# Project Daedalus (Issue 3)



## Agamon (Apr 14, 2004)

*Prologue*

*Washington, D.C.*

_0915 hours, EDT, Thursday, July 10th, 2014_

“Jennifer, it’s nice to see you again.”  A bespectacled man in his fifties, smiles.  He wears a dark suit and carries a briefcase.

“Senator Haynes, how are you?”  Screaming Eagle, wearing a business suit specially made to allow for her wings, reaches out to shake the senator’s hand.

He grasps her hand.  “I’d be much better if you call me David.”

She smiles.  “Of course, David.  So, be straight with me,” she says as they begin to climb the steps of a nearby government building.  “Am I here to be scolded for my choices for the new team?”

“Not from what I understand,” he answers.  “I was talking with some of my colleagues, trying to gauge their thoughts on the matter, and maybe persuade them to go with your selections.”

“I appreciate that, David.”

“Well, now, you’re the one out there putting your ass on the line, you should know who else is best to do it, right?  Anyway, it didn’t take much convincing, it seems the others agree with me.  We’ve come to tentative decision.” Haynes says, opening the door to the building and holding it open for Jennifer.

“So you and the others have no reservations about my inclusion of BioGen victims to the list?  Frankly, I thought it would have gotten pooh-poohed by the committee,” Jennifer says, arching an eyebrow as she stops and turns to the senator.

“You wouldn’t have put them on the list if you didn’t think they could do the job, though, right?  But we’ll have a lot of time to discuss this with the other committee members soon,” Haynes says.  He expression turns grim.  “How were things in Mexico when you left?”

“I didn’t think we should have left, but we had no choice.  With the U.S. withdrawing from the U.N., the higher-ups decided that it wasn’t our problem anymore,” she says, sighing.

“You don’t agree with the President’s decision?”

“No, I agree that we couldn’t stay in the U.N.  They’re using a disaster as an excuse to exercise their muscle, enforcing rules that limit people’s freedom.  But, there was a lot to be done there, I wish we could have stayed to help some more.”  Jennifer shakes her head.  “But I understand how this works.  JEB seemed to have a handle on things, anyway, I suppose.”

Haynes looks at his watch.  “We’re due for a meeting.  Shall we?” he says, smiling and turning to continue into the lobby of the building.  Jennifer nods and they move through another set of doors and on to their meeting.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 15, 2004)

*The meeting room*

A number of formally dressed people sit around a large oak table in a well-lit, but windowless, room, Senator Haynes and Jennifer Borlund amongst them.  They chat idly with each other before one of them, a hefty, middle-aged man with brown hair and a gray suit clears his throat.  “Alright,” he says, “let’s get this underway.”

He stands and surveys the room before speaking.  “As you know, Senator Mackey, Senator Weldon, and myself have decided upon the membership of America’s newest elite team, based upon Miss Borlund’s input, as well as discussions within this committee.  As you are also aware, we’ve pushed this process to the front burner.  America no longer has ties to the United Nations, and as such, will not be dictated policy by that organization.  Because of this, many elite persons have entered the country under status of refugee, in order to flee UN subjugation.  This influx of foreign elites has created a need for another organization, besides American Freedom, that can deal with elite-level problems.  For this reason also, we’ve increased the roster size from the original four to eight members, and discussion of a possible third team has begun.  We’re meeting this last time as a group to reveal the selections and discuss them.  You’re input here, Miss Borlund, is sure to be invaluable to us,” he says with a smile to the winged woman.

“Thank you, Senator Clark.  I’m happy to be of assistance,” Jennifer replies, nodding.  “I’d just like to add that I’m pleased that you took my recommendations to heart.  I’m sure any of those from my list would make great additions to the team.”

“Of course.  Your first-hand knowledge of this nation’s elites is second-to-none.  We’re pleased you accepted to help us.”  Picking up a booklet in front of him, Clark continues.  “Now, in front of each of you are the portfolios of each of those selected.”  He turns to the first page, and everyone else in the room does the same.

“We’ll start with the one we’ve decided would be most fit to lead the team: Tyrone Carter, aka Tyroc.  Mr. Carter has shown an aptitude for conducting the sort of business that American Freedom often handles.  He is also quite charismatic, outspoken and popular, especially with the youth of the New York City, and the country.”

“He has, however, shown himself to be somewhat flippant and unpredictable at times,” Senator Janet Mackey adds.  “But you believe this to be just a façade, Miss Borlund?”

“Yes, well, in a way,” Jennifer responds.  “My recent interaction with him leads me to believe that while he is pompous and loud, that is just his way making himself stick out and be noticed.  When it comes right down to it, he can be quite serious and focused on the task at hand.  And I must say, I was happily surprised when I saw his record.  He’s done quite well helping to keep the streets of New York safe.”

“Yes, he has.  So there is no objection?” Clark asks.

“I’m still unsure if we should be adding the victims of the BioGen disaster to this team, Senator Clark,” one man sitting across from Jennifer says.

“And we’ve discussed this ad nauseum, Senator Richards.  You are the only one that still disagrees with that,” Clark responds.  “Anyone else?  Good.”


*Manhattan, New York City*

_0830 hours, EDT, Thursday, July 10th, 2014_

Tyroc stands on a rooftop of an old apartment building, overlooking the street, wearing his dark blue uniform.  The sun’s been up even longer than you have, though not much, and the morning summer air has begun to warm.  A dog barks in the distance and people have thinned out some below, the morning commuters mostly having left the neighbourhood.  Looking about, you think about how hectic the past few days have been.  Getting your life back in order after having left it for more than two months has been a lot of work.  And Mama’s been no help, trying to get you to take it easy after your ordeal.  You know she’s concerned for your well being, but she also just misses you and wants you around as much as possible.

But you couldn’t resist the urge to head back out on the street to fight the good fight, though.  Last night was interesting.  You broke up a potentially lethal gang fight; though you weren’t sure how long that peace would last.  A mugging, a couple attempted car thefts, a few drug busts, and you stopped a couple of lovebird kids from getting too carried away in a bus stop, if only because you were starting to feel guilty sitting there watching.  

This morning has been quieter, but you don’t mind.  You launch into the air and head towards a nearby commercial zone.  People look up at you pointing, waving, and yelling their greetings.  The quiet doesn’t last long though.  Flying along, you suddenly hear a gunshot.  People on the street are spooked and move away from the source of the noise, a bank that you figure must have just opened.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2004)

"Good morning, New York," Tyrone says dropping low towards the street where he can be more mobile.  Flight was great to grab the spotlight and please the crowds, but for sheer speed, ground travel was where he shone.  Bringing his force field up around him, he heads towards the bank he thought the shots came from, planning possibilities in his head.

_If it's a robbery, there'll be a getaway vehicle.  First priority,_ he thinks to himself looking for a vehicle that would confirm his robbery thoughts.  _Maybe I'll get lucky and it'll just be some with a gun that went off accidentally.  Yeah, right._

*Actions*
If he spots the vehicle, and is sure it's a get away vehicle, he'll be using telekenisis (12800 max; normal vehicle would be 2500-5000) to lift it and flip it onto its roof without hopefully damaging it too badly.  He'll attempt to deflect and catch any bullets that might fly his way.

If there is no obvious get-away vehicle, and no obvious threats outside, he'll zip into the bank, ready to deflect and catch any bullets that might fly his way.

Since his force field works on bullets, he won't re-roll any deflection attempts, just saving throws according to my benchmarks.

*Powers:  Running (sustained), force field (sustained), readied deflection if needed.*


----------



## Agamon (Apr 15, 2004)

*Washington*

“Tyroc will make a acceptable leader, John, who else do we have?” Senator Haynes asks.

“If you’ll all turn the page,” Clark says, doing so himself, “Miss Sarah Edwards will make a fine addition to the team, I think we all agree.”

“The telepath, right?” Richards asks.

“Yes.  She was a detective with NYPD before the incident.  The skills she's learned as a policewoman will be useful as a member of the team,” Clark explains.

“She did seem somewhat reluctant to even consider joining the team, but she, along with the others that escaped BioGen, was more concerned with just getting home after being away so long,” Jennifer says.  “I can hardly blame her.”

“We’re not forcing anyone to join, Miss Borlund, but we will extend an invitation.  This list is tentative, we have a list of backups if some of these people reject our offer,” Senator Alex Weldon says.

“I understand.  She seemed hopeful that she could rejoin the force, but barring that, I’m sure she would accept,” Jennifer says, nodding her head.


*Brooklyn, New York City*

_0900 hours, EDT, Thursday, July 10th, 2014_

“Wake up, sleepy head.”

Sarah opens her eyes, her vision blurred.  As her eyes begin to focus, she can make out the smiling face of Tyler looking down on her.  “Feeling better today?” he says, referring to the fact that Jaya’s power boost last week has knocked you for quite a loop these past few days.  You do, however feel better this morning.  And that’s good, because you’re meeting with Captain Willis this morning at a local coffee shop.  You look over at the clock.  It’s nine, you have an hour to get there, enough time so that you don’t need to hurry.

You look back up at Tyler, still smiling down at you.  He was happy to see you again, and, at first anyway, didn’t seem to be bothered by your secret.  He told you he understood why you wanted to keep it from him and was just happy you were okay.  But you didn’t need to be a telepath to realize that something is bothering him, and he doesn’t want to talk about it, saying that nothing’s wrong and changing the subject as quickly as he can.  You could always find out yourself what’s bothering him, but you’ve thus far allowed him his privacy.  If it’s important, he’ll tell you.

“You’ve gotta meet with the Captain today, right?  Thought I’d wake you up before heading to work.  You want a ride?” he says, turning to open the curtains to let some light into the bedroom.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 15, 2004)

*Tyroc*
As a matter of fact, you spot a white van, still running, on the avenue side of the bank.  The wheelman hasn't spotted you, he taps his hand nervously on the windowsill of the van door, looking expectantly at the bank doors.

You grin as you concentrate on the van.  Waves of force warp around it as it begins rising into the air.  The wheelman's face is frozen in shock as the van flips upside down.  "What the f--" *SMASH*  

Damage is minimal for a van that is currently lying on it's roof, but the passenger wasn't strapped in.  He's lying awkwardly inside the vehicle, unconscious.

No one appears to be exiting the bank yet.  Some people have stopped running and stand to gawk at you.  "Hey, look, it's Tyroc!  Get 'em Tyroc!"

OOC: Thug failed his damage save, and is out like a light.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 15, 2004)

> Some people have stopped running and stand to gawk at you. "Hey, look, it's Tyroc! Get 'em Tyroc!"



"And this is why you should always wear your seatbelt," Tyroc quips.  "Now clear off the street folks.  I can stop people shooting me, but I'm not so good at stopping stray bullets," he calls out, as he speeds to the bank door.

_So much for sneaking up on them,_ he thinks as he approaches the doors.

Preparing himself for a potential hail of gunfire, but hoping he can convince them to just give up before things get bad, he calmly walks into the bank, readying himself to catch any bullets that might come at him.

Actions
If the door is locked, which is highly unlikely, he'll simply blast the lock out and do what's listed below after walking in.

Otherwise, he'll walk in, forcefield going, deflection ready.  Once he's inside, and they've either shot at him and failed (hopefully) or frozen in surprise (even more hopefully), he'll announce simply, "Yo, I think somethin is wrong with your ride.  Might wanna reconsider this whole bank robbery idea before anyone gets hurt."

If he gets in and if a bystander has been shot, change that to, "Yo, I think somethin is wrong with your ride.  But now, that's about the least of your problems."  He'll focus on the nearest gunman and do his best to blast him clear through the nearest outer wall, forfeiting his deflection.

*Powers: Running (sustained), force field (sustained), readied deflection if needed or energy blast (stun).*


----------



## Deva (Apr 15, 2004)

Sarah stretches with a yawn and sits up in bed. She pulls her knees up to her chest and wraps her arms around them, watching Tyler as he moves about the bedroom. She squints a little when he opens the curtains. "I'm feeling good enough to actually go out of the apartment today."

With another stretch she reluctantly gets out of bed. "And don't worry about the ride, it's only a few blocks. Besides, the walk will do me good." She walks over to him and gives him a quick kiss on the cheek. "I'm going to hop into the shower. You better get going before you're late."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 16, 2004)

*Washington*

“Our next selection was not part of the BioGen scandal, but he was recommended by Miss Borlund all the same,” Senator Clark says, turning the page.  “And he is already a government employee, working in ACE; Misha Werner.  Just as Miss Borlund was transferred from ACE to American Freedom eight years ago, Agent Werner will be moved to this new team.”

“Would he not make a better leader for the team than Tyroc?” Senator Richards asks.

“Misha…I’m not sure he’d make a good leader for the team, at least not at first.  He’s never been much of a team player,” Jennifer says.  “That said, I’ve worked with him in the past and I know him fairly well, he’ll be an excellent asset for the team, with his knowledge of government policy, plus he’ll be able to help Tyroc in leading the team.”


*Chicago, an abandoned warehouse*

_0200 hours, EDT, Thursday, July 10th, 2014_

Misha stands, back against the wall in a darkened building, the only light coming in the form of moonlight and what few streetlights there are in this warehouse district.  He holds his pistol at ready, and breaths lightly, listening for movement in the building.

For a month you’ve been attempting to track down an elite serial killer, and have finally caught up with the suspect.  The man, Richard Crawford, has killed nine people, all women in their twenties to mid-forties.  Each of the victims’ bodies were not really bodies anymore, nothing left of them but a skeleton, the flesh having melted away from the bone.  He’s committed two of the murders since you’ve gone on the case, and you’re determined to stop him now that you have him in your sights.  Your partner, Jason Tellman, an empath, is currently in Des Moines.  The two of you had split up to cover different leads, which suits you fine.  You can deal with the murderer yourself.

You found him at a local bar, talking to a woman.  When you moved on him, he ran, and you chased him to this warehouse.

Suddenly, you hear what sounds like pieces of wood falling to the floor, coming from on top of a mezzanine behind the wall you stand in front of…


----------



## Agamon (Apr 16, 2004)

*Tyroc*
Tyroc opens the doors.  Inside are 8 people lying face down on the floor, as well as 4 masked men carrying automatic rifles.  All four of them turn towards the hero.

"Holy...Hammer!  We got company!" one of the masked men shouts to the back.  "Get down on the floor now, man, or you're Swiss cheese!" he shouts at Tyroc.

_Initiative: Tyroc 12, Hammer 11, Thugs 9._

Whatcha do?

*Sarah*
"My first class isn't until twenty after eleven today," Tyler says.  He's a lab assistant at Columbia University, working towards his Masters in botony.  "Got lotsa time.  I'm heading up there early though.  Good luck, with Willis, honey.  See you later," he says, leaving you alone in the bedroom.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 16, 2004)

_Looks like I am not alone... good._

_Misha uses his Detect Elites power and thn attempts to Move Silently +11 to posibly get the drop on this creep._

With Pistol in hand, Misha slowly makes his way to the stairs unless he sees the suspect bolt then he is running full out and taking a shot if he has one.  This one is not getting away if he can help it.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 16, 2004)

"Is that any way to talk to company?" Tyrone says with a bit of a snort as he cuts loose a blast of energy at the nearest gunman.  "I can't believe you punks didn't hear I was back.  Did you miss the news, or are you just stupid?  Bring your sorry asses on," he says, gesturing them towards him.  "Three on one.  I'll even let you get in the first swing without moving.  Or are you cowards, too?"

Actions
Energy blast (stun) +8 [nearest gunman], Taunt +8 (I want them to charge me).

Force field and running sustained.

Oh, and change "Three on one" to "Four on one" if I didn't knock the closest guy out of it.  Need I mention I will definitely not be letting them actually get the first swing in without moving?


----------



## Deva (Apr 16, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "My first class isn't until twenty after eleven today," Tyler says.  He's a lab assistant at Columbia University, working towards his Masters in botony.  "Got lotsa time.  I'm heading up there early though.  Good luck, with Willis, honey.  See you later," he says, leaving you alone in the bedroom.




As soon as he was gone, Sarah was fighting the urge to go after him and tell him she changed her mind. She'd been jumpy since she got back, and coming down from Jaya's boost hadn't helped things. Four days have gone by and she still hasn't left the apartment. Now that she wasn't nauseated every time she moved, it was time to get on with life.

She takes her time in the shower, waiting until the water starts to run cold to turn off the faucets and dry off. With the towel wrapped around her she opens the bathroom door to let some of the steam out and goes to her closet. Sarah tosses a simple blue tank top and pair of jeans onto the bed. 

Realizing she took more time in the shower than she wanted, she dresses quickly and returns to the bathroom to brush out her hair and apply a little makeup so she didn't appear so pale. 

She starts for the bedroom door but pauses a moment before going back to the dresser next to her side of the bed. Opening the top drawer she moves aside some clothing and retrieves her spare pistol and shoulder holster. She goes out to the living room where she gets her keys, wallet, and vid-cell from the coffee table.

At the entry way closet she secures the holster over her shoulders and slides the gun into place. Slipping her jacket on and concealing the weapon, Sarah dons a worn out New York Ranger's ball cap before heading out to meet Captain Willis.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 17, 2004)

*Washington*

“The next person on the list will be very valuable to the team.  The young man known as Miguel may currently be an illegal immigrant, but that can be fixed easily enough.  He has the power to copy the abilities of any other elite within his vicinity.  The ability to use an elite’s power against him, or have a team member’s power available after they go down should prove rather useful.” Senator Clark says.

“An illegal immigrant and a gang runner, and we’re inviting him to join this team?” Senator Richards asks.

“He’s not a bad kid, senator,” Jennifer responds, “he’s just been dealt a bad hand so far.  Of all the BioGen victims, he was the most interested in joining the team.”

“This is highly irregular.  Why can’t we just keep within the rather large pool of American elites for the team?” Richards says.

“For the most part, we are.  As I have said, Miguel will be a useful asset.  Does anyone else object to his inclusion?” Clark says, scanning the room.  “Good.”


*El Barrio, New York City*

_0345 hours, EDT, Thursday, July 10th, 2014_

Miguel trudges along the street, heading for the shelter he’s been staying at the past week.  He’s hoping they let him in, as it’s pretty late, but he didn’t think he’d be staying there tonight.  If not, he’s probably go the cash to sleep at a motel tonight.

Scrounging up money’s been pretty tough.  Panhandling’s given you a bit of cash, but not as much as you’d like.  The Yankees started a series at home against the BoSox a couple of days ago, so you’ve been heading to Yankee Stadium to work the pre- and post-game crowd.  While it’s against your better judgement, as your hoping to become a legit member of the government, it’s not like you have much choice, being deposited in a strange city with no money.

It’s been decently profitable, but you did almost get caught once.  Good thing for those shapeshifting abilities.  After the game, you went for a nearby bar to check out the chicas.  One girl in particular was very interested in you and took you back to her crib.  While it was fun for a while, her boyfriend eventually came home form work.  You ran into him on your way out of the apartment.  Luckily, you looked like that picture on the wall of her mother, so he didn’t get so much angry as confused.

You make your way down the street in Spanish Harlem, when you can hear some stifled crying.  “You lying to me, you bitch, huh?  Quit your crying, you want something to cry about?”  You see three men standing around a woman, one of them slaps the woman so hard she falls to her knees.  You realize that the woman is Alita, a street girl you come to know the past few days you’ve spent here.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 17, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> You make your way down the street in Spanish Harlem, when you can hear some stifled crying.  “You lying to me, you bitch, huh?  Quit your crying, you want something to cry about?”  You see three men standing around a woman, one of them slaps the woman so hard she falls to her knees.  You realize that the woman is Alita, a street girl you come to know the past few days you’ve spent here.




_"Ningún resto esta noche."_ <translation: No rest tonight> Miguel mutters quietly to himself, he quickly scans the group to detect whether there is any elites within the group.

He will attempt to sneak up on the men in order to get a surprise attack in, if he can find a pipe or a brick, all the better. Regardless of whether or not the attack is successfull Miguel will assume the form of the closest man.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 18, 2004)

*Washington*

“Next, we have a young woman by the name of Jennifer Laroux.  She has the unique ability to turn her body into a mass of ice crystals.”  A few at the table raise their eyebrows at Clark’s announcement.  “She’s ex-Army and a professional mountain climber, as well as spokesperson for Summit Outfitters, a company that specializes in mountaineering and skiing gear.  She will be useful in any missions that take place in mountainous terrain, as well as coordinating team tactics.  Her choice of career shows that she has little fear, something that is quite helpful in this line of work, not to mention her time in public relations.”

“She was the one that was buried for two weeks on K2 in January, right?” Jennifer asks.  “That must have been horrible.  Are you certain this is something she’ll want to do after an experience like that?”

“Yes, it was likely quite traumatic, but it has been nearly six months.  We believe she’s the right person for the job.  All we can do is offer the spot to her,” Senator Weldon responds.


*Denver, Colorado*

_0800 hours, MDT, Thursday, July 10th, 2014_

It’s cold, bitterly cold.  The wind howls, blowing snow about, but Jennifer doesn’t mind it, she’s gotten used to cold the past few years she’s spent climbing.  Hanging from a sheer wall of rock, she looks up at the ledge she’s trying to reach.  

Ready to swing a hand up to grab the ledge, something in your mind tells you to leave, just leave, you don’t want to be here.  You shake your head and dismiss the sudden fear.  She wings her hand up, and grabs the ledge.  There’s an easier way for you to do this, of course, but you prefer to do it the old-fashioned way, that’s the only way there’s any challenge, after all.  As you begin to pull yourself up, you hear a distant boom, and odd sound in this remote location.  You want to just dismiss it as well, but that feeling of fear returns.  Run!  Flee!  Get away, now!!  You shake your head wondering where this silly irrational fe…you don’t even get to finish that thought, as everything suddenly turns to slow motion.  You look up and all you can see is white.  You stare at it, realizing what that voice was trying to tell you.  The snow hits with incredible force and drags you from the ledge.  You begin to change form, but it’s already too late.  You can feel the snow piling higher and higher above you…

You wake up, in bed.  You sit up quickly, drenched in sweat, as is often the case lately.  The nightmare again, you can’t seem to escape it.  Beams of morning light shine through the cracks in the curtains.  You look at your alarm clock, 8:07.  The television is still on; the news is talking about something to do with the elite terrorist group, Pantheon.  You realize you have less than an hour a member of the government comes calling about a job offer today.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 19, 2004)

Jennifer sits in bed for a few moments, glancing around the room. _It's over. It's been six months. You're safe now. It won't happen again...

Yeah, right._ Pushing the covers off, she formed herself into a cloud of ice crystals, willing herself to flow into the bathroom. The cloud flew into the shower, and they slowly swirled closer and closer together until Jen found herself standing there, turning on the cold water.

A few minutes later, she stepped out, selecting a conservative business suit for her meeting with the officious government bureaucrats. _Let's hope I get the job. Still, my experience and military background should tip the scales in my favor._ After making herself halfway presentable, she exited her apartment and ran down the stairs to her car, glancing at her watch. _Let's hope I'm not late,_ she thinks worriedly.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 19, 2004)

Whoops!


----------



## Agamon (Apr 19, 2004)

*Washington*

“Now, this team is first and foremost a tool used to help protect American citizens and interests,” Senator Clark says before moving on the next portfolio, “but we also need to make sure that the membership is well represented so the American public can identify with a team such as this.  This team will very much be in the public eye, after all, so image is important.”

“I believe the group is already quite well represented, John,” Senator Haynes says.  “We have an African-American leader, a Hispanic member and two women.  What are you getting at?”

“Well, no offense to Miss Borlund or the two female members we’ve already announced, but in my teenage daughter’s words, they would be ‘positively ancient’.  Our next two members should plug that demographic hole,” he answers with a smile.

Jennifer’s look turns to concern.  “I didn’t put any minors on my recommended list.”

“Your list was just that, Miss Borlund, recommendations. As you can see with our choice of Miss Laroux, we’ve gone beyond that for some of our choices,” he answers, the mirth having left his voice.  “Besides, our first choice is no longer a minor.”  He flips the page.  “Miss Rachel Masters, recently a ward of the state, she turned eighteen only two months ago.  She can assume a wolf form and a wolf/human hybrid form along with her own human form, she’ll make an excellent tracker and scout for the team.”

“Ah, the werewolf girl that found that boy in the snow last winter,” Haynes says.

“What sort of training does she have?  This team isn’t the place for scared little girls to learn about their new elite powers,” Richards interjects.

“I was the only fully trained elite at the formation of American Freedom, Senator Richards,” Jennifer replies.

“But we have so much more to choose from now.  I’m going to vote against allowing her on the team,” Richards answers.

Clark smiles.  “That’s your prerogative, let’s have a vote then.  All against?”  Three members raise their hands.  “All for?”  The other seven respond.  “That settles that then.”


*San Francisco, California
Allan’s Diner*

_0815 hours, PDT, Thursday, July 10th, 2014_

Rachel stands behind a counter, wearing a pinstriped uniform and apron, staring at nothing in particular, lost in thought.  A loud noise shakes her out of it.

“I said ‘order up’, Masters!  Get your bony ass up here, I don’t pay you to stare out into space!”  Allan, the cook and manager of the greasy spoon you now work at is yelling at you again.  He likes to yell.  But you better comply, someone’s bacon and eggs is getting cold.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 19, 2004)

Rachel almost whimpers at the scent of the over-cooked bacon, to her heigtened sense of smell it was overwhelming, stinging her nose with its acridness, she didn't even want to think of the stench of the diner to her even more sensitive wolf nose. Even the scent of the diner that clung to her when she went home and shifted, curling in her bed was enough to ruin her appetite, well mostly, nothing cold entirely stop her love of food, but it was close.

Sighing, Rachel delivers the food to the customer, refilling the man's coffee as well, and hoping for a good tip, today had been an ok day, so far at least, and if it kept up she was thinking about splurging on a steak. The pink pint-stripped uniform didn't really emphasize her figure, in poit of fact, the 18 year old hated it, just as much as she hated her job, just as much as the fact that she couldn't go to college with her friends. She had thought she wanted to go to college, get a degree in environmentalism and then use it to get in as a park ranger, but being an orphan, all she got from the state was $250 and a place to stay until she graduated high school, after that she was on her own.

She makes her way through the dinner, asking all her customer's if there is anything that she could get them or if they wanted a refill on their coffee. After she had seen to everyone, she stopped behind the counter and glanced backwards over her shoulder, still slightly self-conscious about the boney ass comment. _My Butt is not bony, _she thought to herself frowning at the cook.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 19, 2004)

*Washington*

Clark looks back down at the booklet in front of him “And the next member…”

“With all due respect, Senator, allow me to save you some breath.  I think I know whom the other child is that you wish to recruit.  Aaron Kuyper is not going to be joining the team, even if we were to allow it.” Jennifer interrupts, a stern look upon her face.

A look of shock comes over Senator Richards.  “Aaron Kuyper?”  He turns the page of the portfolio to see that that is who is next.  “That boy is only fourteen years old!  How could you even suggest such a thing?  For one thing, he’s too young to serve the country.”

Senator Clark smiles as he turns the page of the booklet.  “Alex, you know as well as I that the Elite Forces are not subject to the same rules of the US military.  This ‘child’ is powerful enough to stop an attacking tank by himself.”

“Regardless, he is still a child.  He’s not responsible enough to be put in such a position,” Richards says growing angry.

“Perhaps you haven’t heard, but the UNJE has created a team that consists of nothing but teenaged elites.  Now, I know, the UN isn’t the best model to follow in many cases, but if a team such as Legacy is possible, surely Aaron could function well as part of an otherwise adult-aged team,” Clark explains.

“The point is moot, senator,” Jennifer says.  “For Aaron to join the team, you need his parents’ approval.  I can tell you that that is quite unlikely to happen.  The boy’s father appears to bear a deep prejudice towards elites, and his mother is not much better.”

“And even if that weren’t the case, what parent in their right mind would allow their child to participate in something like this.  This isn’t going to be some teenage team that gets watered down assignments that they can easily handle, the boy will be put in potentially very dangerous situations,” Richards exclaims angrily.

“If the majority of this committee agrees that Aaron and his parents can decide for themselves what is best for him, then it doesn’t matter what you believe, Alex,” Senator Clark says with a scowl.  “All against?”  Again, only three hands are raised.  “And for?”  Seven members acknowledge.  

Senator Richards can only scan the rest of the room in amazement.  “This is ridiculous!”

“For the record, Senator Clark, I’m opposed to this as well,” Jennifer says, looking none too happy.

“Noted, Miss Borlund,” Clark replies.


*Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada*

_0710 hours, PDT, Thursday, July 10th, 2014_

“Aaron, honey, wake up.”

Aaron, lying in his bed, jumps awake with a start.  His mom has her head poking in his room.  “Time to get up, we need to get there before classes start.”

You grunt an affirmative and lie back down after she closes the door.  You lie there for a moment and think.  Things haven’t been all peaches and cream since you came back.  You found out that your going to spend all of summer catching up on the school you missed.  That is if they let you, you and your mom are going to speak with the principal this morning.  Your mom says that he is concerned that you missed the beginning of the classes, but your father thinks he doesn’t want to let you in because of what you are.  Your dad seems to think that everyone else thinks the way he does.

Also, your parents have been arguing quite a bit over what to do with you.  Your dad thinks they should send you off to one of the UN’s elite schools, but your mom has been defiant, wanting you to stay here and just attend your old school.

You finally climb out of bed to get showered and dressed when you hear the doorbell ring.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 20, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> You finally climb out of bed to get showered and dressed when you hear the doorbell ring.




"Awww man, Summer school sucks.  Why do I have to get punished for being kidnapped.  No fair at all"

Hearing the doorbell, Aaron hurries into the shower to get ready.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 20, 2004)

*Washington*

“We’ve left this final prospective member for last on purpose,” Senator Clark says looking a bit troubled.  “Kiro Shiantsu.  We love to have him on the team.  The problem is, we’re not sure how to contact him.”

Jennifer looks puzzled at this.  “Japan.  He went back to his parents’ home in Japan.”

“That is our problem, Miss Borlund.  His parents do not live in Japan.  In fact, young Kiro does not have any parents.”

Jennifer and some of the senators are stunned by this information.  She gives Clark an incredulous look.  “What do you mean?”

“We just yesterday found this out.  Members of BioGen have been questioned in recent days, and they let it be known that they did not kidnap Kiro, but were offered him from another genetics company, one still unknown to us, but apparently American.  You’ve noticed how much Mr. Shiantsu looks like Justice Elite’s Kensai?”

Senator Haynes raises an eyebrow.  “So he’s, what, a clone?”

“That’s what we’ve been told.  How or why this has been done is unknown.  It is quite an incredible accomplishment, although also quite illegal.  Apparently tests done to him by BioGen, which had some positive affects on the others, didn’t work at all on him.”

“He looks similar to Kensai, but not identical.  And his powers, though similar, are somewhat different.  Are you sure this is true?” Jennifer asks.

“It makes sense to me, as incredible as it may seem,” Clark responds.  “Regardless, Miss Borlund, you sent him to Japan, and now we need to find him.”

“Well, I can take a guess where he might be…” Jennifer says.


*New Tokyo, Honshu, Japan*

_1200 hours, JST, Friday, July 11th, 2014_

Something is horribly wrong.  Kiro walks along a street in the Shibuya district of New Tokyo.  Nothing is at all like he remembers it.  In fact he even had no idea about the earthquake until he got here.

When you got here four days ago, you went immediately to the Chiyoda district where you grew up, but immediately realized something was wrong.  You’ve only been gone two months, but everything looks different.  When you got to where your home should have been, a different, newer looking home was there.

You tried sleeping off the jet lag, but you’re quite certain now that you’re not crazy, just the city around you is.  You’ve wandered the streets for days now, unsure what to do.  No one here has been able to help you.  Maybe you should try to get ahold of Screaming Eagle, after all, she sent you here.  Or perhaps you could try and get in touch with Justice Elite: Beta; you’ve discovered that they have their headquarters here, something else you didn’t know, strange as that seems.

Very hungry and tired you continue down the street, vainly searching for your lost home.  That’s when you see it.  It sort of looks different, maybe newer, but it looks the same.  You’re at first elated, but then logic takes over.  What is your house doing here?  Why does it look brand new?  Is it the exhaustion making you hallucinate?  Maybe you should check it out…


----------



## Agamon (Apr 21, 2004)

*Tyroc*
Tyroc unleashes a kinetic blast.  The wave crashes into the armed thug, literally picking him up off the ground and slamming him into the wall, where he slumps down, unconscious.

OOC: Hit and failed damage save.  Taunt (15) works against the two non-talkative thugs (S. Motives: 18, 9, 3) who will charge you on their turn.

A very large, bald man walks out from the back.  He glares at Tyroc.  “Dammit, what the hell are you doing here?”  He picks up a nearby flatscreen computer monitor and hurls it at you like a baseball.

OOC: Attempting to deflect this?  Should I always assume you attempt to deflect the first physical attack against you in a round unless you state otherwise?

*Sarah*
The walk is quite refreshing.  It was bad enough to be cooped up in that god-forsaken cell for two months; you really wish you hadn’t had to spend the last few days in bed.  Forty minutes later you reach your destination, Java Break, a quaint little neighborhood coffee shop.

Stepping inside, you’re assailed by the smells of coffee and pastries.  The shop isn’t too busy, there are maybe around a dozen or so people at the counter and sitting at tables.  One of them has a very familiar face; Captain Willis smiles broadly and waves as he notices you.

As you approach, he stands to shake your hand.  “Sarah, it’s great to see you again.  How are you holding up?”

*Misha*
Misha senses the elite’s presence near the disturbance.  That’s definitely where he is.  You quietly sneak up the steps to the landing.  You see him, maybe fifteen feet away.  He has his back to you, his hands on the wall.  The wall has a hole in it where he is touching that is growing larger.  A fallen beam, likely what you just heard, lies at an awkward angle behind him.

OOC: MS 27 vs Listen 14.  You get a surprise half action.

*Mimic*
OOC: You’re going to need to be quiet and hidden to sneak up on them.  Your Hide check is 18, but Move Silently is only 5.  You want to reroll or no?

*Blizzard*
You get in your car and off you go.  You try to stay off the main arteries where you can to keep out of the morning commuter traffic.  Unfortunately, the government building you’re headed for is downtown and a congested road will soon be unavoidable.  Until then you try and keep to side roads to get to your appointment on time.

Then out of nowhere, something smashes into the hood and windshield of your car!

OOC: I don’t have benchmarks for you, Toki or Shal yet.  If you guys can list those in the OOC that’d be great.  In the meantime, you got a 6 for your Drive check.  Reroll?

*Lupa*
“Gawd, I’m _so_ tired.”  Another waitress, Bonnie, stretches as she walks up to you, trying to stifle a yawn.  The bags under her eyes complete the picture: she was out all night again last night.  Looks like she’ll be dragging her butt around this morning, and you’ll be left to pick up the slack.

She smiles at you and lowers her voice.  “You see the guy at table four?  He is, like, so cute.  Too bad he’s with that slut.  Can you say too much makeup?  Throw on another pound of mascara,” she says to you with a giggle.  “So what’d you do last night?”

*Elementor*
You get washed and dressed, all the while lamenting to yourself how much your life sucks.  You’re about to head downstairs when you stop and sit down at you PC, quickly firing it up.  You check your email to see if Tyrone’s sent you anything yet and then quickly check his site, hoping your page is up.  As you do, you receive an IM from someone you don’t recognize.  It simply says “Aaron?”

OCC: Cal, if you wanted Ty to send the kid an email, you can post that.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 21, 2004)

OOC
Yeah, lets deflect that screen.  Catch it too.  Just deflect anything Tyrone would think is dangerous, or potentially so.  Sometimes that will mean he might not deflect the most dangerous attack, what with something coming later.  I'll trust your judgement on it (and whine lots later I'm sure).

He's probably not too worried about the thug's bullets; who knows how tough the screen tosser is though.

What rules are you using for deflection?  Required readied half action per the new eratta, or still a reaction?

Email to Aaron
Yo, kid!

Hope things are going good for you.  I got your page all done, just need some good pics of you in various forms.  If you got a webcam, gimme a few shots and shoot them back to me, would ya?  I attached the html page for you to peek at.  Don't go showing your dad; I think he's got a burr up his butt over it already.

Later,

Tyroc


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2004)

Rachel smiled at Bonnie, while the woman tended to leave the bulk of the work for her, Rachel didn't mind too terribly much, well, as long as she did do some work, if Rachel had to be there, she'd rather be busy then just sitting around in the old dinner.  "You should sleep more if your always this tired," she tells the other waitress, sounding somewhat cheerful, even though she wasn't exactly pleased wih the day in and day out of the dinner.

She allows her senses to be drawn to the couple that bonnie points out and she lets her enhanced senses ferret out as much as they can, for her, its a game, a way to pass the time as she does with most customers, seeing wheter or not she can smeel pets on them, or what they had eaten earlier.  Just a simple pastime.  What her senses told her about the girl was about as much as they normally told her, the make-up smelled bad as it always did to her, and with her vision, she could see the imperfections in the womans skin.  It was why Rachel never wore make up, well besides not being able to afford it, it offended her sense of smell, and hampered her ability to feel things.

"Well, I went out to the park and just played with some children that were there.  They had a ball, so we played catch and did stuff like that." the teen elite told the other waitress happily, "Stuff like that really keeps me in shape, that and I just always have too much energy not to do stuff."


----------



## Deva (Apr 21, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> The walk is quite refreshing.  It was bad enough to be cooped up in that god-forsaken cell for two months; you really wish you hadn’t had to spend the last few days in bed.  Forty minutes later you reach your destination, Java Break, a quaint little neighborhood coffee shop.
> 
> Stepping inside, you’re assailed by the smells of coffee and pastries.  The shop isn’t too busy, there are maybe around a dozen or so people at the counter and sitting at tables.  One of them has a very familiar face; Captain Willis smiles broadly and waves as he notices you.
> 
> As you approach, he stands to shake your hand.  “Sarah, it’s great to see you again.  How are you holding up?”





Sarah smiles softly and shakes his hand. "Sorry I'm late, Captain. I decided I wanted to walk instead of taking Tyler up on his offer to give me a ride." She sits across the table from him, ordering a tea and honey from the waitress.

Noticing his raised eyebrow, silently questioning her choice of beverage when she normally never drank tea, she answered before he could voice it. "My stomach's been a little iffy the last couple of days, since I got back. I must have picked up a bug in Colorado, but I'm doing better. I would rather not take any chances setting it off again."

Her tea arrives, and adding a teaspoon a honey too it she sips at it casually. "But I'm okay. A little paranoid maybe, but what doesn't kill me can only make me stronger right?" She lifts the cup to her lips, taking another sip, and looks at Willis over the rim. "So what's the verdict? Do I get to come back to work, or am I heading for the unemployment line?"


----------



## Elementor (Apr 21, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Elementor*
> You get washed and dressed, all the while lamenting to yourself how much your life sucks.  You’re about to head downstairs when you stop and sit down at you PC, quickly firing it up.  You check your email to see if Tyrone’s sent you anything yet and then quickly check his site, hoping your page is up.  As you do, you receive an IM from someone you don’t recognize.  It simply says “Aaron?”




_"Who is this?"_  Aaron quickly replies as he opens his email Inbox.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Email to Aaron
> Yo, kid!
> 
> Hope things are going good for you.  I got your page all done, just need some good pics of you in various forms.  If you got a webcam, gimme a few shots and shoot them back to me, would ya?  I attached the html page for you to peek at.  Don't go showing your dad; I think he's got a burr up his butt over it already.
> ...




"Sweet!!  I am totally going to get some pics after school today!!" He mutters to himself while replying to the email.  _You rock!!  I'll try to get some pics for you ASAP.  Yeah, Dad is pretty lame when it comes to the whole power trip we have going on. Not like it was our choice or something.  Good to hear from you and I'll send you some pics soon.

Aaron_

Quickly checking the page that Ty sent, Aaron bolts downstairs excited about the day for the first time in ages.  "I cant wait to get those pics done"


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 21, 2004)

Kiro calms himself, putting his sudden elation in check and removing his sunglasses.  The sudden glare is harsh but not unpleasant as he squints his eyes, waiting for them to adapt.  He scrubs a hand across his face and mutters a curse under his breath, "Chikshou...  kore wa tadashi kunai..."  He sighs heavily and takes another look at his apparent home.  Just as he remembered it...  but not, somehow.  He glides his hand through his hair a couple of times, and replaces his sunglasses.  He scans the area quickly and starts across the street to get a closer look, his thoughts still churning behind his calm face and hidden eyes.  "_I'll check this out I guess...  but I suppose I should give up if I still find nothing after today...  but I can't even give up!  I can't get a hotel room without money...  I can't even get a meal...  am I supposed to beg someone to use their phone just to get ahold of Eagle?  Just to beg her to help me find my family...  ask for a place to stayplead for a meal no less!  ...plead for a warm shoulder perhaps...  pah... ...Kuso..."_  Kiro spits to his left side with a frown and winces for a moment as a particularly harsh grumble rolls through him...  but he stills raises his head high as he approaches the house.  A slight grin crosses his face and a wistfull look fills the eyes behind his shades, _"A shoulder would be rather nice..."_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 21, 2004)

_ Misha will shoot this scumbag in the back, hopefully it won’t kill him, but if it does, it can be explained.  Misha has an attack of +8 with Point Blank Shot for +8L.  He will spend a Hero Point o activate the Nullification effect of the bullet._

_Nine young lives snuffed out by his madness, his sociopath tendencies and god complex had to come to an end.  Perhaps I am crossing the line, but sometimes I have to play the judge, jury, and executioner, it is what Uncle Sam pays me for,_ Misha thought to himself as he raised his pistol.  He took aim, his hand steady and even as the trigger started to ease back.

**BANG!**

Misha lets the bullet fly towards the elite assailant.

_Sometimes there is even a place for God’s fallen angels…_ Misha mused as he focused on the task at hand.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 21, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Mimic*
> OOC: You’re going to need to be quiet and hidden to sneak up on them.  Your Hide check is 18, but Move Silently is only 5.  You want to reroll or no?




Yes I will re-roll it.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 22, 2004)

*Tyroc*
OOC: Didn’t notice they errata-ed it.  After this battle, we’ll make it a half action.  It works better mechanically.

The monitor flies through the air.  Tyroc attempts to manipulate it, but it end up smashing into his kinetic field and falling to the floor in pieces.

OOC: Attack (20), deflection check (16), fails.  The damage isn’t high enough to penetrate the FF though.

The first thug, seeing what happens, backs up a bit from you and fires his gun.  His aim is off and the bullets hit the wall behind you.  The other two thugs charge you, attempting to tackle you to the ground.  You dodge out of the way of one, but the other slams into yor waist, but you push back as he does, and he fails to get a hold of you.

OOC: Attacks (13 miss) and (20 hit).  Opp. STR: thug (4) vs Tyroc (17), thug fails to start grapple.  Your turn.

*Sarah*
“Right to the point, hey?  You haven’t changed much, Edwards,” he says with a grin.  The grin quickly disappears though.  “I’m sorry, Sarah.  There’s a lot of…opposition to your rejoining the force.  I’ll be blunt with you, a lot of the men at the precinct don’t trust you, what you can do, especially…” He pauses a moment, looks around and lowers his voice.  “I’ve tried to do as you asked, find out who was the one that betrayed you.  It hasn’t been easy, and in fact, I have nothing concrete.  There were very few people that knew though, Sarah.  Commissioner Roberts was speaking with me, along with some detectives last week, and he made quite a disparaging remark concerning elites in general…and it wasn’t the first time I’ve heard him say things like that in private.

“Normally, I think we’d be able to find a way to get you active again, but in this case…” he shrugs, a look of pity and helplessness on his face.  “I’m sorry, really.”

*Misha*
Misha fires the weapon.  Crawford realizes the attack and turns, getting hit in the arm with the shot.  The bullet passes right through his arm and he screams in pain, turning to face his foe, his hands glowing with a greenish hue and droplets of liquid dripping from them, burning the wooden floor beneath him where they hit.

OOC: Attack (21) hits.  Damage save fails (19 vs 23), he takes 1 Lethal hit. Power check (17), rerolls (18); he makes the save (he would have made it with the 17, but I use benchmarks for the NPCs too, to be fair).  Both combatants have used an HP/VP.

_Initiative: Misha 26, Crawford 6.  Misha’s up again._

Mimic
OOC: Hide (18), Move Silently (5), rerolled (12).  Spots (12, 6, 20), Listens (1, 14, 9).  None of them are elites.

Two of the men turn as you try to approach sneakily.

_Initiative: Thugs 4, Miguel 3 _ 

“Hey, take off, man.  This ain’t none of your business,” one of them says, pulling a knife.  The other simply turns and glares, waiting to see what you do.

*Lupa*
“Yeah, yeah, I’ll sleep when I’m dead,” Bonnie says with a grin.  She listens to what you say about last night, twirling a finger in her brown hair.  “Whoa, played catch?  You party animal…” she says with a chuckle.

The comment was coincidental, she wasn’t referring to elite abilities.  In fact, no one at work realizes you’re an elite.  Sure, you made some headlines a couple years ago, but your fifteen minutes were up some time ago, and few people recognize you from that incident anymore.  That’s fine by you, you don’t really want the extra attention that would generate.

“Fer cryin’ out loud, girls.  Quit yer freakin’ gossipin’ and get back to work,” Allen says from the kitchen window.  Bonnie rolls her eyes out of sight of the cook and walks towards a recently vacated table to clean it up.  

You notice a new customer has entered the diner and walks to the counter, but doesn’t sit down.  He’s a tall man, wears sunglasses and a dark business suit.  He looks at you and says, “Rachel Masters?  Could I have a word with you?”

*Elementor*
The mystery messenger sends a reply.  “You don’t know me, but I have a word of warning for you.  Do not return to the United States, trust me, nothing good can come of it.  I have little time, I’ll keep in touch.”

As you rush downstairs, you see your parents sitting in the living room with a woman you don’t recognize.  Or maybe you do recognize her from somewhere…she turns to face you, no you don’t know what made you think that, but you’re pretty sure you’ve ever met her before.

“Aaron, this is Ms. Winters, she’s come to speak with us about your future,” your mom tells you with a warm smile.  Your father seems quite happy as well.

“Hello, Aaron, it’s a pleasure to meet you.” Ms. Winters says to you with a pleasant smile.

*Shimmering Samurai*
You approach the house, hopeful, but the knot in your stomach is rather uncomfortable.  As you near the door, it opens and two people emerge.

_*Translated from Japanese_

_“Thanks for lunch, mother.  I’ll see you next week when I get back.”*_

_“Yes, thank you, Mrs. Suzuki, it was a pleasure meeting you.”_

_“I told you my mom makes the best tempura in the…” _  The Japanese man speaking stops in his tracks when he sees you.  _“Hello, can I help you?” _ he asks quizzically.

_“Oh my God, Kanaka, he looks just like you,”_ the woman says in Japanese, but with an Russian accent.

You’re not too sure who these two people are, but she’s right, he does look a lot like you, only older.

The man’s eyes narrow in suspicion as crackling energy jumps from them.  The energy quickly envelops his entire body as he demands, _“Who are you and what are you doing here?”_


----------



## Elementor (Apr 22, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Elementor*
> “Aaron, this is Ms. Winters, she’s come to speak with us about your future,” your mom tells you with a warm smile.  Your father seems quite happy as well.
> 
> “Hello, Aaron, it’s a pleasure to meet you.” Ms. Winters says to you with a pleasant smile.




Trying to jog his memory of where he may have seen her before, Aaron keeps a bit of a distance from her but tries to still be cordial.  "Hello Miss.  Nice to meet you too," he says with a smile.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 22, 2004)

Kiro hides the shock from the sudden use of the man's powers rather well, he responds in suit, eye and force field flashing, he lowers his center of gravity slightly, ready for anything.  "My name is Kiro Shiantsu...  This home looks almost identical to the one I thought I grew up in...  which raises the question, who are you and why do you look like me?  Not to mention the similar home and powers..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 22, 2004)

_Rapid Shot plus Point Blank Shot, +6 for both attacks.  His Nullifcation is in full effect for the rest of the scene.  Hopefully he can nail this guy while he is still flat flooted, Surprise Strike will be next on my list _

Misha holds his ground and fires two more rounds at the psychotic elite in rapid succession, trying to bring him down.  Giving no quarter and asking for none, but he is light on his feet and ready to move if need be, more then willing to give ground and evade any attacks.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 22, 2004)

Jen was too busy thinking about her future job prospects with the United States government to pay much attention to the road. After the crash, she starts cursing as she unbuckles her seatbelt, grabs her purse, and gets out of the car to examine the accident. 

_I'm going to be late. God damn it._


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2004)

Rachel shrugs at Bonnie's comment, she didn't particularly care if the other woman figured out she was an Elite, but she wasn't gonna go out and tell her, or anyone for that matter, it just wouldn't be useful.  When Allen called out to her and Bonnie, she looked around guiltily, and started to do her rounds agin.

When the new customer comes into the diner and approaches her directly, Rachel uses her heightened senses to tell her everything about the man that they can.  "I, uh, I'm Rachel.  But whats this all about?" she asks him curiously, then motions him to a corner table that would at least afford some privacy.  She glides over to the table with her fluid walk, and waits of the man there.


----------



## Deva (Apr 22, 2004)

Sarah stares down at the tea in her hand, lossing herself momentarily in the ripples in the cup as she absorbed the news. After a minute she takes a sip and puts the cup down. "You know, I understand that my being a telepath is unnerving for pretty much everyone, but it's not something that just showed up two months ago. I've been an elite since I was fifteen, that's six goddam years, and I've never once given anyone inside that precinct or in my life a reason to not trust me."


She shakes her head, still feeling a little numb from it all. "I'm a damn good cop, Ben. It's all I've ever wanted to do with my life and now you're telling me that the higher ups aren't going to let me do my job because I happen to have a few overactive genes. Tell me where that's fair!" She sighs.

"It just pisses me off! Not the job, I'll get over that. The fact that someone inside decided that because I'm an Elite it was okay to f*ck with my life. That someone I know and trusted is responsible for everything. I may never know who it was and there's nothing I can do about it now. But what scares me most of all is that I'm sitting here with the one person willing, and in a position, to help me-" she looks up at Captain Willis, scowling- "and I can't stop wondering if it was you."


----------



## Calinon (Apr 22, 2004)

"Dumb, dumb, dumb.  Why do they always make them so dumb," Tyrone says as he finishes his dodge around the lunging man.  He slides to a halt on the tiled floor of the bank, some fifteen feet away, spinning and throwing a black and silver sphere of energy into the ground at their feet.  It explodes in a ring of energy, blasting through them.  Finishing his spin and coming to a halt facing the last gunman and Hammer, he says, "Yo, Hammer.  I think someone messed with your ride," Tyroc says, nodding towards the entrance and the overturned vehicle.  "Maybe it's time to give up, brother."

Actions
Tyrone uses extra effort to attach an area effect onto his Kinetic Blast.  He keeps the radius small, 5 feet; just enough to hit the two gunmen, but not hurt any bank patrons or cause much damage other than to the floor.  To avoid missing, he'll just hit the ground between them.  They get reflex saves DC 18 and damage saves of either DC 23 or 19.

No hero point to counter fatigue.

*Powers:  Running (sustained), Force Field (sustained), Energy Blast (stun +8, 5 foot radius)*


----------



## Mimic (Apr 23, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Mimic
> Two of the men turn as you try to approach sneakily.
> 
> _Initiative: Thugs 4, Miguel 3 _
> ...




Miguel assumes the form and speech pattern of the guy with the knife.

_"Hey, just wondering why it takes 3 men to beat up a little girl is all."_ Miguel will come closer but stay out the range of the knife attack.

Hopefully, he will confuse the guys long enough for the girl to get away.

<ooc: Did Miguel find any kind of weapon?>


----------



## Agamon (Apr 23, 2004)

*Tyroc*
OOC: You can’t actually see the van from inside the building, it’s around the corner, that’s why the gunmen weren’t expecting you.  They’ll take your word for it though.

The blast erupts, sending the two gunmen flying.  They both land, unmoving.

Hammer looks quite angry.  He vaults over the counter and launches himself at you.  He swings a rather large fist at you.  You lean back and it just barely misses your head.

The last gunman watches wide-eyed as you take down his fellows and dodge his boss’ attack.  He drops his gun and runs, dashing out of the building.  You can hear sirens.

OOC: Hammer just misses (that new Dodge feat has already been helpful) and the gunman takes a double move.  You’re up.

*Sarah*
Ben frowns and his brow furls.  “I know you don’t mean that, Sarah.  Do you think I’d meet you here if it was me that screwed you over?” he says angrily.  “I know you’re frustrated, but I like you and I want to help you.  I just don’t know what it is I can do.  But if you don’t trust me, then I can’t help you, and frankly, I don’t want to.”

*Misha*
Misha fires twice more.  One bullet hits his hand, the other rips through his shoulder.  He howls in pain and stands staring at his bleeding hand, which no longer glows with a greenish hue.

OOC: Both attacks hit, he fails both damage saves taking 2 more lethal hits and is Stunned.  He also fails his save vs the Neutralize.  He used a VP to reroll the save, so his turn passes as he is stunned.

*Mimic*
OOC: Sorry, yes you found a hunk of wood to use as a club, forgot to mention that.

When you change shape, the thug with the knife backs off, putting the knife away.  “Hey, man, ain’t nothin’ to see here.  I’m just discussing things with my girl, y’know.  Don’t want no trouble.”

The other two just stand and watch you.  The girl doesn’t run or say anything.  She just stands there sniffling.

*Blizzard*
You slam on the brakes and the car slides into a spin coming to an abrupt stop at a light pole.  Luckily, you’re uninjured, but can’t say the same for your car.  As you unbuckle your seatbelt, you notice the thing that hit you get up and jump off of your car.  The man, who is bleeding a bit, but doesn’t look like he should after totaling your car, looks back at you with a glare, but not for long.  He turns back to look at a large tree-like man cover in pine needles standing across the street.  Standing near him is a man carrying an automatic rifle.

The guy with the rifle shakes his head and takes aim at the big guy that landed on your car.  “Nice shot, Green, but you want to try and not kill a buncha civilians this mission?”

OOC: Reaction?  You might know who the guys across the street are, but Jen doesn’t, at least not yet.

*Lupa*
The man sits down across from you.  “Thank you Miss Masters.  My name is Dunn, I’m here representing the government.  We are aware of your abilities, and we believe you have much potential as an elite.  I am here to extend to you an offer to join a new government elite team that is to be formed.”  He glances back outside and turns back to you.  “If you have any questions, I’d be happy to answer to the best of my ability.  However, I need your decision promptly, the team is being formed even as we speak.”  He sits, a neutral look on his face, his eyes still hidden by his sunglasses, awaiting your answer.

*Elementor*
Ms. Winters must just have one of those faces.  She kinda seems familiar, but you’re fairly certain you’ve never met her before.  She nods at your greeting.

“Aaron, Ms. Winters has been speaking with us about where the best place to send you to learn about your powers,” you mom says to you.  “Now, I know we were going to send you back to school today, but I think you should hear what she has to offer.”

“Thank you, Mrs. Kuyper,” Winters says.  “Aaron, I know your last stay in the United States was, well, a pretty horrible experience.  But I’m here to offer you something more positive.  How would you like to go back to New York with me to be a part of the team your friends are going to be a part of?”

*Shimmering Samurai*
“_I_…look like _you_?” the man says incredulously.  “And you don’t know who I am?  What sort of trick is this?  This isn’t your home, it’s the home of my mother.”  He stops and looks around, perhaps expecting something to happen.

“Kanaka, the boy doesn’t look like he’s trying to be misleading,” the woman says to him.  She looks at Kiro.  “He is Kanaka Suzuki, but most people know him better as Kensei.  My name’s Svetlana, my code name is Order.  You really don’t know who we are?”  She becomes concerned as she looks you over.  “You look terrible.  Are you okay?  Where did you come from?”

Kensei simply stares at you suspiciously.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 23, 2004)

"Or... not," Tyrone says, ducking the punch and focusing on bringin up concentric rings of force around the man, dancing backwards a step.  "I don't really want to waste a lot of time here and let your thug buddy get away, so how about you just hold still for a brother?"

Actions
Tyroc (fatigued) uses his paraylsis field to try to freeze Hammer in place.  We can make deflection take a half action starting now; it's easy enough.  If he's frozen, I'll ask everyone in the bank to go outside and out of harms way until the cops get here.

*Powers:  Running (sustained), Force Field (sustained), Energy Blast (Paralasis +8; DC 18), Readied deflection versus Hammer's punch (catch if possible). *


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2004)

_Intimidate +11 on Crawford..._

Misha keeps his pistol raised, "Cease and desist Crawford, you're hurt, and you're powerless, if you do not hit the ground now, then I am authorized to use Lethal Force to take you down.  You have a chance to live, thats more then your victims got."

_Ready action if he does try to make any move besides going to his knees or prone, Misha will shoot him +8 for +8L, maintaining the Nullification effect of course._


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2004)

Rachel listens to the government agent curiously, getting more excited as he goes on, hoping that he is talking about what she believes him to be talking about. "You mean a team kind of like American Freedom or Justice Elite?" the 18 year old asks the agent. "That'd be pretty cool, do you guys pay better then here though? I don't want to be all greedy or anything, I mean I'm a really good person, I just kind of like eating steak and having a roof and the doors and walls that go with it. I haven't ever really lived alone, so its a nice change and really want it to stay that way." she tells him.

"It does sound much more exciting then this place anyway, umm, where exactly would it be though, I mean, I knough it'd be all over the place, but I mean where would I be living, I'm really into pets so hopefully it'd be somewhere were pets are allowed right?" she asks, her questions starting to come out in a torrent as she gets more excited. Its easy to see that she is totally hooked on the idea, all she really wanted was excitement and there was no doubt that it'd be much funner then working at the dinner all the time.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 23, 2004)

"Frankly Svetlana...  I don't think I've heard of either of you...  but I'm guessing you are an elite as well..."  the nimbus of light surrounding Kiro winks out and his eye dims, in a blink he appears normal once again.  He bows deeply before the two,  "I apologize for the rudeness of my greeting, I am Kiro Shiantsu and I'm pleased to meet you."



> She becomes concerned as she looks you over. “You look terrible. Are you okay? Where did you come from?”
> 
> Kensai simply stares at you suspiciously.



"I'm fine...  I suppose, a little hungry maybe...  I was one of the victims of the biogen research facility, one of the escapees if you will, I'm not sure if the news has reached this far yet.  They sent me home and to my surprise it seams my home didn't really exist..."  Kiro's eyes flash as an idea pops into his head, "I hate to be a bother but would it be possible for me to use your phone, I need to get in touch with someone...  it may be long-distance but I'd be willing to compensate you as soon as possible."


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 23, 2004)

Jen stares for a moment in shocked puzzlement: the tree-man, the guy with the assault rifle, and the bleeding man she just struck. Huh, she says, a master of understatement.

She calmly unbuckles her seatbelt and steps out of the car, a puzzled expression on her face. Serenely walking towards the injured man, she places herself between him and the dangerous-looking duo across the street. Despite her calm expression, Jennifer's mind was whirling, trying to figure out what was going on. 

_Those two are clearly attacking the injured man. The tree-man is deferring to the soldier...no, ex-soldier. That makes the ex-soldier an Elite like the other two. And they're working for someone. I'm going to guess whoever they are, they don't want to shoot me._

Turning her back on the two men, she looks at the man she struck. I'm sorry. Are you alright? She then whirls back towards his assailants, trying to keep her voice calm and level while she could feel her heart racing, the surge of excitement that she craved from life.

What's going on here gentlemen?


----------



## Deva (Apr 23, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Ben frowns and his brow furls.  “I know you don’t mean that, Sarah.  Do you think I’d meet you here if it was me that screwed you over?” he says angrily.  “I know you’re frustrated, but I like you and I want to help you.  I just don’t know what it is I can do.  But if you don’t trust me, then I can’t help you, and frankly, I don’t want to.”




"Of course I don't mean it," Sarah pushes her tea aside and leans her arms on the surface of the table. "I wouldn't have shown up here if I didn't trust you. But it still doesn't mean it hasn't crossed my mind. I was just trying to point out the reason why I couldn't come back even if they allowed me to. As long as there's nothing substantial I'd suspect everyone and sooner or later I'd do something stupid and get myself killed or someone else."

An image of Miguel comes to mind and she chuckles softly. "Someone told me I had to put my old life behind me, and I guess I'm just understanding that now."

She takes a deep breath and forces a smile to her lips. "I appreciate everything you've done already, Captain. I know the awkward position this puts you in." 

Sarah picks up her cooling tea and takes another drink. "But if you can't find anything out, maybe that's because there's nothing to find. I've refused to believe that it was all coincidental, but maybe it was. I was so desperate to believe that I was smarter than that, that I couldn't be made the victim unless there was some greater conspiracy. I think I have to accept that I just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time or else I'm going to be jumping at shadows the rest of my life."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 24, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Mimic*
> When you change shape, the thug with the knife backs off, putting the knife away.  “Hey, man, ain’t nothin’ to see here.  I’m just discussing things with my girl, y’know.  Don’t want no trouble.”
> 
> The other two just stand and watch you.  The girl doesn’t run or say anything.  She just stands there sniffling.




_"What a coincidence, I want to talk with her myself and no one wants any trouble. That just complicates things, and when things get complicated, things tend to get ugly."_ 

While he is speaking Miguel will circle around the men and head towards where the girl is, he will watch the men carefully so they don't get the jump on him.

_"Alita, come over here girl, unless of course you'd rather stay."_ Miguel tells the girl.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 24, 2004)

Saying absolutely nothing, Aaron runs back up to his room and slams the door shut.

Turning on his computer, he tries to find whoever sent that mysterious message to him.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 24, 2004)

*Tyroc*
The waves of energy surround Hammer, causing his to stop in his tracks, becoming a giant, muscle-bound statue.  The few people in the bank give a cheer.  You look outside to see where the other perp fled to, but he didn’t get far, as the cops are here, and he’s currently face down on the ground.

Five policemen enter the bank, guns drawn.  Surveying the situation, one of them says into the radio.  “Looks like we’ll need the elite shackles, bring ‘em in.”  He turns to the others.  “Cover him,” he says, pointing to Hammer.  They move towards the large man, keeping their guns drawn on him.

“Tyroc, I see you’re back,” he says.  “Good job.”

*Sarah*
“I don’t know that it was coincidence either, Sarah,” Ben says.  “And this doesn’t mean I’ll stop trying to find out what happened.  Hell, it could happen again, to someone else, for whatever reason, and I don’t want that to happen.

“But, I’m glad you’re being reasonable about this.  You do need to get on with your life, that’s what’s most important.  You _were_ a damn good cop, Edwards.  I wish things could be different.”

*Misha*
Crawford glares at you with fury on his eyes, but he drops to his knees and raises his hands.  He says nothing but continues to glare at you from his kneeling position.

*Mimic*
Alita looks at you and then back at the man and then back at you and she moves towards you.  The guy grabs her by the arm before she gets to you.  “Listen up, chica.  You don’t lie to me and you don’t cheat me, got it?  Next time you ain’t going to have no guardian angel to protect you.”  He lets her go and she moves to your side.  “C’mon, let’s get outta here,” he says to the other two and head off into the alley.

Alita smiles at you after they leave.  She kisses you on the cheek, saying, “Thank you.”

*Blizzard*
“What in _the_ blue hell are you doing?”

The man with gun looks at you like you have two heads.  “Sorry about your car, girlie, but we’re trying to apprehend that piece of sh…where the hell do you think you're going?!” he looks over you at the man he’s chasing, who just took off between two buildings.

“Goddammit!”  He looks at the tree-man.  “We screwed up last week, we are *not* messing this up, understand?”  The tree-man nods.  He glances at a nearby shrub and moves to touch it, disappearing.

The man begins to run after the escapee and, seeing him closer up, you recognize him as Strafe, leader of the elite merc group, Evolution.  He stops a moment, looking at your car and then back at you.  “You may have cost me a whole helluva lot of money, looks like we’re even now.”  He dashes off after his prey.

Meanwhile, your car isn't going anywhere in its current condition.

*Lupa*
Dunn nods.  “Very much like American Freedom, though very much different, as well.  Your needs will be well taken care of, I assure you.  And you won’t have to worry about being alone anymore, either.”  Finally showing some emotion, he smiles at your enthusiasm.  “You have plenty of questions that I’m unable to answer.  I know it is sudden, but as I mentioned, time is of the essence.  If you’ll come with me, I have a vehicle waiting for you and papers for you to sign.”

“Fer cryin’ out loud, Masters!  You’ve only been here an hour and half and you need a break already?”  Allen has come out from the kitchen to see you talking with Dunn.  “I don’t pay you to patronize, I pay you to wait on the tables.  Is that such a freakin’ difficult concept?”  He’s louder than normal today, and the other customers seem a little taken aback by his tirade.

*Shimmering Samurai*
OOC: You want to use a phone…what a coincidence…

Order looks over at Kensei when you make your request.  Kensei shakes his head.  “Not my phone, it’s for UNJE emergencies only, I can’t go tying it up with…” his phone begins to ring.  “There, see?”  He opens up the phone and is surprised at who he sees.  “Eagle?  How did you get this number?” he says in English.

“Hello, Kanaka,” Jennifer says from the phone’s screen.  “You have no idea how long it took to reach you, actually.”  She pauses a moment and frowns.  “Paragon’s not there, is he?”

“No, just Order…and…wait, the BioGen incident, you were involved in that weren’t you?  This kid, that looks way too much like me for my liking, says he was a part of that, do you know of him?”

“Kiro’s there?  May I speak to him?”

“Make it quick.”

“Don’t worry, Kanaka, I won’t waste all 200 of your free minutes,” she responds with a smirk.  Kensei rolls his eyes and passes you the phone.

You see Screaming Eagle on the screen, she looks relieved to see you.  “Hello, Kiro.  How are you holding out?”

*Elementor*
All three adults watch in shock as you dash upstairs.

"He pleaded with us the whole plane ride home to be able to do this, what the hell's wrong with him?" you can hear your dad say before slamming the door.

You boot up your PC and check your instant messanger.  Whoever it was that messaged you doesn't appear to be online anymore.  There's a knock at your door.  "Aaron?"  You hear your mother's from the other side.  "Aaron, that was very rude, come back down and apologise to Ms. Winters."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2004)

Misha walks over keeping he weapon trained on him, and places the cuffs on him maintaining the Nullification effect.  Once that is done, he calls into ACE Control and alerts them of the situation, requesting immediate evac to his position, plus support.

Misha plants a knee in the elite's back and puts him face down into the floor.  He stands placing a foot on his back, and keeps the weapon trained downward, "Good decision, Crawford."


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2004)

Rachel smiles and nods, she hadn't expected the day to turn out like this, not when she woke up, but if it got her out of working here at the dinner, then it would be a very welcome change indeed, not to mention it'd be like a whole lot of fun and she'd be around other Elites as well.  "Just one question, do I need some kind of dippy code name or something? They all sound kind of dorky, well the ones American Freedom has anyway." she says with a small grin.

When Allen comes out screaming she just starts to laugh and smile at him, now that she has another job lined, she doesn't need Allen or his abuse any longer.  "I'm sorry Allen, Agent Dunn here just offered me a job with the next American Freedom team, and much as I am oh so thrilled by your company, and your charming way with words, I think I am just going to have to accept the offer." she tells him, then spends a moment studying him to see if he understood what she was saying before she continued.  "If that didn't make it through, I quit."

She gestures agent Dunn outside, and to his car, "You said there were papers I needed to sign to get on the team?" she asked him, heading in the direction of the door, shedding her apron and uniform for the pair of shorts and t-shirt that was underneath.


----------



## Deva (Apr 24, 2004)

"Was..." She gives her head a little shake and finishes her tea. "It still sucks."

The waitress is there an instant later, taking her empty cup for a refill. While Sarah's waiting for her drink she lean her arms on the table again, her lips curling into a half smile. "Got time a for a  little regular conversation? Tyler's been distant since I got back, I haven't heard two words from my brothers, and I'm dying to know how the Rangers did in the playoffs this year!"


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 24, 2004)

_Strafe! He's that Elite merc._ Jennifer spits on the ground, revealing her opinion of mercenaries. We are NOT even Strafe! You made me late to a meeting, assaulting some poor man, and are leaving the scene of an accident that you caused! Come back here! She then runs after the mercenary while digging out her cellphone, to inform the government that she might be a little late to her meeting.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 24, 2004)

"Hey, thanks," Tyroc replies.  "Glad to be back and glad you boys got here when you did.  I couldn't keep him that way too long," he says, relaxing as they put their special cuffs on Hammer.  "The other dudes laying there should be ok.  I just knocked 'em out.  I better flip that van back over or it'll be hell on the towing company.  Need me to hang around to give a statement to someone?"


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 24, 2004)

Kiro smiles slightly at how everything seemed to work out, he thanks Tanaka heartily as he takes the phone.  As he sees Screaming Eagle's face his face is flooded with relief and a touch of hope but it's gone in a moment and he is calm, he smiles again, suddenly reassured in the existence of a greater power.

"Eagle...  just the woman I was looking for...  I've been doing all right I suppose.  I spent the last of my pocket change on a chocolate bar my second day, I've been managing off that for some time, amazing how much energy is in those isn't it?  By the way, it seems me and Kensai grew up in the same house, only a couple of blocks further south then I remember, and he seems to look a lot like me...  you didn't happen to know anything about that did you...?"


----------



## Mimic (Apr 25, 2004)

_"No problem,"_ Miguel says, he smiles at her as he shifts back to his own form. _"Are you ok?"_

_"Let's get out of here before they grow a backbone and decide to come back. I was on my way to crash at the shelter but I don't think they will let us in this late. I should have enough to spring for a motel room, you can come if you want."_ Miguel looks over to Alita and gives her a look to let her know he isn't expecting anything. _"Don't worry, you can use the bed I will crash on the floor."_

Miguel will start walking toward the motel, regardles whether Alita follows or not.

If she does, he will look over at her as they walk. _"What was that all about anyways?"_


----------



## Agamon (Apr 25, 2004)

*Tyroc*
“Yeah, if you could stick around, that would be great,” the officer says.  You’re pleased to get an officer in charge that likes you.  Sometimes you get jerks that think you’re doing their job for them and making them feel obsolete.  They tend to give you a hard time, no matter how helpful you’ve been.  As Hammer is lead out to a paddywagon outside, he glares at you until he can’t strain his neck to see you anymore.  Great, another elite con that would rather see you dead than alive.  Luckily, he won’t be in any position to do anything about it for some time.

A few EMTs enter and take care of the wounded gunmen and check over the bank staff and customers.  One, a young, dark haired man, walks up to you.  “Are you alright, Tyroc?  And, uh, if you are,” he says pulling out a pad and pen, “could you sign this for my little brother?”

*Sarah*
“Uh, yeah, sure, if you want to talk,” he says nodding, though he seemed a bit caught off by it.  He has the waitress refill his coffee cup as well.

He smiles.  “The Rangers…you know, I don’t think it matters what they do, it looks like they’re in for another 50-year curse,” he says shaking his head.  “Unlike my Islanders, I think they could take the cup next year.  The Giants resigned Manning,” he adds, “which is great, I just couldn’t see him wearing any other colors.”

“Tyler’s been distant, has he?  I suppose it’s a difficult situation.  Have you talked with him?” he asks, sipping at his coffee.

*Misha*
Fifteen minutes later, local police, FBI, and ACE are on the scene.  Crawford doesn’t say a word as he is put in the back seat of a cruiser, staring forward coolly the whole time.  His hands were covered in titanium bonds, to keep the acid he produces through them at bay.

Tellman, a baseline ACE sub-operative, approaches you.  “Agent 6, I am to tell you that you need to report to the Bureau in Washington tomorrow for a new assignment.”  You both watch as the cruiser with Crawford, as well as a number of other vehicles following it, leaves.  “Good job.”

*Mimic*
You can make out a bit of bruise by the light of the streetlamps on her cheek, but she nods and says, “Yes, I’m fine.”  She nods at you offer and smiles.  “Thanks Miguel, I appreciate that.”

“That was Carlos.  He’s my…I work for him,” she says as you walk.  “I didn’t want to work tonight, I told him I was sick, so yes, I lied to him.  But he also thinks I stole some money from him, which I didn’t.  He’s not very reasonable though, I’m really glad you came when you did.  If he doesn’t find his money, though, I’m sure that’s not the last I’ll hear of it,” she says with a frown, a tear rolling down her cheek.

*Blizzard*
Strafe stops and turns around as you case after him.  He looks pretty peeved.  “You dumb bitch, in case you haven’t noticed, I’m the one with the gun.  And that’s not ‘some poor man’, it’s a corpelite that was stupid enough to try and embezzle 850 grand from his company.  Now if you know what’s best for you, you’ll stay the hell out of my way!”  Before he turns to leave, he speaks into his comm.  “Random, take care of this!”  He runs off once more down the alleyway.

*Lupa*
“I believe the names are used to differentiate when an elite is acting in either an official manner or as a civilian.  Also, there are those that wish to no longer use their given names, believing they have transcended them with the emergence of their abilities,” Dunn replies.  “Or so I understand.”

“What?  You quit?”  Allen says in shock.  “That’s gratitude for ya.  Whatever, go ahead and leave, I don’t need you anyway.”

Bonnie is three tables away.  She jumps and down, cheering.  “Alright, you go, girl!”

Allen glares at Bonnie.  “You want to be unemployed, too?”

“Go ahead, you can do all the work yourself this morning,” Bonnie replies with a smirk.

Allen just growls and stomps back into the kitchen.

“Shall we go?”  Dunn says, standing up.

Bonnie rushes over to you.  “Good luck, hon. Don’t forget the little people when you get all rich and famous,” she says with a grin.

Dunn scans the parking lot as you leave the diner.  He points to his car, a black sedan.  “There, let’s go,” he says, sounding a bit in a hurry.  As you get in the car, you spot another man wearing a suit and sunglasses similar to Dunn’s entering the diner.  You shrug it off as coincidence as the car begins to pull out of its spot.  “I’ll have the papers ready for you when we board the aerodyne,” Dunn says, staring into his rear view mirror.

Inside the diner, the man that just entered smiles and approaches Bonnie.  “You forget something?” she asks to him.

He looks at her quizzically.  “Forget something?  Uh, no, my name is Agent Dunn,” he says, flashing ID, “I’m here to speak with a Rachel Masters, can you direct me to her please?”

*Shimmering Samurai*
The look you get from Screaming Eagle after your query is one you’ve never seen from her before.  “Um, Kiro, are you sitting down?  I have some…disturbing news for you.”  She pauses a moment.  “Now understand that I only learned of this today, I had no idea, and I haven’t been keeping it from you.  In fact, as soon as I found out, I’ve been trying to contact you.”  You frown at her, wishing she’d get to the point.

“Kiro, you look like Kensei because…you’re his clone.”

Kensei and Order, both of whom can hear the conversation, emit a synchronized, “What!?”


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2004)

Misha glances over his shoulder as he is already walking away, "Another assignment... thanks Tellman," he walks outside to his vehicle, an Osprey II GT and gets inside.  He checks his mirrors and then heads to his hotel for the evening.  It was more furnished then his condo, it wasn't like he had much time to stay there though, his _work_ kept him pretty busy...

He turns on the news wonce he gets back to the hotel room, the sound of CNN was the only sound in the room.

_If I assumed too much let me know _


----------



## Mimic (Apr 25, 2004)

_"Hey, I'm glad that I came along when I did to. A beautiful señora like you  shouldn't be treated like that."_ He tells her, trying to cheer her up. 

He walks with her in silence for a few minutes, wondering if he should say something else but his recent "incident" in the waiting room with the others proved to him that some people don't like the obvious pointed out to them.

They finally reach the motel and Miguel rents a one bedroom, once they are in the room for a few minutes Miguel pauses for moment. 

_"I'm not trying to tell you what to do with your life but I'm not always going to be around to protect you, if you don't get away from Carlos he is going to kill you one of these days."_ Miguel pauses once more before continuing. _"Sorry, considering some choices I have made I'm the last person to be giving you advice but you seem nice and I don't want anything bad to happen to you. I'm going to take a quick shower, there was a pop machine out in the hall, if you want go you can go get us a couple cans of pop."_ Miguel will hand her the last of his change and then heads into the bathroom and the shower.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 25, 2004)

"I want to go back with Ty and Sarah and them not HER!!!  I dont know who she is, maybe she wants to stick needles in me and do experiments on me like they did last time."  Aaron shouts through the door while trying to trace back where that warning message came from using his computer skills.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 25, 2004)

"Thats just silly, why would anyone want to use a dorky name when they already have  a perfectly good one?" she asks, then she shrugs, "I wont at any rate, Rachel is all I need." she finishes.  She smiles at Bonnie when the other woman starts a one person cheering section, and she can't help but laugh at the look on Allen's face, it served him right, paing like he did, its a wonder that he had any waitresses.

"Remember to tweak Allen's tail for me Bonnie, he needs an annoyance." she tells her friend.  When Bonnie tells her not to forget the little people, she nods, "I wont, I promise." she says before following Dunn out to the car and getting in.  She nods when he talks about the papers, not really paying attention, just looking out te rear window, taking a long look at where she used to be.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 25, 2004)

"Hey, no problem," Tyroc says with a confident smile.  "I try to never disappoint a fan.  Wish I had some way to carry photo's or posters or somethin' around with me.  Give folks something more than just my scribblin', ya know?" he says, taking the pen and pad.  "So what's your name, bro?" he asks, having a feeling it might not be for his little brother.  "And what's your kid brother's name?" he adds, just in case he's wrong.  Hey, he can always sign twice.

He sticks around to give his statement, right the van he flipped and sign any other autographs people might want before flying off "hero-style" to find some coffee, before any more "jobs" pop up.

A hero has his priorities, after all.


----------



## Deva (Apr 25, 2004)

"I've tried," she says with a little shrug. "He hasn't said anything, and its not like he's going out of his way to avoid me, but I can tell something's been bothering him the last couple of days. Every time I ask him about it, he says its nothing then changes the subject."

Sarah figits with the spoon in her tea, stirring it absently. "At first I thought it was just him reacting to the Elite thing. It can't be easy finding out that your girlfriend for the past four years has been keeping a rather huge secret from you the entire time. But I'm beginning to think its more than that. I don't want to push him, but it's starting to worry me."

With a frustrated sigh she puts the spoon down. "You've done the committed relationship thing, Ben. Got any advice for a girl who thinks her guy is seeing someone else?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 25, 2004)

*Jen Laroux*

Jennifer ignores Strafe's statements, instead concentrating on punching the numbers into her vid phone, and making sure she doesn't trip while running after the mercenary. Soon, a government official's face fills the small viewscreen. 

This is Laroux. I'm going to be late, because I'm chasing Elite merc Strafe. Please advise, she says to the shocked bureaucrat, wasting no time on pleasantries or useless articles.

_That bastard. If this little chase continues for any longer, I'm shattering, modesty be damned._


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 25, 2004)

Nearly imperceptible shock flashes over Kiro's face, gone as soon as it appears.  It's replaced by a sardonic grin, "Great...  now my life is nothing but a bad soap opera plot twist...  so, what, I don't really exist or something?  Am I going to melt away like an imperfect creation at 30?  Oh, I know...  while we're talking bad plot twist, let me take a shot at this...  I'm a sleeper agent designed by the government to take down Justice Elite from the inside!!"  He lets out an unspirited laugh as he rubs his temple.  He sighs lightly and returns his gaze to Eagle, seemingly unaware of the twitch his left eyebrow has suddenly developed, "Okay, so I'm a clone, sounds good...  no home, I can deal with that...  Right now I really just want something to eat and a bed to sleep in...  can you help me with that?"


----------



## Agamon (Apr 26, 2004)

*Tyroc*
“Heh, his name’s Jimmy…I’m Darren, thanks, appreciate it,” he says with a grin and nod.  You give your statement, right the van, and a few others ask for autographs.  You also give a sound bite to a news anchor that’s on the scene before flying off.

You head into the downtown core, making your way around the towering buildings.  You spot a Starbucks and finally decide to touch down to get a cup of java.  You walk inside amidst a bunch of whispering and pointing.

Before you get to the counter you hear a loud, “Well, look what the cat dragged in…”  Locating the source, you spot Neutron sitting at a table with Cumulus, a short red-haired woman with a beaming smile.  She’s the member of AF that is a weather manipulator that can turn herself into a cloud.  Sitting with them is an unknown woman with a dark creamy complexion and long, dark hair.  Neutron stands up and grins.  You notice he isn’t wearing his cast anymore.  “You crashing our turf now, or what?”

You glance across the street and realize you landed not too far from Freedom Plaza.

*Sarah*
“You think he’s cheating?” he says, scratching the back of his neck.  “Well, Alice and I haven’t had that problem ourselves over the years…not to my knowledge, anyway,” he says with a chuckle.  “I wouldn’t go making accusations.  Whether you’re right or wrong, it’ll turn out bad either way.  But you need to be up front with him about it.  Ask him what’s wrong, and don’t let him shrug it off.  If you think there might be a problem, then that automatically makes it a problem.  Same thing with your brothers.  Don’t wait for them to call, give them a call, if only to ream them out for not calling you.  But, hey, what do I know,” he says with a smile as he takes another sip of his coffee.

*Misha*
CNN currently has a panel going over the finer points of the U.S.’s decision to pull out of the U.N. and whether it was the right or wrong move.  You lie down on your bed to watch it, but it doesn’t take long before you’re unconscious.  It’s been a long couple of days.

*ring, ring*  You wake up sharply and answer the phone.  “Good morning, this is your 6:00 AM wake up call.”  Three hours sleep, not enough, but it’ll have to do, you have an aerodyne to catch in 2 hours.

*Mimic*
“Yeah, it’s not really that easy, though.  I have nowhere to go.”  Alita shakes her head.  “I’m sorry, you’ve done more than enough to help me, I don’t need to throw my problems at you.  I’ll be able to deal with it,” she says, braving a smile.

The shower is very refreshing.  You feel alive once again, but it’s four in the morning, and even with your late nights, you’re beginning to feel tired.  You exit the bathroom and Alita is sitting on the side of the bed, holding an orange soda.  A Coke is sitting on the end table.  She smiles and takes a sip from the can.

*Blizzard*
The official seems unsure how to reply to your situation.  “Strafe?  Why are you chasing him?  What has he done?”

Before you can answer, you notice a blonde man in the same dark uniform as Strafe appear out of nowhere not 10 feet in front of you.  “You’ve been warned,” is all he says and suddenly it feels as though your mind is being twisted apart!  It’s very painful, but you manage to keep your feet beneath you.

OOC: Random gets a surprise attack on Jennifer.  He hits with his mental blast but she makes her save with a 21.  He wins initiative and keeps the assault up.  Next save is a 16, reroll is lower, 16 taken.  1 stun hit to Jennifer, she's up.

_Initiatives: Random 19, Blizzard 14._

*Lupa*
Staring back at the diner, you notice the man that had just entered has exited again already.  He looks about and sees your car leaving.  He puts a finger to his ear and begins to speak as you turn the corner out of his site.

You notice that Dunn looks both a little frustrate and nervous at the moment.  He also seems to be driving unusually fast.

*Elementor*
OOC: Computers check: 12, rerolled, 20.

You locate the IP address of the message and do a search.  Meanwhile, your mom opens the door and stands at the opening, continuing to try and reason with you.  “Aaron, you know we would never, ever allow something like that to happen to you again.  Ms. Winters wants to take you back to your friends.  She has documents that we’ve already signed for you to become a part of this new team.  She says you’ll have your own personal tutor…what are you doing on the computer, for heaven’s sake?”

*Shimmering Samurai*
Order continues to have a look of shock on her face, but Kanaka appears to be angry once more.  “My clone??  How did somebody make a clone of me?”  He looks at Kiro and frowns.  “I’m glad you can find some humor in this, because I don’t see it.  This had better not be some sort of bad joke, Eagle,” he says, positioning himself behind Kiro to look into the phone at her.

“I assure you, Kensei, it’s not a joke,” Eagle replies.  “Kiro, I’m sorry, I don’t know any of the details at all.  But, if you want somewhere to go, you’ve been chosen this morning to be a part of the new team here in the States.  I’ve already made arrangements to have you fly back here.  Kanaka, could you take him to the airport?”

Still frowning, he nods.  “I was heading there myself, anyway.”

Screaming Eagle nods.  “How’s that sound, Kiro?”


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2004)

Misha gets up, a little groggy and hits the shower.  He gets out toweling himself off, and gets dressed, making sure to place on his plain clothes armor over his shirt and jeans, which looks like a long vest/shirt of gray.  He grabs his single bag, and calls the desk to let them know he was checking out.  Misha leaves the key on the night stand, and then walks downstairs to his vehicle.  He drops it off at the rental at the airport and then goes to catch his flight.

He acts cordial as needed and puts his Charisma to god use, to smooth things over if problems arise, and hopefully have a pleasant trip to Washington.


----------



## Elementor (Apr 26, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Elementor*
> OOC: Computers check: 12, rerolled, 20.
> 
> You locate the IP address of the message and do a search.  Meanwhile, your mom opens the door and stands at the opening, continuing to try and reason with you.  “Aaron, you know we would never, ever allow something like that to happen to you again.  Ms. Winters wants to take you back to your friends.  She has documents that we’ve already signed for you to become a part of this new team.  She says you’ll have your own personal tutor…what are you doing on the computer, for heaven’s sake?”




"I'm going to get ahold of Tyroc.  He'll know if this chick is for real or not!!"  In actuality Aaron is continueing to follow the IP address back and trace it to a source location and user.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 26, 2004)

Kiro breathes deeply, forcing his emotions down, deeper and deeper where not even he will see or feel or think of them until they are needed. He focuses his mind on the visualization trick his father taught him, taking his anger, confusion and regret taking all emotion and looking at it anew... seeing it as wax, wax in a candle that's burning out of control and softening faster and faster, then forcing this wax to stay solid, stay one, hold togethor while you form it back to its rightful form. Ignoring the pain as the wax cools he grasps it tight in his hand, holding its form togethor, keeping it togethor, when it is cool he will blow out the flame and store it, and use its heat to light his way, but for now, it must... cool... down...

A slight crack emits from the phone being crushed slightly in Kiro's hand and he snaps back to himself, everyone is watching him but from experience he knows he couldn't have been out for a more then a few seconds, he also hopes noone heard the small crack, in a flash he looks the phone over, he sees no obvious damage and Eagle still comes through clear... a sudden alien thought dances across his mind... "How can you trust your "Father" fool! He doesn't even exist! Using his little mind game to keep yourself under control, maybe this noone misled you!! Maybe you really just need to lose con--" He crushes the thought violently as he feels a grimace play on his face for a moment, a second thought follows as he meets Eagle's eyes and does his best to look normal. "I'm losing my mind... if I had any mind to lose..."

Only 5 seconds have passed since Eagle posed her question when Kiro breaks the short silence, "Yes... the airport sounds nice, me and Kanaka can surely work a few things out on the ride as well... If I'm his clone he's bound to be wiser then me, even he must see there's no reason we can't get along famously! Simply sharing similar genes is no reason to get competitive..." He looks to Kanaka and offers a friendly smile, but his eyes remain emotionless and strained.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 26, 2004)

_How much time do I really owe some stranger who wrecked my car anyhow? Clearly I have some duty to help him, but I certainly can't take three experienced Elites all by my lonesome._

Strafe and Evo chasing unarmed man, suspected Elite, she grunts into the phone moments before it drops to the ground with the rest of her material possessions.

The sound of a thousand shattering panes of glass echoes across the street as the body of Jennifer Laroux freezes completely solid for half a millisecond, then shattering into thousands of tiny shards as a wind kicks up, swirling them in a circle.

In the cloud of ice and wind, Jen's face, composed of bits of snow and ice, seems to appear, smirking. Her voice is like the blowing of wind through a cramped alleyway.  Surprised?

Now for my warning. You so much as blink an eyebrow and I will cut you to ribbons, as razors of ice swirl around the man. 

_Ready action: if he does anything like cloning himself, using mental blasts, creating a force field, etc. I will attack._


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2004)

Rachel trains her enhanced senses directly on the man who just left the diner, the Agent Dunn look alike.  "Hey thats weird, that guy who looks like you already came back out, he looks disappointed in something." she tells Dunn with a shrug.  "Hey, uh, why are we driving so fast, is something wrong?" she asks him curiously, putting a hand on the mans shoulder.

"Your going to want to tell me whats going on with you and that other you back at the Diner and why your so freaked out now.  Is that guy some kind of Elite shapeshifter or something?" she asks, straining her senses to their fullest in a way that she had only done once before, she was able to sense minute changes in a person's body that would tell her if the other person was lying or telling the truth.

OOC: EE to give her Detect Lies feat for 1 hour.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 26, 2004)

"Woah, I guess I came a little farther than I thought," Tyroc says, glancing back outside before approaching Neutron.  

"Hey, limpy," Tyrone says with a smile taking off his gloves and tucking them into his belt before shaking hands.  "Not crashin'; just refuelin' and demonstratin' to the people of New York that a superhero can be charmin', handsome and well dressed, not just heroic.  At least I can refer you to my tailor.  You might of heard of her.  Says you have a nice ass for a white guy," he says, widening his grin.  

"Gimme a minute," Tyroc says.  "I really do need my coffee.  I had to bust some really, realy stupid bank robbers before I even got my first cup today.  Ladies, I'll be right back."  After getting it, however long it takes, he slips into a free chair at the table.

"Now why couldn't Angel have brought you two along to capture me instead of furball and him.  I'd have surrendered right off," he says jokingly, sipping his coffee.  "Mmm... that's the stuff."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 26, 2004)

After getting out of the shower and drying off Miguel wipes a section of the mirror so he can see himself. _"This is going to bite me in the ass, I just know it. When did I become captain do-gooder? Must have hung around Tyrone too much,"_ he thinks to himself.

Miguel will finish drying himself off, he puts on his pants and exits the bathroom where he spots the can of coke.

_"Gracias."_ He tells her as he opens the can and takes a drink. _"I think there is some hot water left if you wanted to take a shower but before you do that I wanted to talk to you about something."_ He tells her as he pulls out a chair and sits down on it backwards, resting his arms on the back.

_"I might know some people that could help you out, at least give you a place to stay away from here, they could probably even get you a real job. But it would mean that you would have to stop hooking, stop drinking and doing drugs and start following rules, a lot of rules. It will be hard chica, don't kid yourself into thinking otherwise. Also I can't promise you anything, I can make a couple of calls but I can't guarantee that anything will come of it. Think about it and let me know your decision in the morning."_

Miguel will wait a few moments in case she has anything to say, if not he will stand up grab a pillow from the bed (if there is more than one) toss it onto the floor and then lower himself to the floor and attempt to go to sleep.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 27, 2004)

*Tyroc*
“Yeah, I’m sure your mom’s all nice all but you need to tell her I’m taken, for real,” Neutron says, sitting back down and shaking his head as you head up for your coffee.  “And I’m not limpy no more.  Went to see a specialist, she’s good as new,” he adds with a grin.  

The girl behind the counter, Jody, according to her nametag, smiles at you as you order.  She not very star struck, unlike most people that meet you, though surely that’s because she sees a lot of elites while working here.  “Alright,” she says in voice that your table can hear, as she brings you your coffee, “someone who can give it to Neutron with both guns.  Don’t let up, he deserves to be taken down a few notches.”  She winks and smiles jokingly.

“Aw, geez, Jody, what gives?  Aren’t you supposed to be friendly to patrons?” Neutron asks.

“I make an exception for you,” she answers, which causes Cumulus to giggle and the other woman to smile.

Neutron shakes his head.  As you sit down, he says, “Ladies, this is Tyroc.  Ty, this is Cumulus…”

“Pleased to finally meet you.  I prefer Angela when I’m not working,” the red haired woman says, offering her hand with a friendly grin.

“…and this is my girl, Nadia.  We met last week when I got back from Mexico.”

“Hello,” she simply says with a smile.

“Foiled a bank robbery, hey?  Way to go, man.  Right back to work, good on you,” Neutron says.

*Misha*
You arrive at the airport with time to spare.  As you sit, awaiting your flight, when you hear a throat being cleared behind you.  Turning, you see Tellman standing there, arms crossed, tapping his fingers.  “So, you found Crawford, I hear,” he says, moving around the seats to sit down beside you.  “Des Moines was, obviously, a dead end.  You wouldn’t have happened to have known that before we split up, would you have?” he asks, arching an eyebrow.

*Mimic*
“Really?” Alita says, her eyes growing wide.  “You would do that for me?  That’s all I ever wanted Miguel, I’ll do whatever I have to.  Thank you.”  She reaches out to give you a hug and sits back down on the bed, her eyes moist.

As you lay down, so does she.  A few moments later, you hear, “Miguel…you don’t have to sleep down there, I mean, the bed is big enough…”

*Blizzard*
“What the hell?”  Random’s look is one of shock.  His concentration is lost and you can no longer feel him messing around with your mind.  Gaining his composure he says, “Look, lady, this is none of your business.  If it’s about your car, Terra-Form Inc will send you a check, alright?  What’s your name?” he asks, glancing about at all the dancing shards of ice.

*Lupa*
Dunn glances at you quickly, but trying his best to keep his eyes on the road.  “Listen,” he says, “my name isn’t Dunn, alright?  It’s Shift.  And I don’t really look like this, I look like this,” he says, his form morphing before your eyes.  The end result is a gray-skinned humanoid with no hair or facial features aside from two slits for eyes and one for a mouth.  “I apologize for the duplicity, but I had thought if I approached you looking like this, you would have been less accommodating.”

You can hear sirens behind you.  A light gray sedan is following you, currently about two blocks away.  “As for my story, it is somewhat true.  It’s what _they_ want for you.  But I’m telling you that it isn’t your only choice.  This baseline government, they’ll use you towards their own ends, you’ll be their puppet.”  You spot a police car approaching ahead, and Shift cranks the wheel into a hard right.

“I offer you an alternative, one in which you can work to better the fortunes of your own kind.”  Another police cruiser and he cranks the wheel again, this time left, and the car turns hard with a screech.  You decide now might be the best time to put on your seat belt.

“Trust me, Rachel, I’m not the bad guy here, they a…”  Two cruisers lie up ahead blocking the street.  He cranks the wheel hard, but loses control of the vehicle.  The car spins completely around and slams to a sudden stop against a wall.

You blink, your head ringing, as it had banged off the side of the car during impact, but you’re otherwise alright.  Shift isn’t so lucky, his head resting against the steering wheel, blood trickling from his temple.

Suddenly, your door, the one that’s not smashed in, is thrown open and your seat belt is cut.  Someone carries you from the car and sets you on the ground.  You see a policeman staring at you from above.  “Miss, are you okay?

OOC: Rachel didn't detect any lying.

*Elementor*
Your mother huffs, but you finally get a location.  It comes from an ISP located in New York City, CompuPro.  You can’t pinpoint it any better than that.

“Aaron!  That is enough!  You come downstairs with me right this instant!”  Your mother grows impatient.

*Shimmering Samurai*
Kensei’s smile seems strained as well.  “I’ll make sure he gets on his way, Eagle.”

“Okay.  See you soon, Kiro.  Thank you, Kensei,” Eagle replies before the screen blinks out.

Kanaka takes his phone back and mumbles something under his breath.  Order, feeling like a fifth wheel at the moment, says, “Well, I can give you guys a ride to the airport.”

“Thanks, Svetlana,” he replies, and the three of you climb into her Honda.

“So, Kiro,” Order says, as the car makes it’s way down the street, “is it true what they’ve said on the news?  You and the others were experimented upon and tortured?  That must have been horrible”

“The very thought of it sickens me,” Tanaka adds.  “Illegal testing on elites, human cloning, I think the American government needs to focus less on what the UN is doing, and more on what it’s own citizens are.”


----------



## Elementor (Apr 27, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Elementor*
> Your mother huffs, but you finally get a location.  It comes from an ISP located in New York City, CompuPro.  You can’t pinpoint it any better than that.
> 
> “Aaron!  That is enough!  You come downstairs with me right this instant!”  Your mother grows impatient.




"FINE!!!"  Aaron yells as he slams off his powerbar to his computer.  "Just sell me into slavery or to be a lab rat or whatever!  Like you really care as long as you get rid of me!!  You dont even know who she is!!"  He opens the door and runs past his mother and back into the living room.  "Here I am.  La-dee-da.  Do you shoot me full of drugs now or later?"  Scowling around the room and waiting for a reaction.

If anyone tries to grab him or anything he will turn to air and fly outside under the front door.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Misha*
> You arrive at the airport with time to spare.  As you sit, awaiting your flight, when you hear a throat being cleared behind you.  Turning, you see Tellman standing there, arms crossed, tapping his fingers.  “So, you found Crawford, I hear,” he says, moving around the seats to sit down beside you.  “Des Moines was, obviously, a dead end.  You wouldn’t have happened to have known that before we split up, would you have?” he asks, arching an eyebrow.




"I don't know everything, but I do beleive in covering all the angles," he replies, "and I am not about to make a mistake because I decided to follow my intuition and discount other leads.  I like to cover my ass, because the day my intuition proves me wrong, is not the day I want to jeopardize the mission entirely."

Misha pauses, "But in the end the mission was successful, Crawford got what he deserved, mostly.  With unrest in Southern Africa, destruction in Mexico, and the general state of elite affairs around the world, I consider that a small yet significant victory."

The calm, collected elite muses, "Besides, I think I made some friends upstairs," he says with a smidge of sarcasm, "reassignment to a new mission, I have a few guesses who may be behind it, and what for, if my sources are correct."

Misha finishes, "It's not really the career move I was looking for, but if Uncle Sam needs me, I won't be the one to say no."


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 27, 2004)

Kiro stares out the window calmly, taking a few moments now and then to scan the faces of his new friends, he still finds himself shocked by the resemblance.  As Order poses her question he slowly turns his head, eybrow raising slowly under his shades.

He begins to frown and his head drops slightly as he speaks, "Yes, I was tested on...  as I remember it I was snatched from the roof of my childhood home, had my mind blasted to bits by some psychic operative or something...  then woke up in a cell...  I have no idea how long it went on exactly, they would inject us with things...  force us to take pills or drink odd tasting solutions...  and then the worst of it all, the room...  every day... or at least I think it was every day, one of us would be taken from our cell and paraded off under armed guard to a room with nothing more then a table with straps and a desk covered in what can only be described as instruments of torture..  luckily the  bastards sedated us for the room...  some self-serving fallacy of compassion I suppose...  maybe they could sleep at night if we were unconcious while they did whatever they did...  I got strange bruises...  marks and lacerations...  sometimes just a dull pain with no physical signs of trauma...  and then when you tried to sleep you'd be assailed by the pain of the sickness...  the horrid sickness all the chemicals gave us all...  and on good nights you just had to deal with the sounds of weeping, your own or someone else's, sometimes you couldn't even tell...  it was hell...  and please...  never bring it up again..."  Kiro seams to be shaking, but he raises his head and manages a harsh smile, "I believe it was backed by the US goverment...  or at the very least someone knew about it...  there's no other way something so big could go unnoticed...  I just don't understand...  how could they let this happen to those poor innocents, their own citizens, their own brothers...  what sickness must be in one's heart!  I just...  I cannot fathom the...  the..."  Kiro's face freezes in the middle of his sentance.  He slumps forward against his seat belt as a single tear rolls down his cheek.

"Forgive me...  I didn't mean to explode like that...  Gomen...  gomen..."  He places a hand over his face and sets his jaw.  The tear rolls down his face and drops from his chin, pooling on the lapel of his leather jacket.  Kiro's face remains calm.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2004)

Rachel shakes her head rather blearily at the cop's question, the staining of her powers on top of the car crash had shaken her up, but with her abilities she wouldn't remain dazed or tired for long.  Another shake of her head and her regenerative powers have dealt with the fatigue from her straining senses.

"I'm fine," she tells the cop as she rises to her feet, "my body  regenerates itself pretty fast, I'm perfectly fine now."  she finishes.  The wolf girl looks over the car wreck with a sigh, she wished Shift had just told her the truth, he wouldn't be injured if he had.  She looks at Shift with the driver's side trapped up against the wall, and loks around before giving another sigh.

"Look, the guy got me in the car by impersonating agent Dunn, I'm pretty sure thats not legal, but I doubt with how injured he is he is going to give you any trouble or anything.  With how the car is Paramedics are going to have a really tough time, I am gonna shift it so that the paramedics can get to it easier.  Don't get alarmed or anything, I know I look pretty freaky when I do this." she tells him with a sad sigh.

Her face starts to lengthen, and she collapses to her knees, her hands on the pavement are lengthening and sharpening.  Slowly reddish fur makes its way out from her skin, starting from her hair and making its way across her body, although on her face and chest the fur is a soft downy white.  As her muscles grow and her body takes on a radically different shape her shirt and shorts are torn to shreds and flutter away.  Rachel stands in her completed hybrid form and looks around at the cops for looks of disgust and fear, she really hated having to wear this form, she knew it made her ugly, and she was always terribly self-conscious in it. 

Rachel's muscles don't even bunch as she gently rotates the car on its front tires, leaving the front against the wall, and the driverside door clear for paramedics.  She flops down on the sidewalk, and sits with her back to the wall, and shifts back to her human, albeit naked form.  "I guess that agent Dunn guy is gonna be here soon, he should know what to do, but uh, do you guys have any clothes or anything?" she asks the cops. pulling her knees to her chest.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 27, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Mimic*
> As you lay down, so does she.  A few moments later, you hear, “Miguel…you don’t have to sleep down there, I mean, the bed is big enough…”




Realising that he is going to get little to no sleep on the floor, Miguel stands up picking up the pillow and approaches the bed.

_"Gracias,"_ he says warmly. _"But don't think I don't know what your up to, first you sweet talk me into your bed, then you take advantage of me. The next thing I know your over at your friend's house bragging... my father warned me about girls like you."_ He says laughing as he gets into bed next to her.

_"Seriously, I am still not expecting anything. I know what it's like to be in so deep you can't see the top and just remember that I haven't promised you anything, I will make a couple of calls in the morning but after that it's out of my hands."_


----------



## Calinon (Apr 27, 2004)

> “Yeah, I’m sure your mom’s all nice all but you need to tell her I’m taken, for real,” Neutron says, sitting back down and shaking his head as you head up for your coffee. “And I’m not limpy no more. Went to see a specialist, she’s good as new,” he adds with a grin.



"And here, I thought you looked good in a wheely-chair," Tyrone says. "Though you _were_ getting a tad lazy there. 'I can't go in there to fight the escaping prisoners, Eagle. I'm in a wheel chair,'" Tyrone jokes. "I tell you what he was doin', yo," he adds, looking over Neutron's shoulder at the ladies. "Sitting in the jet, drinkin' margarita's while some of us were off getting shot, that's what he was doin'. Milkin' that rodeo injury for all it's worth I'm sure," he says with a grin.



> The girl behind the counter, Jody, according to her nametag, smiles at you as you order. She not very star struck, unlike most people that meet you, though surely that’s because she sees a lot of elites while working here. “Alright,” she says in voice that your table can hear, as she brings you your coffee, “someone who can give it to Neutron with both guns. Don’t let up, he deserves to be taken down a few notches.” She winks and smiles jokingly.
> 
> “Aw, geez, Jody, what gives? Aren’t you supposed to be friendly to patrons?” Neutron asks.
> 
> “I make an exception for you,” she answers, which causes Cumulus to giggle and the other woman to smile.



"Hey, a woman with style, with and obvious good nose for who needs to get hassled. I see why you come here," Tyrone says, taking his coffee.



> Neutron shakes his head. As you sit down, he says, “Ladies, this is Tyroc. Ty, this is Cumulus…”
> 
> “Pleased to finally meet you. I prefer Angela when I’m not working,” the red haired woman says, offering her hand with a friendly grin.



"Aight then. I'll call you Angela and you can call me ... anytime," he says in his best movie voice, taking her hand. "Samuel L. Jackson, eat your heart out," he says with a wink.



> “…and this is my girl, Nadia. We met last week when I got back from Mexico.”
> 
> “Hello,” she simply says with a smile.



"Ahhh, so this is the _specialist_ that had you ditching the plaster and chair so quickly," Tyrone says conspiritorially. "And you can do better than _my girl,_ man. Gotta put some effort in there. Now, Nadia. Lemme axe you sumphin'," Tyrone says leaning closer a bit.

"Is his ass really all that? 'Cause I swear my mama is obsessed or somethin'."



> “Foiled a bank robbery, hey? Way to go, man. Right back to work, good on you,” Neutron says.



"Naw, that's just doin' some good for people. I _wish_ I was back at work. Then I'd be pullin' some coin in, instead of livin' off investments. But for some reason, I haven't had the urge to run back VSC," he says thoughtfully, "and they aint been callin'. 

"I'm not too keen on doing sponsorship stuff, either; seems a bit mercenary to me. It's not why I go out there," he adds, nodding outside.

"Hey, I heard from Aaron a few days ago. Doesn't sound real keen on summer school, poor kid. Hope his parents come around; his dad especially. He's a real elite-hater that one. I still think he'd have been better off coming to New York and stayin' with me. And I really could use a sidekick," he adds with a wistful grin. "His dad's gonna flip out if he ever sees my sight when I add a section for the 'Daring and Powerful Elementor,'" Tyroc says, using his hands as if he's outlining a marquis. "Elementor," he says. "Came up with that one myself. Well, with some input from the kid. Whatcha think?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 28, 2004)

Swirling around him, the icy face of Jennifer Laroux frowned. _Maybe I just did something stupid. I hope I didn't let a criminal escape. I'll ask him what the man did; if it's the same answer as Strafe's, they're probably clean. Stupid mercenaries._

My name is none of your business. What is the profession and crime of the man you chase?  _Give me the wrong answer and I get angry._

Seeing in every direction at once, Jennifer knew that one of Random's buddies had little chance of sneaking up on her. She also noticed a storm drain in easy reach, in case a fast escape was needed. Still, being shattered, and the cascade of fast-moving sights that accompanied with, was not fun. _A few more minutes of this and I get a headache._


----------



## Agamon (Apr 28, 2004)

*Tyroc*
"As I recall, you were the only one that got shot, Ty," Neutron says teasingly.  "Everyone else apparently had their wits about them."

Jody smiles at the compliment.  “Oh, yeah, I’m the star attraction around here,” she says before turning to the next customer.

Cumulus flashes a grin at the line.  “I hear I missed out on some interesting times last week.  I was trying to not get a tan in the Bahamas, though.  Unfortunately, I don’t tan very well,” she says, pointing out her lily white skin.

“Close.  She wasn’t the doctor, she was the nurse,” Neutron says with a smile at Nadia.

Nadia is a bit embarrassed by your question.  “His…butt is, um…”

“Eh, I’ve seen better,” Cumulus says, getting a comical glare from Neutron.

“Elementor?  Well, it’s dramatic.  You need to say it forcefully, with a deep voice.  The guy that does the movie trailers could say it well,” Neutron says, nodding.

“Eagle’s in Washington today.  I tried to get her to tell me who made that new team, but she was all…Eagley…about it, you know what I’m talking about,” he adds.  “But I’m betting you’re in there, man.  That’s some decent coin, plus you get to do good, all at the same time.  There’s worse fates.”

*Misha*
“New assignment?  I hadn’t heard,” Tellman says.  “So, I’ll be getting a new partner.  Can’t say I won’t miss you, Misha, but I have to admit that that’s good news.  Someone who needs a partner will be a nice change.”  You can’t tell if he’s being facetious or not.  “So what do you figure it is?”

*Mimic*
“I’m just happy that you’re willing to try,” Alita says, smiling as you climb into the bed.  She gives you a peck on the cheek.  “Really, I don’t know anyone else who would do that for me.”  She turns away and lies down.  “Good night.”

The next thing you hear is strange tune.  You open your eyes and the sun is shining though the brown curtains.  Alita is still sleeping soundly, but she’s gone from her side of the bed to snuggled up against you.  You try to focus on the sound…and you realize it’s coming from the cell phone you were given.

*Blizzard*
“Fine.  Who he is isn’t any of your business, either, but if it’ll get you out of the way…” Random says, sounding annoyed, “His name is Finch.  He was working for a company called Terra-Form, a geological company.  He mainly did things like on-site protection and guarding of goods.  He must not have been paid well enough for his liking because he made off with hundreds of thousands in uncut diamonds, diamonds belonging to Terra-Form that he was supposed to be guarding.  While the goods are insured and there are criminal court proceedings to come, the company has hired us to locate and capture him for them.  There is a good chance he still has the diamonds, and getting them back would be much less of a headache for them.”  He stares at you non-chalantly, not seeming to be in any hurry to resume his chase.  “Anything else you would like to know?” he asks with more than a hint of sarcasm.

*Lupa*
The police take several steps back as you change, rather surprised at the new form of the unassuming girl that was before them.  They simply watch as you move the car around.  The cop that spoke to you looks away as you change back.  “Get her a blanket,” he tells the officer next to him, who’s less polite.

As you are covered in the blanket, the Jaws of Life are used on the car to pry the door open.  As soon as it is, Shift awakens from his stupor.  The EMTs that were to pull him out jump back with a start.  Shift looks at you and says, “Remember what I’ve told you!” before his form begins to morph.

“What’s he doing, stop him!” the officer says, pulling a gun.  “Don’t move!”  But by the time the gun is drawn, Shift has shrunk down to the form of a fly.  The EMTs watch as it quickly buzzes up into the air and out of sight.

Just then, the gray sedan pulls up and Dunn and another suit step out.  They approach you, looking at the totaled car.  “Miss Masters, are you alright?”

*Elementor*
All three adults are startled by your rant, but your father quickly turns angry.  Before he can say anything, though, Ms. Winters begins to speak to you.  Her smile is quite disarming, and that alone calms you down, but does little to make you less cautious.

“Aaron, I know what happened to you was awful.”  Her voice is quite soothing, very pleasant, causing you to tingle.  “But I want to help you.  Really, I do.  I’m the government liaison to the new team you’re going to be on with Tyroc and Sarah and the others.  I was sent here to ask your parents if they’d let you join.  And they will, but only if you agree.  What can I do so that you’ll trust me?”

*Shimmering Samurai*
“That’s horrible, Kiro,” Order says sympathetically.  “No one should have to endure such a thing.”

“Yeah, I’m sorry I jumped at you earlier,” Kensei apologizes.  “I don’t know how anyone could do such a thing to living being either, as I said, it sickens me.  On the other hand,” he says grimly, “I’ve seen some rather nasty things during my time with Justice Elite.  Human depravity can sink even lower than one can imagine.  But it’s good thing you managed to escape.  How did you, anyway, the newscast wasn’t very detailed when it came to that.”


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Misha*
> “New assignment?  I hadn’t heard,” Tellman says.  “So, I’ll be getting a new partner.  Can’t say I won’t miss you, Misha, but I have to admit that that’s good news.  Someone who needs a partner will be a nice change.”  You can’t tell if he’s being facetious or not.  “So what do you figure it is?”




Misha smirks, “Now come on Tellman don’t tell me your getting emotional with me are you?  I know you have been itching to get your chance in the spotlight, free of being overshadowed.  That isn’t to say you don’t deserve it, I think you do, you have a solid record of performance, and out of my long list of partners; you are one of the more reliable and capable.”

_Use of Connected feat follows…_

Misha pauses as he thinks of the video message he received on his cell phone from Jerry Brown, an old Army buddy and now working as a baseline liaison between ACE and American Freedom.  He runs the message over in his head once more, feeling out the finer points as he let the uncomfortable linger between the two.



> A stern faced bald black male face stares right into the screen.  He wears a black suit with a clean white shirt and a sharp black tie.  His dark eyes focus on the viewer as he speaks, “Morning Misha, it has been awhile I know, I have been busy, of course you have been busy too.  I am not going to waste time going over pleasantries.  Some interesting paperwork crossed my desk, it had a few names on it, I would not have thought anything of it, if I did not see the name of Tyroc; you know that self-styled elite vigilante in New York.  I looked closer and I noticed several names from the news, the BioGen Victims, I know you follow the news so I won’t bore you with those details.”
> 
> “But on the list is your name, and that definitely piqued my interest.  Looks like the boys upstairs want to put together another elite team, and it looks like you are considered for the roster,” the man smiles, “Misha I think you have a golden opportunity here to really do something that matters.  Of course knowing you, you are not going to see it that way, you’re too deep into the Spec Ops arena to really appreciate the chance to act as a public figure.  But, its coming down the pike, I wouldn’t be surprised if the paperwork for your reassignment wasn’t imminent.  By the way next time you are in DC we should get together for drinks, catch up on old times buddy, and you can meet my fiancé.  Well get back to me when you can,” the man finishes.




Misha mutters, “It’s a Charlie Foxtrot operation,” he says looking forward, “Uncle Sam is being inundated by the tired, poor, huddled masses of elites flooding our borders after the UN decree.  American Freedom is understaffed and overworked, it looks like a second team is being patch worked together for the purposes of added support.  It’s the chance of a lifetime for any young patriotic elite to serve and protect the freedom that our country espouses and holds dear.  Pretty faces with powers, this is about as politically driven as the formation of Legacy.  At least I hope I won’t be babysitting a bunch of children.”

“When I run into Jennifer, I am going to have a few choice words with her.  This has her hands all over it,” he finishes softly.  Misha gently typed a message back to Jerry Brown, ‘Thanks for the information.  I am suitably stunned.  Meet me at the Old Towne Pub for drinks in Pentagon City at 1900 tonight.  Bring your fiancé, I will bring a date.’

Misha smirks at the message knowing it would take Jerry by surprise.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 28, 2004)

> "As I recall, you were the only one that got shot, Ty," Neutron says teasingly. "Everyone else apparently had their wits about them."



"I wasn't shot.  I was given electrolosis against my will," Tyroc says with a smirk.



> Cumulus flashes a grin at the line. “I hear I missed out on some interesting times last week. I was trying to not get a tan in the Bahamas, though. Unfortunately, I don’t tan very well,” she says, pointing out her lily white skin.



"SPF 3000 for you, huh?  Better watch it.  Stay out too long with that complexion and your next gig will be as Red Lobster's spokeswoman." 



> “Close. She wasn’t the doctor, she was the nurse,” Neutron says with a smile at Nadia.
> 
> Nadia is a bit embarrassed by your question. “His…butt is, um…”
> 
> “Eh, I’ve seen better,” Cumulus says, getting a comical glare from Neutron.



"I thought so!" Tyroc laughs.



> “Elementor? Well, it’s dramatic. You need to say it forcefully, with a deep voice. The guy that does the movie trailers could say it well,” Neutron says, nodding.



"Yeah, well, the kid likes it.  I thought Element Kid or something a bit lighter, but well, it's his choice until the media changes it."



> “Eagle’s in Washington today. I tried to get her to tell me who made that new team, but she was all…Eagley…about it, you know what I’m talking about,” he adds. “But I’m betting you’re in there, man. That’s some decent coin, plus you get to do good, all at the same time. There’s worse fates.”



"So she's being grumpy, bossy and painfully serious still and being all tight lipped?  Jeeze," Tyroc says.  "She needs a vacation, before she has a nervous breakdown.

"I might be able to handle this government thing, I guess," he says, sounding a bit unsure of the prospect.  "Tried not to give it much thought, really.  Guess flyin' around has always been fun; like a hobby.  Just doin' what's right in my spare time.  Actually working for a living.  Still not so sure I'm ready to turn fun into work.  And I'm still a bit pissed about that whole government lab thing."

He drains his coffee.

"Well, guess I better hit the road.  You three get off easy today.  Only had to deal with me for fifteen minutes.  But I have some things I need to get done today, and gotta go grocery shoppin' yet.  Ah, the life of a hero," he says with a grin.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 28, 2004)

_I feel like an idiot. Both Strafe and Random told similar stories without any corroboration. I just harassed a bunch of people trying to apprehend a criminal. Still, those idiots shouldn't be tossing people through cars, or waving around assault rifles in the middle of America._

The swirling stops, as the ice crystals flow into the pile of clothes on the ground, slowly lifting them up in the air, forming a humanoid shape inside the clothes. The ice moves closer together, until nearly solid, then Jennifer is reconstituted as a person. She bends down to pick up her cell phone, hiding her embarassed face.

Sorry, I didn't think. I just saw a gun-waving merc attacking someone and... Jennifer looks down at the cell phone in her hand, and shrugs. _It would look a lot better if I actually did something, instead of just chasing after a merc._

So, do you need any help? she asks hopefully, trying to find a way to not make this a huge screw-up on her part.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 28, 2004)

Waking up Miguel opens his eyes and sees Alita snuggled in close, he smiles lightly as he trys to slip out of the bed without waking her.

_I hope I don't disappoint you chica._ He mutters to himself as he stands up and reaches for the cell phone flipping it open and turning it on.

Walking into the bathroom so his voice wouldn't wake the girl Miguel answers the phone...

_Miguel's shop of sin, buy the first sin and get the second half price. How may I direct your call?_


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2004)

Rachel ignores the stares and smirks from the cops and bystanders, she didn't particularly care if she was naked or not. She spent aboult half her day in animal form, naked as a newborn, and it just felt natural to her, so she wasn't going to let the grins and smirks upset her. She wraps the blanket around her like a toga, careful to cover herself and make sure it wouldn't slip if she moved around.

She watches curiously as Shift flies away, wondering what it would be like to be able to be anything and not just a wolf. When Dunn's car arrives, she is still looking at the wreck. "I'm fine, I'm tougher then I look, and I heal fast as well." she tells him before rising.

"Shift told me you guys wanted me to join a team like American Freedom, he was warning me against it. He wasn't lieing, so I guess that means you guys really do want me? I just have to ask, is this type of thing gonna happen a lot?" she asks curiously of the 2 agents, having already made her decision with Shift, now she just wants to get it done.


----------



## Deva (Apr 29, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> “You think he’s cheating?” he says, scratching the back of his neck.  “Well, Alice and I haven’t had that problem ourselves over the years…not to my knowledge, anyway,” he says with a chuckle.  “I wouldn’t go making accusations.  Whether you’re right or wrong, it’ll turn out bad either way.  But you need to be up front with him about it.  Ask him what’s wrong, and don’t let him shrug it off.  If you think there might be a problem, then that automatically makes it a problem.  Same thing with your brothers.  Don’t wait for them to call, give them a call, if only to ream them out for not calling you.  But, hey, what do I know,” he says with a smile as he takes another sip of his coffee.





Sarah smirks and shakes her head. "All right, I get your point. I'll talk to Tyler and I'll smoke my brother's out of whatever whole they're hiding in." She takes another drink of her tea and glances at her watch. "I think I've taken up enough of your time for one day. Beside, if I want to make it over to Columbia before Tyler's second class, I better get going."

She tosses a few bills onto the table and rises from her chair. "Thanks again, for the advice and for trying to get my job back for me. Say hello to Alice for me?"  

At the curb she waves a tellow taxi over and climbs in, directing the driver to the Science building at Columbia University.


----------



## Master_Pugs (Apr 30, 2004)

Kiro's head remains lowered but he turns it slightly to look back out the window as he speaks, "I don't remember it too well, it all happened very fast, Jaya brought down the fields that restrained us and once we got out of the range of the strange dampening field that knocked our elite powers out...  it was really kind of a cake-walk, minus the shooting and shouting and melee...  and the nasty laser wielding robots and helicopters..."  Kiro shudders slightly as he relives that night.  "It was my first life or death situation...  I acted rather poorly, almost completely useless...  but I feel more confident even now...  for a few weeks their I almost got used to being shot at...  and I found out I'm immune to lasers..."  His brow furrows as he turns fully towards his companions, nodding slightly, "I think it was lasers..."


----------



## Agamon (May 1, 2004)

*Tyroc*
“Yeah, we better get moving, too,” Cumulus says.

“I suppose,” Neutron replies.  “We’ll see ya, Ty.  Maybe soon, I hear the new team’s shacking up with us until they’re own headquarters gets built.”

All three say goodbye as you leave the store.  Even Jody smiles and waves as you leave.  The morning air has given way to summer heat.  The sky is cloudless, could be a warm one today.

*Sarah*
(before you leave, Spot (18))

Ben smiles.  “It’s great to see you again, Sarah.  I hope everything works out for you.  If you need someone to talk to, you know I’m here for you,” he says as you get up.

As you turn to head out, you notice a man in the corner that’s you think has been staring at you for some time.  As you make eye contact, he quickly looks away.

*Misha*
Tellman laughs.  “You, on an American Freedom team?  That’s great.  I’ll have some words for Eagle next time I see her, too,” he says with a grin.  “Seriously, buddy, if that’s a fact, good luck to you.  Should prove to be interesting if nothing else.”  He glances up at the departures board.  “Looks like our flight’s boarding.”

*Mimic*
Alita doesn’t wake up from the phone or your departure.  After answering the phone, you hear an exasperated sigh on the other end.  “Hello, Miguel.”  It’s Screaming Eagle, as you expected.  “I’m sorry, Miguel, but I have bad news.  The committee didn’t see things my way.  That doesn’t affect the others very much, but you have some problems of your own.  I’ve been reprimanded for allowing you stay in the country without escort.  It’d be in your best interest to turn yourself in at the nearest police station, where it can be made sure that you’ll be sent back to Mexico.”

*Blizzard*
“Neat trick.  Reminds me of Sandy,” Random says.  “Help?” he responds to your offer.  He pauses a moment, apparently thinking about something.  A moment later, he grimaces.  “Erm, let’s see if I can translate that…Strafe says, ‘Keep that…freaking, uh, woman, away from me or I’ll…do some unpleasant things.’  I don’t think the bossman likes that idea.  You going to have a problem getting to your appointment?” he asks, sounding concerned.

*Lupa*
“I’m sorry you had to endure that, Miss Masters.  I have no idea how he knew about me or my plan to visit you,” Dunn says with a look of concern to his partner.  “But yes, I had planned on offering you a position in a new government sponsored elite team.  Does that interest you?  And I don’t think American Freedom has many surprise kidnappings happen to them.  Most of their missions are planned.”  He seems to have a little sense of humor as Shift when he was impersonating him.

*Shimmering Samurai*
“So it was a cake-walk with lasers and helicopters.  Glad to see this revelation hasn’t dulled your sense of humor,” Kensei says with a smirk.  “What I want to know is why did someone choose me to clone?  And how did they manage it?  You have abilities similar to mine.  If that’s the case, whoever it is could create an army of elites.  I get angry just thinking about it,” he says frowning once more.

“Calm down, Tanaka.  I’m sure more info will come out with the BioGen hearings.  You’ll be able to get to the bottom of this,” Order says.

“So, you remember growing up in my house?  Do you have all of my memories?  What else to you remember?” Kensei asks, arching his eyebrow at Kiro.


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2004)

Rachel nods at the question about her willingness to take part in the new team.  "Well, I went with him when he told me what you wanted, so I'm definitely interested in it, I guess this time I need to be more cautious, but I really do want to still do this," she tells the agent.

"Now that I am concentrating on it, I am gonna be able to smell if you lie, so lets just go over some stuff, and then I'll go with you to wherever you want me to go, ok?" she asks of Dunn.

"Are you guys really government agents?  What exactly do you guys want me to be doing on the team? Do I get anything for going and being a super-hero, cause I like had to quit my job, I didn't really like my job at all, but, well you know, at least I got to eat and stuff." she told them, concentrating on discrening truth when they reply.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Misha*
> Tellman laughs.  “You, on an American Freedom team?  That’s great.  I’ll have some words for Eagle next time I see her, too,” he says with a grin.  “Seriously, buddy, if that’s a fact, good luck to you.  Should prove to be interesting if nothing else.”  He glances up at the departures board.  “Looks like our flight’s boarding.”




Misha nods standing and walking towards the boarding gate, "Sure," he says not all that convinced, "it could be worse."  He stays silent, from that point on unless directly questioned.


----------



## Calinon (May 1, 2004)

Lifting into the air again, Tyroc cruises down the downtown corridor before turning back towards home.

_Wonder what mama's gonna think of this,_ he wonders to himself.  _Hell, I wonder what I think of this.  At least Cumulous is decent eye candy.  I've seen snow with less white in it though._

He returns the wave of a fan in a building on the way by.  _Good thing I have the convertible.  It's gonna be warm today.  Oh well.  Mama says she wants to go grocery shoppin', we go grocery shoppin'._

Seeing nothing he's needed for, he plans out a route in his head and flies for home.


----------



## Mimic (May 1, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Mimic*
> Alita doesn’t wake up from the phone or your departure.  After answering the phone, you hear an exasperated sigh on the other end.  “Hello, Miguel.”  It’s Screaming Eagle, as you expected.  “I’m sorry, Miguel, but I have bad news.  The committee didn’t see things my way.




_Can't say that I am all that surprised. I'm not exactly the poster child for team spirit or anything._ He tells her in a resigned voice, with a tint of regret.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> That doesn’t affect the others very much, but you have some problems of your own.  I’ve been reprimanded for allowing you stay in the country without escort.  It’d be in your best interest to turn yourself in at the nearest police station, where it can be made sure that you’ll be sent back to Mexico.”




Barely surpressing a laugh, Miguel coughs a few times in order to compose himself. _Yea, sure thing chica. I just got up though so it may take a couple of hours, got to say goodbye to my friends and stuff. I'll talk to you later Eagle._

Miguel hangs up before she can say anything else.

_"Well damn, I was hoping it wouldn't have to come to this but it looks like I have no choice."_ He thinks to himself and he sits on the counter.  Miguel flips the phone back open and dails a number.

_Yes can you tell me the number of Tyrone Carter please... yes, please connect me._

_Hello, may I speak to Tyrone please... He's not? Damn it... Sorry maam, I really needed to talk to him... Miguel... Yes, the Spanish boy... Yes I was with Neutron... I wouldn't know maam... I don't make it a habit to look at men's butts maam... I have a friend that needs some help, Tyrone is the only person I would trust to help her... Yes maam, he is very helpful... No maam I don't think I will be around for very long... It's a long story maam, i don't think I have the time to fully explain... No maam I'm not being disrespectful...Thank you maam, he can contact me at this number <insert cell phone number>_

Miguel turns the phone off and puts it in his pocket and walks out of the bathroom and up to the bed where the girl is sleeping. He leans in and lightly shakes her shoulder.

_Alita, wake up. We have to go._


----------



## Deva (May 1, 2004)

The hairs rising on the back of her neck, Sarah watches the man in the corner for a second longer before leaving the cafe. She walks slowly down the sidewalk, keeping alert for anyone else watching her or if the guy follows her out of the cafe. 

_He's prob just some random guy that recognized me from the news last week,_ she tries to convince herself. _I gotta quick being so suspicious. Not everyone's out to get me._

She'll walk a little further down the street until she comes to a store. She'll go inside, perusing the wares -and making certain any sales person knows she's just looking - but watched the street through the door and the display window. If she doesn't see cafe guy or someone else suspicious, she'll go back outside where shell get in the cab and head to Columbia.


----------



## Master_Pugs (May 1, 2004)

Kiro's face splits with a silly grin and he turns to face Tanaka, "I'm not sure if you remember it as vividly as I do...  or it may have been one cooked up for me but...  do you remember Karumei?  ...Grade 11...  ...her parent's backyard?"


----------



## Agamon (May 2, 2004)

*Tyroc*
Flying up towards your home, you notice a nice red foreign car across the street, it’s hood up and a stunning blonde woman staring inside in disappointment.

*Sarah*
You step into a small bookstore.  Waiting in there for 10 minutes looking over a number of used books, you are fairly sure no one is following you.  Stepping back outside, you spot no one suspicious.  Hailing a cab, you head to Columbia.

A half hour later, you reach the university, the driver letting you out at the biology wing of the science building.  You walk inside, making your way to the Professor Jensen’s office, where Tyler should be if his class is over.  Popping your head in, a receptionist tells you no one is in there, but that Tyler might be in his lab if he’s finished with his class.  She gives you directions and you head to the lab.  The room is filled with tables, computers, plants of all sizes and lab equipment.  There’s only one person in here.  You recognize her as Nikki, another grad student working on her M.Sc in Botany.  She’s of Asian decent, with long black hair.  She’s wearing a lab coat and carrying a beaker with a little pale yellow liquid in it and studying a small bed of seedlings.

She looks up as you enter.  She doesn’t recognize you at first, but after a moment of thought, she smiles.  “Hi.  You looking for Tyler?  He’s helping Professor Jensen with an undergrad lab.  He should be done soon, though.”

*Misha*
Tellman tries to start up a conversation once you’ve boarded the aerodyne, but he quickly realizes you’re not in the mood and puts on some headphones, reclining his seat to get some rest.

The flight to Washington is uneventful.  You disembark and you and Tellman take your government issue sedan back to headquarters.

“I’ll work on the paperwork, if you want to go see Herington about your reassignment,” Tellman tells you as you get out of the car.

*Mimic*
Alita stretches in bed and looks up at you.  “Hmmm, go?”  She notices the look on your face and sits up.  “What’s wrong?”

*Lupa*
Dunn nods.  “Alright.  First you should know that I’m not in any way connected to the team.  I’ve simply been assigned to escort you back to New York, where someone that knows much more about it than me will answer all of your questions.  I’ll do my best, however, to answer you.

“Yes, I and my partner are agents of the FBI.  I don’t know exactly what will be required of you on the team, or what missions the team will be sent on, but if you are familiar with American Freedom and what they do, it will be similar.  As for compensation, I am unsure of that, as well, but I’m sure you’ll be living well, above what you will require for food, shelter and other necessities.  The job will be dangerous, I’m certain you’ll be paid well for it.”

*Shimmering Samurai*
“Karumei?  I didn’t know anyone by that name in high school.  It makes sense that you don’t have any real memories of mine, they wouldn’t be included in the DNA used to create you.  Anything your creators did know about me, like where I grew up, could be though.” Kensei says, nodding.  “What are your…my parent’s names?  What was the name of the high school you went to?”


----------



## Tokiwong (May 2, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Misha*
> Tellman tries to start up a conversation once you’ve boarded the aerodyne, but he quickly realizes you’re not in the mood and puts on some headphones, reclining his seat to get some rest.
> 
> The flight to Washington is uneventful.  You disembark and you and Tellman take your government issue sedan back to headquarters.
> ...




Misha nods to Tellman and continues walking into the building.  He nonchalantly flashes his badge, and then clears his weapon, with an old practiced motion.  Once through the security he works his way towards Herrington’s office.  He gave curt nods to the agents and coworkers that knew of him, but tried to avoid extensive conversation.  He was cataloguing faces, making sure he recognized them, and checking exits, picking up any details around he could.  It was an old if useful habit, and something he did without conscious effort.

Once outside Herrington’s office he knocked politely, waiting to b acknowledged before entering.  Misha was impeccably dressed as usual in his long trench coat, plain-clothes armor-vest, black pants, and sturdy yet stylish shoes.  Misha rather enjoyed looking nice despite his usual demeanor, he was rarely ruffled or haggard and always looked prepared and professional, a holdover from his military days.  Although his long hair was well outside of the military regulations and even his superiors felt it was a little too casual, but he just ignored them.  It was his one sign of silent rebellion…

He waited patiently to enter.


----------



## Calinon (May 2, 2004)

_Oh, life is good,_ Tyroc says to himself, lowering towards the ground.  He lands just on the sidewalk side of the vehicle a dozen feet in front of it.  "Car troubles, miss?" he says as he walks up, enjoying the view.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 2, 2004)

Jennifer smiles, appreciating Random's translation. She glances down at her watch, then says, Well, as charming as his invitation sounds, I'll have to decline. Still, could I have Evolution's phone number, seeing as how you guys wrecked my car and all? I'm going to need that insurance information.

_So this guy can communicate telepathically. I wonder if he was playing me before...no, he seems honest enough. For a merc, that is._

I'm Jennifer, by the way. She extend a hand and offers him a business card, then noticing a smudge on her sleeve. _It must have gotten a bit dirty on the ground._

I was running a little late anyway. Still, some kind of ride would be nice, and any help would be appreciated. Can you teleport or anything?


----------



## Mimic (May 2, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Mimic*
> Alita stretches in bed and looks up at you.  “Hmmm, go?”  She notices the look on your face and sits up.  “What’s wrong?”




_Nothing that affects you directly but it is going to make keeping my promise a little harder._ He tells her, giving her a smile.

_Do you remember hearing about some people that escaped from a facility that was doing illegal experiments on them... _ <Miguel will give her a quick run down on the escape, meeting American Freedom and how he came to New York.>

_So I just got a phone call not only telling me I will not be on the team but I am to be deported asap, so it looks like I am going to have to lay low for a while, I might even have to leave the city._

_But,_ he adds his mood getting lighter, _I know someone else that might help you, he wasn't home so I left a message. But I feel too exposed here, they have more then likely been keeping an eye on me and a moving target is harder to hit than one standing still. I figure we can head to his house, hook you up with him and then I can go into hiding._

_This could get messy and I don't want to get you into any trouble so if you want to bail, I would understand._

Miguel then heads towards the door, he will pause and wait to see if she is coming with him.


----------



## Shalimar (May 2, 2004)

Rachel smiles at Dunn, sweeping the Toga around behind her so she doesn't trip on it.  "Well, lets get going then, it sounds like this is going to really get exciting, I can't wait to actually get started." she tells the agents excitedly, it would mean she didn't have to hide her powers anymore and she would be with other people with powers too, so for the first time, she would really fit in.  Then a thought occured to her, a stereotype to be sure, but from Dunn and his partner, it probably was true.

"I don't have to get rid of my sense of humor or anything do I?  Everyone says people who work for the government don't have any." she asks, her eyes twinkling at them.  "So like you guys are gonna take me right from here to an Aerodyne to New York?  I haven't ever flown before, I don't think I'm scared of heights or anything, I guess we'll just have to see wont we?  Just another adventure." she says before getting into their car, her eagerness for adventure and the unknown really shining through.  "So are you guys coming or what?"


----------



## Master_Pugs (May 2, 2004)

Kiro's face grows sober once more as he chastises himself for being immature.  He takes a deep breath and responds to Kanaka, "My father was Himode...  My mother was Oremu...  I also had a brother, Tokama...  I remember going to East Shubaya School for Young Boys...  Any of this ringing a bell?"


----------



## Agamon (May 3, 2004)

*Tyroc*
The woman’s eyes light up when she sees you.  “Tyroc?  Wow!  Yeah, my car died, it won’t start for some reason.  But I’m sure you have more important things to do than play auto mechanic,” she says, obviously hopeful she’s wrong.

Something’s up though, you figure.  She seemed a bit too exuberant when she spotted you, not very sincere…

OOC: Sense Motive (15)

*Misha*
You hear a “come in,” so you do.  Director Herrington sits at his desk inside.  He stands to greet you.  “Werner.  Nice job out there.  I expected no less from you though.”  He seats himself once more, waving at the chair in front sitting in front of the desk.  “You’ve had very impressive track record here at ACE.  The people upstairs, though, think that you can be put to better use elsewhere.  Have you heard about the new elite team being put together?”

*Blizzard*
“I’m Terry,” Random responds with smile, shaking your hand and taking the card.  “Oh, right.  You’re that mountain climber.  Thought I recognized you.  And, no, I don’t teleport or anything spectacular like that,” he says, gesturing outside the alleyway, “but you never know.  If you’re lucky, there might be a cab waiting for you out here…”  Walking down the alley, you spot a cab sitting not 40 feet from where you are.

“I’d offer you fare, but,” he gestures at his uniform, “no pockets.  And our number is 626-555-1EVO.  We’ll make sure you’re taken care of.  Sorry we had to meet under such crappy circumstances, I’ll be sure to look you up next time I’m town.”  He grins again and vanishes.

*Mimic*
Alita’s eyes reveal genuine compassion for your problem.  “No way.  I’m sorry, Miguel, really.  You’re really going to run and try to hide?”  She shakes her head.  “Hey, you’re trying to help me, I’m not going to abandon you.  Just give me a few seconds to wash up.  I’ll be quick, promise,” she says as she jets for the bathroom.

*Lupa*
Dunn’s partner smiles.  “She must be too young to remember the X-Files,” he says, grinning at Dunn, who just shakes his head in response.

They follow you to the car.  “Before we leave San Francisco, I think we’d better get you some proper clothes,” Dunn says to you.  They drive you to a nearby mall.  Pulling up to the entrance, Dunn turns to you and hands you two one-hundred dollar bills.  “You can use this to go get whatever you need, if you promise not to shred them before we get to New York.  We’ll wait here for you.”

*Shimmering Samurai*
“No, none of those names are right,” Kensei says, shaking his head.  “My father’s name was Akaru.  He died during the quake.  My mother is Mamiko and my brother is Ryushi.  I went to school at Kokusai.  These are things they could have known easily.  I don’t understand why they’re different.  Perhaps they were trying to create a different person using my DNA?  And I wonder why they simply handed you over to BioGen?”


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Misha*
> You hear a “come in,” so you do.  Director Herrington sits at his desk inside.  He stands to greet you.  “Werner.  Nice job out there.  I expected no less from you though.”  He seats himself once more, waving at the chair in front sitting in front of the desk.  “You’ve had very impressive track record here at ACE.  The people upstairs, though, think that you can be put to better use elsewhere.  Have you heard about the new elite team being put together?”




Misha takes a seat, “I have sir.  BioGen seems to have put many of the prospective members on the map.  Tyroc, I think will draw plenty of positive minority attention for the new team.  I am glad that ACE is pleased with my performance and I have a chance for this opportunity.”

“But let’s skip the pleasantries, we didn’t come here to stroke egos.  At least not myself, I just need to know when my change of assignment is effective, what will be expected of me, and to whom I will be reporting.  Oh and a list of the other elites I will be working with, and the abilities, training, and specialties they bring to the table.”

Misha relaxes visibly, thinking for a moment, “I think that is all for the moment.”


----------



## Mimic (May 3, 2004)

_"I wouldn't really call it hiding, more like a blending in with the crowd. It's pretty hard to find someone who can become almost anyone he sees."_ He says with a nervous chuckle.

_"Besides with Mexico City gone there is nothing for me to go back too. They would just dump me in some other city, if I run at least I would have the choice of what city I want to go to."_ Miguel tells her through the bathroom door, it's clear from the sound of his voice that he isn't too happy about the sudden change his life is taking.

Miguel is waiting by the bathroom door when Alita come out. _"And we are here to help you. Don't worry about me, I'll survive, I always do. There is one last thing I need to do before we go."_

Miguel will lean in and give her a kiss.

_"For luck,"_ he tells her. _"Ready to go?"_


----------



## Shalimar (May 3, 2004)

Rachel's brow shoots up, "What are the X-files?" she asks curiously as the car is pulling into the mall. "Well, uh, okay, thanks.  I'll try and be quick." she tells the agents, feeling a touch awed by the fact that he is giving her so much money to buy an outfit, she'd never been able to afford any expensive clothes before so this was gonna be a real treat.

Rachel enters the mall wearing only the blanket wrapped around her and with the 200 dollars firmly in hand, and she heads into the first clothing store she sees, a trendy looking somewhat upscale store.  It takes her a half an hour to fiure out what it is she wants, but she ends up with some rather utiltarian clothing.  A pair of jeans, a long sleeve t-shirt, hiking boots, and the various undergarments to go with.  She was especially conscious of the stares when she brought it all up to the counter to pay for it.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 3, 2004)

Jennifer shakes her head, smiling, as Random leaves. _You'd almost think he was flirting with me. I wonder if he made that cab appear here...some kind of probability control, perhaps?_

Turning, Jennifer walks towards the taxi cab, asking to be taken to the the place of her meeting in downtown Denver.


----------



## Calinon (May 3, 2004)

"I'm never too busy to help out, yo," Tyroc says with a ready smile.  "I'm a full service super-hero.  Criminals on the rampage, kittens in trees and damsels in distress; it's all good.  But I aint no mechanic.  I don't even work on my own ride," he adds with a chuckle.  "What's your name, miss?"

_Assuming she gives it._

"Well, why don't you let me try to turn it over?" he asks, holding his hand out for the keys after poking his head under the hood briefly to make sure nothing is obviously out of place or disconnected.  If there is, he'll pretend not to notice.  

"Nice ride," he says, dragging a finger along the car before getting to the door.  "Bet it really flies, huh?  Hey, if it doesn't turn over, we'll make sure you get a cab and you can call for a tow later.  If wherever you're goin' is close, I can give you a quick lift maybe.  Not exactly the finest moment of heroism, I'll admit, but this isn't exactly a desperate situation," he says cheerfully.  "Who knows.  Maybe we'll get lucky, and it'll start."

_I'm pretty useless mechanically myself, but can tell the obvious.  Oh look, my battery cable came off!  Beyond that, as long as she isn't out to shoot him, Tyroc is more than willing to spend a few minutes with a hot woman and a fast car._


----------



## Master_Pugs (May 3, 2004)

Kiro shifts his weight a bit and gives Kanaka a side-long glance as he speaks, "If I had to guess...  I'd say it was perhaps because I was flawed...  although you may not have noticed I have morales...  they may not have wanted those all too much.  Also it may have something to do with my powers, they are similar to your own but not identical..."  as he mentions his powers his left eye will flare a bit as he holds out his hand, which soon becomes encircled in light.


----------



## Agamon (May 4, 2004)

*Tyroc*
_OOC: Spot (23), Bluff (26)_

Looking under the hood, you spot the battery cable unhooked from the alternator.  You see it immediately and she’s seems unaware that you have, as you pan over the entire engine with a confused look on your face.  “My name’s Alicia.  I’m not in a hurry to get anywhere, I’ll just ride with the tow truck to the repair shop, if it comes to that.  But thanks for stopping to take a look,” she grins, handing you the keys.

As you climb into the car to try and start it, knowing full well it won’t, she seems to think a moment and then asks you, “Funny I should run into you.  I heard this weird rumor today that you and those other BioGen elites were going to form some sort of team.  That true?”

*Misha*
“Straight to the point, I should have known,” Herrington says, smiling.  “The change is effective immediately.  You are to report to Freedom Plaza in New York by 0900 tomorrow.

“You are aware, then, that though you are quite capable of the duty, you haven’t been chosen to lead the team.  The elites that were captured by BioGen have most likely formed a bond of sorts.  Even if they aren’t all the best of friends, you’ll still be seen as an outsider to them.  And seeing as they make up the majority of this squad, the powers that be have decided that one of their own would be best suited to lead.  But I’m sure your experience in the field will make you a valuable advisor to Tyroc in his leadership role.”

He clears his throat and continues.  “Other than that, you’ll be expected to do what is asked of you.  You’ll now be reporting to a Ms. Angela Winters.  She’ll be the group’s government liaison.  

“This assignment will continue until further notice.  Just don’t expect that notice to come for quite some time, if ever.  Jennifer Borlund made the transfer from ACE to American Freedom very capably, and the same is now expected of you.  You will, however, remain an ACE operative in the interim.  You may be given new assignments for the agency from this office, likely temporary in nature, to which you must respond, as you would have in the past.  This means you are to continue keeping your status as an agent and any assignments given to you by ACE strictly confidential.  As far as the American public is concerned, you’re nothing more than another joe pulled off the street.”  He grins, “or whatever you wish to use for your cover.

“I’ll have that list of members and their vitals made up for immediately.  Good luck, Werner,” he says, standing and offering his hand.

*Mimic*
Alita seems a bit surprised by the kiss, but is smiling afterwards.  “Yeah, I’m ready.  Who’s this friend of yours?”

*Lupa*
The woman behind the counter gives you a funny look.  Hard to blame her; a teenage girl wearing only a blanket, buying clothes with hundred dollar bills.  She takes the money nonetheless.  “Did…you want to wear this out?” she asks, pointing to a change room.

*Shimmering Samurai*
“I know what you’re trying to say, Kiro.  Maybe they didn’t like how you turned out,” Order says to you, “but don’t say things like that.  You’re not ‘flawed’, you are who you are, a person like the rest of us, regardless of where you came from.”

“I don’t think he meant it like that, Svetlana,” Kensei says.  “But she’s right, though.  This is some pretty hefty news, don’t let it get you down.  If you ever need someone to talk to, you have a big brother.” He adds with a grin your way.


----------



## Mimic (May 4, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Mimic*
> Alita seems a bit surprised by the kiss, but is smiling afterwards.  “Yeah, I’m ready.  Who’s this friend of yours?”





_He is one of the people I met in the whole Biogen incident. His name is Tyrone Carter, He's really into helping people and he seems trustworthy._ Miguel tells her as he heads towards the door.

_We better start, it's going to be a long walk._


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2004)

> *Lupa
> *The woman behind the counter gives you a funny look. Hard to blame her; a teenage girl wearing only a blanket, buying clothes with hundred dollar bills. She takes the money nonetheless. “Did…you want to wear this out?” she asks, pointing to a change room.



Rachel gives the woman a sheepish grin, "Uh, yea, I think I will, thanks.  I was in a car crash, and my clothes weren't as tough as I am." she tells the cashier conspiratorily.  She quickly puts on all of the new clothes, removing the tags as she goes, leaving her with literally the clothes on her back and nothing else as she leaves the store, although she does cut a quite spory figure, looking for all the world like she is just another college girl, one who wouldn't be out of place at any campus in the country.

Rachel waves a goodbye to the cashier and makes her way back to the car, doing a quick turn to show off her new clothes before she gets in.  "So what do you think? Does it look good?  Its the first totally new outfit I have ever had." she tells them, handing back the change to agent Dunn.


----------



## Elementor (May 4, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> What can I do so that you’ll trust me?




"Ok, tell me how I got captured in the first place!  And fly Ty up here to give you the 'She's OK' and I'll come along no problem."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 4, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Misha*
> “Straight to the point, I should have known,” Herrington says, smiling.  “The change is effective immediately.  You are to report to Freedom Plaza in New York by 0900 tomorrow.
> 
> “You are aware, then, that though you are quite capable of the duty, you haven’t been chosen to lead the team.  The elites that were captured by BioGen have most likely formed a bond of sorts.  Even if they aren’t all the best of friends, you’ll still be seen as an outsider to them.  And seeing as they make up the majority of this squad, the powers that be have decided that one of their own would be best suited to lead.  But I’m sure your experience in the field will make you a valuable advisor to Tyroc in his leadership role.”




"Understood," Misha replies.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> He clears his throat and continues.  “Other than that, you’ll be expected to do what is asked of you.  You’ll now be reporting to a Ms. Angela Winters.  She’ll be the group’s government liaison.




Misha nods mentally filing the name away. 

_Is the name familiar to Misha in any way?_ 



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> “This assignment will continue until further notice.  Just don’t expect that notice to come for quite some time, if ever.  Jennifer Borlund made the transfer from ACE to American Freedom very capably, and the same is now expected of you.  You will, however, remain an ACE operative in the interim.  You may be given new assignments for the agency from this office, likely temporary in nature, to which you must respond, as you would have in the past.  This means you are to continue keeping your status as an agent and any assignments given to you by ACE strictly confidential.  As far as the American public is concerned, you’re nothing more than another joe pulled off the street.”  He grins, “or whatever you wish to use for your cover.




"Understood, sir," Misha replies already starting to build a cover for himself as an ex-detective working in DC in his head.  He would put his connections to work and try to put together a rudimentary background in the law enforcement community in Washington DC, with a good conduct discharge, no criminal record, decent professional record, nothing extravagant, pretty much middle of the road individual.

_Use of Connections feat if I can’t use it, then well he will just do the legwork himself, and keep the background simple and as closely grounded to the truth as is possible without breaking ACE protocol._



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> “I’ll have that list of members and their vitals made up for you immediately.  Good luck, Werner,” he says, standing and offering his hand.




Misha shakes his hand firmly, “Thank you sir.”  Misha turns on his heels and heads outside into the hallway and then works his way to his office, not that there is much there to speak of in personal effects, he does gather up what personal items he had on the desk, and places them in a box as he begins packing up.  His mood more methodical then sentimental as he neatly places each object into the box.

His door sits slightly ajar as he cleans the office out, not a difficult task for the field agent, and checks his ACE computer account for messages and replying as needed.  Trying to clear out his affairs, when it dawns on him that he told Jerry he would have a date for tonight’s little get together.

Misha decides to kill two birds with one stone, by hitting a number in his cell phone marked ‘JenB-SE*’ he waits silently as he continues to tab through his message box.  He sighs looking at the flat monitor; he really should check his account more often deleting messages was time consuming work…

_Jennifer Borlund, Screaming Eagle just assuming since she commented she knew him well they may have exchanged contact information.  If I am wrong then he will call another number in his extensive Black Book…_


----------



## Deva (May 4, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> She looks up as you enter.  She doesn’t recognize you at first, but after a moment of thought, she smiles.  “Hi.  You looking for Tyler?  He’s helping Professor Jensen with an undergrad lab.  He should be done soon, though.”




"It's Nikki, right?" Sarah stays just inside the door, not wanting to disturb anything. "Would it be alright if I waited here for him?"


----------



## Calinon (May 4, 2004)

Tyroc climbs out of the car and gives his head a shake. "Rumors are annoying, aren't they?  Kind of like people that stage car troubles by pulling battery cables off.  They're just the sort of things that need to be ignored," he adds slightly sarcastically.

"Listen, sweetness.  You could have got me to stop in lots of ways.  You could have stood out, waving from the street or a rooftop, in a bikini.  I mean, I can guaran-damn-tee I would have stopped, 'cause you are all sorts of fine.  You could have emailed me and invited me to dinner and drinks.  I mean, the address is right on my website.  That's www.tyrocspad.com in case you wanted to write that down, baby, for future use," he says with a bit of a grin, before becoming serious.

"Or you could have just flagged me down.  Like my fans do.  Like the police do.  Like reporters do.  And not jerked my chain," he says unhappily, handing her the keys to her car.  "I'm just not hard enough to get an interview with that you have to resort to this," he adds.

"But I got things to do," he says, reaching under the hood and connecting the battery cable with a snap and closing the hood.  "You're good to go," he says, pulling his gloves back on, "And so am I."


----------



## Master_Pugs (May 4, 2004)

Kiro smiles slightly and stares out the window, "Thank you Kanaka...  Order...  that means quite a bit to me..."  A sudden pain rolls through Kiro's midsection, he stifles a groan, a barely perceptable wince on his face.  The pain passes and he continues to watch the houses go by.  "I know I'm not flawed, I'm beginning to believe I may have a few mental instabilities but low self esteem or confidence is not a problem...  but thank you for trying to understand me...  that means more to anyone than anything else you can do..."


----------



## Agamon (May 5, 2004)

*Tyroc*
Alicia looks like she just got caught with her hand stuck in the cookie jar.  “Wait, I’m sorry.  I just didn’t think you’d respond well to a reporter sitting outside your front door waiting to ask you questions…”  She takes back her keys, looking resigned and unimpressed.  “Fine, whatever.  I have a reliable source, I’ll just run with what I’ve got.”  She gets in her car and without another word she drives away.

*Sarah*
Nikki nods.  “That’s right.  And, yeah, have a seat,” she says pointing to a chair at a desk in the room.  She sets the beaker down.  “I heard about what happened to you.  I’m sorry, that must have been horrible.  When you went missing, Tyler was really upset, the prof gave him a few days to deal.  I’m sure he’s happy to have you back though.”

*Misha*
The phone rings a few times before it’s finally answered.  Jennifer’s face appears, and she doesn’t look too happy.  But her expression softens somewhat when she sees you.

“Misha?  I wasn’t expecting a call from you.  How are you?  I assume you’ve received the news?”

OOC:  Winters probably doesn’t ring a bell with Misha.  She’s a relatively young up-and-comer in DC.  And using Connected to set up the background is fine.

*Blizzard*
The cab takes you to your appointment.  You’re a good forty minutes late, but at least you have a good excuse.  You now sit waiting in a room as a receptionist types away at her computer.  Before too long, she is buzzed and she allows you into the office.  The man that you spoke to on the phone not so long ago awaits you there.

“Hello, Miss Laroux, my name is Blake Walsh.  Everything turned out alright, I see?  We are running behind, we should get started,” he says, gesturing to the chair in front of the desk.

*Mimic*
“Okay,” Alita responds.  You leave the hotel and begin your long walk.  Looks to be a warm one today.

“So, you were one of those people from the BioGen thing?  Wow, what was that like?  I saw that clip of you guys fighting American Freedom.  You must be pretty good to take them on.  Do you do anything besides make yourself look like other people?”  Alita asks as you walk.

*Lupa*
Dunn’s partner (who needs a name, we’ll call him Daniels) nods appreciatively as you show off your clothing selection.  Dunn gives him a look.  “She’s just a kid, Daniels, get your eyes back in your head.”

You climb back into the car, and off you go once more.  Daniels looks back at you. “So, what exactly did this…Shift, right?…Shift guy tell you?”

*Elementor*
“Aaron, I have no idea how you were captured.  If I did, then I would very much expect you to be afraid of me.  But you have no reason to, I only want to help you,” Ms. Winters tells you in a soothing voice.  “Now you know I can’t just fly Tyrone up here.  In fact, he might not even know he’s on the team yet, and I know he hasn’t met me yet, either.”  She pulls out her phone.  “What if I call Screaming Eagle, and let you talk to her, would that help?”

*Shimmering Samurai*
Kensei notices your wincing.  “Are you okay?  What’s wrong?”


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Misha*
> The phone rings a few times before it’s finally answered.  Jennifer’s face appears, and she doesn’t look too happy.  But her expression softens somewhat when she sees you.
> 
> “Misha?  I wasn’t expecting a call from you.  How are you?  I assume you’ve received the news?”




_Understood, thanks for the info._

Misha pauses, mimicking a smile, “Jennifer, of course I got the news, I am back in DC actually; cleaning out my office, I am supposed to report to Ms. Winters in the morning. I have to say I was a little surprised to hear about the reassignment. I guess someone upstairs finally took notice, or maybe they just pulled my name from a hat,” he quips with a warm smile.

“I am not even going to get you started on work; I know American Freedom was in high gear over the past week, surprised I even caught up with you, all things considered.  But I have to ask, how have you been?” as he places some more items in the box, listening.

_Sense Motive +12 check to gauge how she is feeling, if she looks stressed or what not…_


----------



## Deva (May 5, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Nikki nods.  “That’s right.  And, yeah, have a seat,” she says pointing to a chair at a desk in the room.  She sets the beaker down.  “I heard about what happened to you.  I’m sorry, that must have been horrible.  When you went missing, Tyler was really upset, the prof gave him a few days to deal.  I’m sure he’s happy to have you back though.”




"Right," Sarah avoids the woman's gaze, suddenly feeling very uncomfortable and foolish for rushing halfway across the city. Coming all the way out here to talk about something that could have easily waited until later? Not exactly the best way to start a conversation.

"Look," she says with an awkward smile, "I'm interupting your work, and it's not really all that important. If you could just tell Tyler I'll talk to him when he gets home, that would be great. Sorry if I've disturbed you."


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2004)

*



			Lupa
		
Click to expand...


*


> Dunn’s partner (who needs a name, we’ll call him Daniels) nods appreciatively as you show off your clothing selection. Dunn gives him a look. “She’s just a kid, Daniels, get your eyes back in your head.”
> 
> You climb back into the car, and off you go once more. Daniels looks back at you. “So, what exactly did this…Shift, right?…Shift guy tell you?”[/*QUOTE]*
> 
> ...


----------



## Calinon (May 5, 2004)

"And thus ends your somewhat dubious lesson in ethics and etiquette from yours truly," he says to himself as the car drives away.  "She was fine though."  Tyroc flies up again, over the nearby buildings and heads for home.  _One good thing about all that news coverage,_ he thinks to himself, _is I don't gotta sneak home no more. _Touching down in his front yard, he heads inside.

"Yo, mama, I'm back," he calls out as he closes the door, smelling something delicious coming from the kitchen.

"And it's about time, boy!" she says from the kitchen in an annoyed voice.  "You said you'd help me do the grocery shoppin', and don't you think none of your foolin' around in that costume'll get you out of it."

"Sorry, mama, I got busy and..."

"And there's garbage you didn't take out this mornin'," she says, coming to the kitchen doorway waving a ladel.

"There was this bank robbery and..."

"There's always a bank robbery, or a mugging or a gang fight.  I swear, you make more time for playin' at bein' a super-hero than you do spendin' time with me."

"Well, I could go back out on patroll," Tyrone says, reaching for the doorknob.

"Oh, now we gets the sass comin' do we?  You bringin' that sass to your mama?"

"Me?  Sass?  Naaaaw," Tyrone says jokingly.

"Oh you..." she fumes, though she grins.  "You watch it, boy.  I can still whup you, fancy powers be darned," she scolds, waving the ladel with mock menace.

"I'll be good, I'll be good," Tyrone laughs.  "Just lemme change and check my email, mama, and we can go," he says heading for the stairs.  He pauses at the bottom of them as she turns to go back in the kitchen.  "I nearly forgot.  I saw Neutron today," Tyrone says leadingly.

"Neutron!?  Really?" his mama replied, spinning.  "You better not be teasin' your mama!"

"Nope, really.  Had coffee with him just a while ago.  Leg's all healed up.  He said to thank you for the offer to help him recover," he says.

"Oh what a sweet, sweet man!" she practically squealed, obviously thrilled to death.  "Was he dressed in those leather pants of his, with his tight..."

"Mama!  I wasn't checkin' his ass out for you," he laughs, heading up the stairs.

"Buns of steel, boy!  That man's got the finest tush a white boy can have," she calls out after him.  "I'd give him a whole lotta lovin'!"

"Mama!  Please!" he shouts back down, wishing he hadn't started that.  "Gonna have to gouge my minds eye out with a spoon," he laments to himself, changing into some jeans and a blue t-shirt and grabbing his wallet before coming back down.  He flips his computer on so he can check his e-mail.

"Any calls for me while I was gone, mama?" he asks as he opens his email account and checks his website and message boards.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 5, 2004)

Jennifer smiles, sitting down in the offered chair. "Again, I apologize for being late. A car accident and a fight between Elites tends to disrupt one's schedule." She looks down, uncomfortable with the half-truth.

"Yes, let's get started," she comments, looking around at the surroundings and decorations of the office while tossing back her unruly hair.


----------



## Mimic (May 5, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Mimic*
> “Okay,” Alita responds.  You leave the hotel and begin your long walk.  Looks to be a warm one today.
> 
> “So, you were one of those people from the BioGen thing?  Wow, what was that like?  I saw that clip of you guys fighting American Freedom.  You must be pretty good to take them on.  Do you do anything besides make yourself look like other people?”  Alita asks as you walk.




_"Yea, I was one of those people. Biogen did a lot of nasty things to us, all kinds of experiments and tests, they turned us into lab rats, damn bastards."_ Miguel says with a frown.

Miguel shakes his head slightly, "we didn't actually fight American Freedom, we tangled with a merc group called Evolution. We were getting our asses handed to us, although I took out one by myself." He tells her with a wink and a laugh. "Lucky shot on my part though." His mood improving since he didn't have to think about Biogen.

_I can also duplicate other powers that I see but I have to be careful, if it's too powerful it feels like my blood is on fire_


----------



## Agamon (May 6, 2004)

*Tyroc*
“Phone calls?  My Lord, that phone just don’t quit ringin’.  Didn’t you say you were going to get us a new number?  That’d be done already if not for all your super-heroin’,” Mama says, shaking her head as she comes to the doorway of your room.  “Anyway, that Screaming Eagle girl called for you, no more than an hour and a half ago.  I asked her why she didn’t get Neutron to call me, but I guess he wasn’t there.  She wants you to call her back.”

As you reach for your phone, you feel a light rap on your knuckles.  “Now you just hold on, I’m not done.  That Hispanic boy, Miguel, he called for you, too.  Says he’s coming to over here to meet with you, that was only ten minutes after the girl called.  If you’re waitin’ for him, he’d best be hurrying, ‘cause I’m not waitin’ all day to go shopping!”

You reach for the phone again, and she raps you on the knuckles again.  “Boy, I know you’re fast and all, but you need to be learning some patience.  So, the phone rings again, and I’ll be if it ain’t Screaming Eagle again.  She’s all in a huff and tells me it’s important that you get a hold of her ASAP.”

You hesitate to pick up the phone.  “So, whatcha waitin’ for, boy?  She said it’s important, and call soon as possible.  So get callin’, it’s not polite to make a lady wait!”

*Sarah*
Nikki shrugs.  “Uh, yeah, okay.  Nice seeing you again, Sarah.”

“Sarah?”  As you turn around to leave, Tyler is standing behind you.  “What are you doing here?  How’d the meeting go?”

*Misha*
OOC: SM (26) She’s usually pretty good at hiding the agitation that comes from her stress-filled job, but not so much today.

Jennifer smiles.  “I have to admit, that was my fault.  I suggested to the committee that you be looked at for a position.  These kids need someone with field experience, you were the first person that came to mind.”

The smile disappears.  “You ever have one of those days?  I regret taking responsibility for contacting the others.  Do you think I can get a hold of any of them?  And when I do…” she shakes her head.  “Never mind, my problem, I can deal with it.  So, you okay with this appointment?  I know you don’t exactly cherish the spotlight…”

*Blizzard*
“I’ll get right to the point, Miss Laroux,” Walsh says, sitting down again, himself.  “The American government is forming a new team to compliment the one they already have in American Freedom.  You have been selected to be a member of this team.  Does the possibility of such a position interest you?”

*Mimic*
“They experimented on you?  That’s just sick.  It’s bad enough those scientists have to hurt animals, but people?”  Alita frowns.  “So you go through all that, and they just want to throw you on a plane and send you back to Mexico, even though your home is gone?  I don’t understand how people decide these things.  Why can’t they just let you stay, I heard they allowing elites from other countries in as refugees.  Your home has been destroyed after all.”

*Lupa*
“And sticking your tongue out at me really helps to prove your point,” Dunn says sarcastically.

“Slaves?  No, not quite.  That practice was abolished quite a long time ago,” Daniels says with a smile.  “Sure, you’ll be told what to do a lot, but that’s no different from any other job.  Anyway, you’ll get a chance to meet American Freedom, look over Freedom Plaza and get any questions you have answered before they get you to sign anything.  It’s entirely up to you.”


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Misha*Jennifer smiles.  “I have to admit, that was my fault.  I suggested to the committee that you be looked at for a position.  These kids need someone with field experience, you were the first person that came to mind.”




Misha listens before responding, “I figured you had a hand in the selection, you always had a way of making my life more interesting then it needed to be.  I also figured I was there to add some experience to the other members.  Working with Tyroc will be interesting, but what I have read of him is somewhat impressive,” he muses.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> The smile disappears.  “You ever have one of those days?  I regret taking responsibility for contacting the others.  Do you think I can get a hold of any of them?  And when I do…” she shakes her head.




“But from all the hard work you do, American Freedom has become a force to be reckoned with and that isn’t easy with all the conflicting personalities, trials of drug abuse, and the constant tug and pull of fame.  But if anything it speaks of your remarkable talents as a leader, Jennifer.  But I also know that carrying that burden of responsibility can be a trial in and of itself.  I know I am a difficult person to read, but if you need to talk, I am listening, I have nothing but time; I was just relieved of duty after all.  All I have planned is meeting a friend of mine in Pentagon City for drinks later.  When was the last time you had a chance to relax even for a few hours with an old friend?” Misha replies as he leans back in his chair.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> “Never mind, my problem, I can deal with it.  So, you okay with this appointment?  I know you don’t exactly cherish the spotlight…”




“And you are right I don’t cherish the spotlight, but that is what Tyroc is for, I just want to get the job done,” he shrugs.


----------



## Master_Pugs (May 6, 2004)

"Nothing too important...  I just haven't eaten yet today..."  Kiro sighs, upset that he had to share.


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Lupa*
> “And sticking your tongue out at me really helps to prove your point,” Dunn says sarcastically.
> 
> “Slaves? No, not quite. That practice was abolished quite a long time ago,” Daniels says with a smile. “Sure, you’ll be told what to do a lot, but that’s no different from any other job. Anyway, you’ll get a chance to meet American Freedom, look over Freedom Plaza and get any questions you have answered before they get you to sign anything. It’s entirely up to you.”



"Its not suppused to prove my point, its just to show I don't like being called a kid. See?" she asks, sticking her tongue out at him again, and not bothering to hold in the laughter that follows the childish act.  She smiles at Daniels, liking him much more then the straightlaced Dunn.  Dunn reminded her of this one old nun at the orphanage, all old and pruny, the woman had disapproved of everything even remotely fun, apparently bringing stray animals into the orphanage was a sin, who knew?

"No, no, I know its not slavery or anything, I'm not stupid, I was just telling you what he warned me about, not that I believe any of it.  Just so long as I can have a nice appartment, and some steaks, I'll be fine, this whole super-hero thing can be all one big adventure." she says grinning.

"Hey, I know I'll sign up, but what about other people, I mean, hopefully me, myself, and I don't constitute an entire team.  So do you guys know who else?  Will anyone who's already famous be on it?"


----------



## Hammerhead (May 6, 2004)

Jennifer smiles warmly. "I wouldn't be here otherwise; I'd like to take a break from climbing mountains for a while." _Wow, I made it to the team. Great news and all. I figured I'd have to perform some kind of test, qualify in some way. I wonder if my military experience pushed the decision, or was it the...?_

"Who else is on this new team?" she asks, somewhat eager.


----------



## Calinon (May 6, 2004)

"You're the best, mama," Tyrone says, sucking on his knuckles to dull the sting.  "What would I do without you," he says, getting up and giving her a big hug.  "Angel's probably callin' about that new national hero squad they are putting together," he remarks, sitting down again as she heads back to the kitchen.  "Dunno what Miguel wants; maybe he wants to crash here or somethin'.  That be ok with you, mama?  There's a boy that could use some proper discipline," he adds.

"Hey, what do you think?" he calls out after her.  "Should I join up if they ask?  It'll mean even less time at home.  I mean, the costume you made won't just be for my little hobby no more.  It'll be a full time gig."

Taking the number his mama wrote down on the pad by the phone, he dials her number and waits as it rings, as he checks his email on his computer.


----------



## Mimic (May 6, 2004)

_I don't know either chica, but Eagle was pretty insistent that I turn myself over to the cops for deportation._ He tells her with a shrug of his shoulders.

_I thought I had her figured out, guess I was wrong. Never thought of claiming refugee status but it's not like I bring alot of skills with me. Need a car stolen, need a wallet lifted and I'm your guy but authority type people tend to frown about sort of stuff. Although I am not too sure why_ He tells her with a laugh.

Ooc: how far is it to Tyrone's place? If it's more then 3 hours walk, Miguel would look for another mode of transportation (subway, bus, etc)


----------



## Agamon (May 7, 2004)

OOC: Heh, hopefully all the instances of Eagle talking to different people at different times isn’t too confusing…

*Tyroc*
“I love you, too, baby,” Mama says as you hug her.  She gives you a look when you mention the new team.  “You know what I think about you runnin’ around gettin’ shot at,” she says shaking her head.  “But if that’s what you want to do, I know nothing I say’s going to change your stubborn mind,” she adds with a smile.  “And if your friend needs a place to stay, that’s fine, just so long as he makes himself useful,” she says, leaving you in your room.

“Hello?  Tyrone?”  You hear Screaming Eagle on the phone.  “You received my message, great.  I have good news, they accepted you for a position on the team.  Not only that, you’re going to be the leader.  How’s that sound?  Oh, and you haven’t heard from Miguel, have you?”

*Misha*
“I don’t know Misha…I have a lot to do still…” Jennifer says.  “You know, you’re right, maybe I should unwind some tonight, it’s been a hectic day.  Where and what time?”

*Blizzard*
“Good, I’m happy to hear that,” Walsh replies.  “As for the other, I do believe they were aiming for a roster of eight, but I’m not privy to their identities.  You will, however, be able to meet with them tomorrow.  Pardon the suddenness, but the team will be having something of an orienteering meeting tomorrow in New York.  Will you be ready to leave tonight?”

*Mimic*
OOC: That’s hard to say, but I’m going to use my special GMing powers to time your appearance so it works with the story, so get there however you like.

“See, I never learned to do anything, either,” Alita says.  “You at least have being an elite, that’s something.  What do you think your friend is going to be able to do for me?  Maybe I could just go with you…?”

*Lupa*
“There will be others, but you are the only one we know about.  They’ll be at Freedom Plaza tomorrow morning, as well,” Dunn responds.  “And make no mistake.  This is going to be a job, and a dangerous one, at that.  The media may paint American Freedom with glamour and glitz, but what they do is no different than what’s done by anyone else serving their country.”

“Killjoy,” Daniels says, shaking his head.  “Give it a rest.”

*Shimmering Samurai*
“Aw, you must be starving.  We’re almost at the airport, we’ll get you something to eat, there,” Order says.  She speaks to Kensei as she drives.  “So how long are you going to be in Mudaba Adin?”

“A couple days or so, I’m not sure.  I just wanted to check out the new Legacy team, see how their training is going.  Depends if I get a call from Paragon.  You know how that works.”

“Well, when duty calls…I actually have a meeting there on Sunday.  I’d go with you, but there are some JEB things that need taking care of here first.”

Kensei turns to you.  “When you get back to America, do what you can to find out what you can about where you came from.  I’ll try to find out whatever I can, as well.  We’ll get to the bottom of this.”


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Misha*
> “I don’t know Misha…I have a lot to do still…” Jennifer says.  “You know, you’re right, maybe I should unwind some tonight, it’s been a hectic day.  Where and what time?”




Misha nods, "Old Towne Pub, 1900 tonight in Pentagon City, see you there Jennifer," he stands placing his last item in the box.

"I know you are fantastically rich, but you can let my government salary carry the bill, get whatever you want its on me," Misha finishes.


----------



## Calinon (May 7, 2004)

"Hi Angel.  I'm fine, thanks for asking," he says jokingly in reply trying to think of what exactly to say.  "Uh... I guess that sounds fine," he says haltingly, still not quite sure what to say in response.  "Me being leader is gonna go over like a pregnant pole vaulter, I'm sure."

"I can't say I've heard from Miguel, though," he adds.  "I can probably find him in pretty short order if you want me to.  I have a good idea where he's been hanging out," he lies.  "What'd he do?  Steal your jet?"


----------



## Mimic (May 7, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> OOC: Heh, hopefully all the instances of Eagle talking to different people at different times isn’t too confusing…




<OOC: Just in a what the heck is he planning sort of way.>

_It's something alright, as long as you don't mind people staring at you like you're a freak or something but beyond that it's ok._ He says with a shrug.

_Well at the very least it'll be a place where you can crash for a couple of days, with luck he can hook you up with a job, get you enrolled in night school or something like that. His mom lives with him and its her you're going to have to look out for, I have never seen him back down to anyone, except her. She runs a pretty tight ship from what I can tell so get on her good side and your in. I know it sounds pretty weird but he really seems to want to help people._

Miguel pauses and looks at the girl as she asks her last question.

_You are at a crossroad in your life chica, this is a chance for you to lead a normal life and put this all behind you. I'm not saying you can't come with me, to be truthful I was kind of hoping you would, but this decision is going to effect everything else in your life and something like this shouldn't be made on the spur of the moment._

_Tell you what,_ he says with a smirk. _I'll see if I can crash there as well for a couple of days and if by then you still want to come with me, you can._

After she answers Miguel looks up and notices a subway entrance with a posting with the times and destinations on it. _"Come on I am tired of walking."_ He says to her as he walks up and checks out the notice.

_"Great, there is a line that runs close by his house and it should be leaving soon." _ Miguel checks his pockets for money, he frowns as pulls out a few coins. _"Hmmm, not enough for tickets... So," _ he tells her with a wide grin, _"how fast can you run?"_

<ooc: the intent of course is to hop the turnstile and run to the subway car just before the doors close, getting a free ride.>


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2004)

"So I'm gonna get to meet all of my teammates tomorrow huh? Thats cool.  I wonder what their powers are going to be, I mean, you can never know what an Elite's powers really are, right?  I mean, I'm strong and tough, even like this, and nobody would believe that I could turn into a werewolf or anything and then I'm a lot stronger."

"I hope they can figure something out though, everytime I shift, since my body is soo different, I rip all my clothes, and I don't always want to be naked since American Freedom always seems like its on TV, I don't just want to end up being naked on the news.  Do you think they could make a stretchy body-suit or something?" she asks, chattering away, her excitement readily visible, she is totally ignoring the mention of danger.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 7, 2004)

Tonight? Shouldn't be a problem. I will need to call Summitt, of course, and inform them of my leave of abscence. _I should still be able to perform most of my job, though, and becoming a famous hero will certainly help there advertising. Looks like I can keep getting a paycheck._

_And it's orientation, not orienteering,_ she thinks, smiling. After all, she should be someone who would know the difference. Not to be rude, but due to the suddenness of this assignment, I need to make arrangements. Is there anything else requiring my prescence, other than a few contracts?


----------



## Master_Pugs (May 7, 2004)

Kiro nods to Kensai and turns to study the Airport's Fence as it flashed by, chain links melding togethor to form a grey wall of blurred steel.  Kiro's eyes widen slightly and he arches an eyebrow, completely engrossed in what is passing by, he doesn't even hear when Kensai and Order discuss their surprisingly normal lives.  He picks up the slight sound of a rythm coming from the stereo, volume turned down as it is it takes Kiro a few moments of concentration to pick it up, bobbing his head thoughtfully, he identifies it and smiles.  "It's 'Set Me Free' by Velvet Revolver...  classic..."  He continues to bob slightly as he watches out his window.


----------



## Elementor (May 8, 2004)

"Yeah I suppose it would be ok if you call Eagle.  I still want to talk to Ty first though."


----------



## Deva (May 8, 2004)

"It could have waited," Sarah says quietly, adjusting her ball cap. "But if you have time, we need to have a conversation."  She looks over her shoulder at Nikki, then back to Tyler. "Alone?"


----------



## Agamon (May 9, 2004)

*Tyroc*
“Great.  I know I said last week that it’d be a while before the team is formed, but due to the events of the past week, it’s getting pushed ahead.  You’re to report to Freedom Plaza tomorrow morning at 9:00.  Both of our teams will be sharing headquarters until yours is finished being built,” Eagle says.

“As for Miguel,” she says, clearing her throat, “I called him, just after I first called you.  He answered the phone, thinking it was a good idea to be funny.  I wasn’t impressed, so I thought I’d prove a point that sometimes you need to be serious and not joke around all the time.  It…backfired.  I told him he didn’t make the team and was being deported.  I was going to tell him I wasn’t serious, but he didn’t give me a chance.  He told me what he thought of that and hung up before I could get a word in, and now his phone is turned off.

“And you don’t need to say it, I know that was a bad decision.  But that doesn’t matter now, I’m more concerned with where he is and what he’s doing.  I told him he was to report to a police station where he was to be held until deportation, and I just finished speaking with NYPD to keep an eye out at the precincts for him, but I doubt he listened to me in that regard.  If you see him, explain what happened and tell him to call me, the phone will be able to recall my number.”

*Sarah*
“Uh, yeah, sure,” Tyler says.  “Jensen has another class, we can go to the office.”  He sees Nikki.  “Morning, Nikki.”

“Morning,” she replies with a smile.

He leads you back to the offices and into Jensen’s office closing the door behind him.  “So, what’s so important you came all the way down here to see me?  Is everything okay?”  He gets a concerned look on his face.  “You didn’t get your job back, did you?”

*Misha*
Jennifer arches her eyebrow suspiciously.  “So is there actually ‘an old friend’ or is this your way getting me to go out on a date with you?”  She smiles, “I’m only kidding.  I need to be careful doing that, people aren’t used it, it seems.  I look forward to seeing you again, Misha.  See you tonight.”

*Blizzard*
“You won’t be signing anything today.  We want you to know what your getting into, who you’ll be teaming with, where you’ll live, and so forth, before we have you sign any contracts.”  Walsh grabs a packet from his desk and offers it to you.  “I will give you this, however, a first-class ticket to New York City.  The areodyne leaves tonight, we’ve arranged for accommodations for tonight in New York.  You are to be at Freedom Plaza tomorrow at 9:00 AM sharp.”

He stands once more, offering his hand.  “I’m sure you have much to do today, I’ll let you go to do it.  Good luck, Miss Laroux.”

*Mimic*
“It’s a deal,” Alita says.  “I’m sure I can behave myself around Tyrone’s mom,” she adds with a grin.

At your suggestion, her eyes grow wide, as does her smile.  You both make a dash for the turnstile.  You clear that, hearing a couple people yelling behind you and slide into the train just as the doors are slipping closed.  As the train pulls away, you spot the two subway workers that chased after you.  They don’t seem to see either of you through the windows as the train pulls away.

“Wow, this is laying low?” Alita says with a giggle.

*Lupa*
“I’m sure they don’t want you to be naked on the news, either.  But I don’t know of any material that stretches quite that much.  We caught a glimpse of you moving the car.  No offense, but you are absolutely huge in that form,” Dunn says.

“And didn’t you say you change into a wolf, too?” Daniels adds.  “Something like that would probably hard for you to change into that form.  My advice would be to stay in your wolf-girl form for the news cameras, and change back when you have your privacy.”

*Elementor*
“Okay, I’ll try to contact her,” Winters says.  “I’m sure you’ll probably have a better chance of getting a hold of your Tyrone than I will.  I don’t have his contact information with me.”

You think maybe you could swing him another email or IM if he’s online right now, or maybe give him a call, he gave you his number.

*Shimmering Samurai*
OOC: Correct me if I’m wrong, but that song doesn’t sound Japanese… 

“Here we are,” Order says.  

“Thanks for the ride, Svetlana,” Kensei says, leaning over to give the blonde elite a kiss.  “See you in a few days.”

“Thank you for lunch.  See you.  Good luck, Kiro,” she says to you, as you and Kensei get out of the car in front of the terminal.

“Screaming Eagle already purchased your ticket, you just need to pick it up.”  He takes out a wallet, removing some money and handing it to you.  “Here, get your ticket and then get yourself some food, you look pretty hungry.  My flight boards in 20 minutes, so I’ll leave you to it.”  He bows slightly and offers his hand.  “I’m glad to have met you, Kiro.  And we will meet again, soon.  Good luck in America.”


----------



## Shalimar (May 9, 2004)

Rachel sighs unhappily, knowing that Dunn is right, she really hates to be seen in her half-form, knowing how ugly it is.  How could anyone not help feeling disgust at the sight of her, an 8 foot tall furry beast, a monster of fur and muscles, a whirlwhind of teeth and claws.  She was something out of horror stories, something that scared everyone, and she was gonna have to show that to everyone, that or show herself being naked, and that wasn't very good either, she was raised better then that.  Perhaps she could just shift into her wolf form, nobody would mind that, she wouldn't be so horrid looking then.

"I guess so," she says unenthusiastically, "So, uh, when does our flight leave?" she asks the agents.


----------



## Deva (May 9, 2004)

Sarah follows Tyler back into the office, wanting nothing more than to be back in the appartment. Now that the moment was here, she would have prefered to do this privately, at home, but it was too late now. Beside, it was best to get it over with before she had the chance to convince herself that there was nothing to talk about. 

"I have a little savings,"  she says, putting her hands in the back pockets of her jeans and leaning against the closed door. "So money wise I'll be fine for a few months, just unemployed. Truthfully, I didn't expect to get the job back. Between the circumstances of the abduction and the publicity of everything that's happened, I couldn't have gone back even if they wanted me."

She sighs softly. "But telling you all that could have waited, and its not why I'm here. While I was talking to Ben I realized that I have to forget everything and move on with life. Easier said than done, especially when the people in my life are distant. Ever since I got back, Ty, you've been closed off and keeping yourself as far away from me as often as possible. Is it because of my being an Elite, or the fact that I'd kept it secret from you all these years, or is there something else you're not telling me?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 9, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Misha*
> Jennifer arches her eyebrow suspiciously.  “So is there actually ‘an old friend’ or is this your way getting me to go out on a date with you?”  She smiles, “I’m only kidding.  I need to be careful doing that, people aren’t used it, it seems.  I look forward to seeing you again, Misha.  See you tonight.”




Misha smirks, “It is a little of both, more of the latter then the former, but a little of both.”

“You don’t have to worry about me, I rarely get bent out of shape,” he replies, “I look forward to seeing you as well, take care Jennifer.”

Misha then rises and takes his box downstairs and says his final goodbyes, or maybe he just walks out to him it is one in the same.  He heads to the subway, pays his fare and then hitches a ride towards his condominium, where he lives in Spartan, yet clean accommodations.


----------



## Calinon (May 9, 2004)

"It feels more like it's getting rammed through," Tyroc says with a chuckle.  "I get a feeling we'll be under trial by fire, unless there's gonna be a long training thing.  And the joy of cramming us all in to your HQ should make for some interesting happenings.  This isn't like, living arrangements is it?  Mama will tan my hide if I up and leave again."

"I'm sure I can find Miguel, Angel.  You just relax; you're way overstressed.  If you don't, you'll snap and I'll get stuck being spokesman for American Freedom!" he says semi-seriously.


----------



## Mimic (May 9, 2004)

Miguel casually watches the subway workers until they are out of sight.

_Laying low? No. A lot of fun? Hell yea._ Miguel tells her with a big grin on his face. 

He sits down beside her, _"I know, that wasn't the smartest thing to do but I never said I was smart, guess I not a very good role model."_ He says with a shrug.

Miguel will take out his deck of cards and go through his routine, more to pass the time and entertain Alita then anything else. 

Once their stop comes they will get out and continue toward Tryone's house.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 9, 2004)

Jennifer shrugs. The idea of learning about a job offer before agreeing to it was certainly novel. _New York, Freedom Plaza, 9:00 AM. Got it. It's not like I'm late all the time anyway._

Thank you, she says, shaking his hand and inwardly smiling at his inevitable reaction to the cold. She then strolls out of the office, unconsciously trying to wipe the dirt off her sleeve.

Walking down the stairs to the street, instead of taking an elevator, she pulls out her vidphone and dials her bosses number at Summitt, planning on informing them of her resignation, or leave of abscence, or whatever she could get away with.


----------



## Master_Pugs (May 9, 2004)

(OOC)Predicting that the modern tendancy for the Japanese to love everything Western continues...

Kiro bows lower then Kensai, and shakes his hand gladly, "Doumo arigatou gozaimasu...  Kanaka san...  I'm in your debt, I promise I'll repay you someday...  I always do... Stay alive."


----------



## Elementor (May 10, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Elementor*
> “Okay, I’ll try to contact her,” Winters says.  “I’m sure you’ll probably have a better chance of getting a hold of your Tyrone than I will.  I don’t have his contact information with me.”
> 
> You think maybe you could swing him another email or IM if he’s online right now, or maybe give him a call, he gave you his number.




With a broad smile, Aaron starts heading back up the stairs.  "I'll send it right now!!"  When he gets back to his room (whether that is now or later if he is stopped to talk to Eagle first) Aaron again sends an email to Tyroc pretty much repeating what the earlier one said but also adding the info about the warning about coming back to the US and all the info I gathered through my trace.


----------



## Agamon (May 11, 2004)

*Tyroc*
“I appreciate your concern, Tyrone.  But included with my flying and sonic scream elite powers is super-stress management,” Eagle says with a bit of a smile.  “Besides, if I’m not working, I get into all sorts of trouble.  Seriously, I’ll be fine.  And yes, I doubt there will be a long training regiment, as well.  That is really unfortunate, but you and the others have done quite well together so far, and you won’t be sent on mission that are too difficult to start, I’m sure.

“There are living quarters there, but we all have our own homes, as well.  You’ll be able to sleep in your own bed…for now anyway.  From what I hear, the new headquarters will be in LA.  But they haven’t even drawn up the plans yet, let alone begun building, so you’re in New York for the a few more months, at least.

“But I’d better go.  Hopefully Miguel turns up.  I’ll see you tomorrow.”

As you hang up, you notice a couple of emails on your PC from Aaron.  Moments later the doorbell rings.  “Can you get that, son?” you hear Mama call form elsewhere in the house.

*Sarah*
Tyler looks taken aback by what you say.  “Sarah, this really isn’t the best place to…”  He sees your determined look and sighs.

“Look,” he says, pausing and apparently trying to get his thoughts together.  “I know I told you that you hiding your power from me was no big deal.  But you weren’t feeling well, and you just came back from being trapped in some hellish hole in the ground for two months, what else was I supposed to say?”

He frowns.  “It is a big deal, Sarah.  We’ve been together for five years.  I can’t believe you’d keep something like this from me for that long.  I never thought we had a trust issue between us.

“When you disappeared, after a couple weeks, I assumed the worst.  It was really tough, but I was just getting over the fact that you were gone when you suddenly show up on the news, being labeled a terrorist, taking down helicopters and blowing up farms.  I almost didn’t believe it was actually you.  Now that you’re back, it still seems so surreal, like you’re not the girl I met in high school and fell in love with.”

The pent up frustration begins to pour out.  “So now I have girlfriend I hardly recognize anymore that obviously doesn’t trust me.  Oh, right, and she can read my mind.  So, yeah, excuse me for being ‘distant’,” he says angrily.

*Misha*
Your condo looks less lived in than some of the hotel rooms you’ve stayed at.  And now with your new assignment, it’ll be more like a home away from home.  Nonetheless, it’s still home, and you find some comfort being there.  You check your phone, as is habit for you when you come home.  Many of the numbers and messages are relatively unimportant, but one grabs your attention.  With the hunt and the re-assignment, you haven’t had time to think of much else.  But, you know that relief from painful memories is always only temporary.  The message requests a call back: Miller 555-2745.

*Blizzard*
You phone Summit and are transferred to Mr. Michael Porter, your boss there.  “Hello, Jennifer,” he says in his gruff but jovial voice.  The large man is wearing a suit and apparently sitting in his office.  “How are you?” he asks, having allowed you to take some time off after your accident.

*Mimic*
“Wow,” Alita says, watching the cards flutter about at your will.  “Hey, we could go to Vegas.  If you can count cards as well as you shuffle them, we could be rich,” she says with a grin that signifies that she’s kidding.  “Or you could be a dealer…”

You get out of the train and outside, realizing Tyrone’s house is only a couple blocks away.  Alita doesn’t say much during the short walk.  Reaching the house, you ring the doorbell.

OOC:  Yay, I get to combine two of these.  Sheesh, Toki, Cal, if either of you think it’d be cool to do an issue in your games with all the players separated, my advice: don’t. 

*Lupa*
“Less than an hour,” Dunn says, looking at the clock on the dashboard.

Only a few minutes later, you reach SFO.  Dunn parks the car and all three of you get out.  “Well, at least you have no luggage to lose,” Daniels says with a grin.  “Want to grab something to eat before we board?”

*Shimmering Samurai*
“I’ve lasted this long, and plan to stick around for some time,” Kensei says, looking back with smile as he leaves.  You go to stand in line to get your ticket, which takes about 15 minutes.  After that, you have one last chance at authentic Japanese cuisine (well, okay, airport food, but still…) before heading back to ‘Greasy Burger and Fries Land’.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Misha*
> Your condo looks less lived in than some of the hotel rooms you’ve stayed at.  And now with your new assignment, it’ll be more like a home away from home.  Nonetheless, it’s still home, and you find some comfort being there.  You check your phone, as is habit for you when you come home.  Many of the numbers and messages are relatively unimportant, but one grabs your attention.  With the hunt and the re-assignment, you haven’t had time to think of much else.  But, you know that relief from painful memories is always only temporary.  The message requests a call back: Miller 555-2745.




Misha furrowed his brow slightly as he moved to the living room, as he requested his in home computer system to dial up Miller's number, somewhat surprised to hear from him.  He takes off his long trench coat, and lays it on the couch, as he takes a seat and picks through his personal effects as he waits for the line to pick up.


----------



## Calinon (May 11, 2004)

"Yeah, I'll get it, mama!" he calls down as he quickly reads Aaron's message about the warning and the woman who is in his house. He hammers out a fast response.

_"Call me in five minutes, kiddo, and I'll find out if this Winters woman is on the up and up and see what's what with this warning you got. Gotta run. Miguel's at the door. Talk to you shortly."_ He adds his phone number to the end of the message again.

He hits send and thunders down the stairs. Pulling open the door and seeing Miguel there, he laughs that he was right. "Well, well," he starts. "Looks like we can avoid the city-wide manhunt for you afterall," he says jokingly. "And you brought a friend," he says with a smile to the woman. "You two might as well come in. I need to tell you some shhhtuff anyway," he says mainly to Miguel, waving them inside.

"Yo, mama, we got company!" he calls into the house.

"You still got Angel's cellphone on you?"


----------



## Hammerhead (May 11, 2004)

*Blizzard*

I'm fine, she says, meaning it. Despite being late for an important meeting and getting mind-blasted by another Elite, Jennifer finally felt like she was moving forward, away from the past. She finally had something to look forward to, other than fear and self-recrimination for allowing mere nightmares to scare her.

I can't tell you much about this, but I've been offered a new job from a former employer. While this would certainly reduce my hours at Summitt, it also provides an opportunity for myself and the company, says Jennifer seriously.

Great PR, she adds with another smile. Her boss wasn't stupid, and had probably figured out by now what kind of job offer she meant. I still need to see the details of this new job, but I think I'm also ready to rejoin Summitt. If you'll have me, of course.


----------



## Master_Pugs (May 11, 2004)

Kiro makes his order and takes it to a seat by a window, looking out on a vast expanse of tarmac, planes and loading vans and people crawling all over it like insects.  Kiro rubs his eyes and munches quietly, keeping an eye on the clock and the swarms of people, taking a second to think about what it all meant...  no home, no family...  no past...  "_What do I have then?  Do I even exist_?"  He muses to himself silently, grinning slightly, a rice ball disappears down his throat and he stretches his sticks out to a meaty chicken wad but still no answer comes.  He watches as a child pulls a parent's sleave eyes pleading, the parent walks on...  He sees two teenagers, only a few years younger then himself, staring dreamily into eachother's eyes talking softly in a corner.  Eyes darting away to make sure noone has seen them but never leaving eachothers faces for more then a moment...  He sees three business men, striding confidently towards the bar, still putting on their stern faces, their casual omnipotence, their masks, he notes the way they casually place their ID tags in their inside coat pockets.  "_Fun night ahead for them_."  He thinks as they enter the bar, beginning to laugh jovially already...  Kiro drains the last of his soup, lifting it into the air and he stands.   He gives his face a quick wash, glances about and center's himself, then nods and heads to his gate.


"I just want some candy..."  the child mutters to himself, giving up on getting his mother's attention, he looks around instead.  His attention is wrentched towards a young man, who glances away quickly.  The child ponders for a moment and takes a closer look, he sees tears on the man's face...  He blinks and goes to take a closer look but his mother hauls on his arm almost toppling him over...  He fights down his instinct to call out at follows obediently.


----------



## Mimic (May 12, 2004)

_Man, hop a train and they start a city-wide manhunt for you? How's it going Amigo?_

Miguel side steps to let the girl go in first, _"This is Alita, we met while I was holed up in the Spanish section. Yea, I still got Eagle's phone, was going to start making those 900 numbers. Why?"_


----------



## Calinon (May 12, 2004)

"Naw, the manhunt was just to find you so you could be on American Freedom or whatever they're going to call our team," Tyrone says with a with a grin.  "Alita, huh?" Tyrone says with a smile.  "Good to meetcha," he adds, offering his hand.  "Welcome to my mama's house.  And speakin' of which, introductions are in order," he says, leading them to the living room where his mama is watching her shows.

"Hey mama," he says to the large woman seated within who is quickly standing up.  "I'd like to introduce the guy you talked to, Miguel, and his girl, Alita."

"I bet this means you think you're gettin' out of goin' grocery shoppin', boy?" she says.

"Of course not, mama.  I," Tyrone starts.

"Don't you be interrupting be, boy.  I can still whup your hide," she warns.  "Well, come over here.  Let's have a look at you," she says to Miguel, giving him a good looking over.  "Well, he's no Neutron, but I won't mind having another man around the house.  Just don't expect no free ride.  You get lazy on me, boy and I'll whup your butt as sure as if your name was Tyrone.  But we have to do something about you, dear," she says to Alita.  "All skin and bones, you are!  Your man aughta feed you better than that.

"Well," she says, heading to the kitchen.  "Even if my baby boy hasn't got me groceries yet, I'm sure I can whip up something in a hurry before we go shopping.  Come on in the kitchen and lets get something in your bellies."

"Hey, Miguel," Tyrone says, before he can follow.  "Nice girl.  You two..." he asks leadingly.

"I'm glad you decided to come over.  Angel was upset that she couldn't find you, especially since she was pullin' your leg about the deportation.  She was just pissed at you being a joker.  You actually made the team.  She says you should call her, but I need to talk to her first, yo.  Looks like Aaron is on the team too and he's all freakin' out and I need to find out about some Winters lady so he calms down.  He should be callin' any minute on my line.  So let me borrow the phone, then you can grill up some bird-lady if you like.  Just don't let mama hear you talking foul," he grins, "to a lady."


----------



## Shalimar (May 12, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Lupa*
> “Less than an hour,” Dunn says, looking at the clock on the dashboard.
> 
> Only a few minutes later, you reach SFO. Dunn parks the car and all three of you get out. “Well, at least you have no luggage to lose,” Daniels says with a grin. “Want to grab something to eat before we board?”



"Do they really lose luggage all that often? I've never actually travelled at all, so this is gonna be a first." she tells them yet again, rambling in her anxiousness.  She smiles at Daniels and his offer of food, and gives him an impulsive hug.  "Your being awfully nice and understanding to me, I know babysitting me probably isn't much fun for you."  she says, smiling at the younger of the 2 agents.

"What kind of food do they have in an airport?  I'd love a burger and some fries, or whatever they have, I haven't really eaten today."  she says, patting her flat tummy to emphasize her hunger.


----------



## Mimic (May 12, 2004)

_"Us? Nah, not that the thought hadn't crossed my mind though."_ He says with a chuckle. 

_"What? She was joking? I can't believe it, Eagle actually knows how to make a joke and I bought it hook, line and sinker."_ He says laughing, he fishes the cellphone and starts to hand it over but pauses before he does.

_"Before you talk to Eagle there is something that I wanted to ask you, it's about Alita. She's in a bad way and could use a hand, I was wondering if you could do your thing and hook her up with some sort of job and get her back into school and stuff. Ya'know set her back onto the straight and narrow."_

Miguel finishes handing over the cell phone. _"Just think about it ok? Let me know when your done and I will talk to Eagle. But for now I'm going to go see what your mom is whipping up."_

Miguel will leave the room to give Tyrone some privacy and enter the kitchen. _"Good afternoon maam, thank you for inviting us into your home..." _ his voice trailing off.


----------



## Calinon (May 12, 2004)

"I'm sure I can help her out there.  I'm not exactly super connected, but the local college has adult catch-up classes she can enroll in.  I can set her up on a scholarship from my good friend, Mr. Rhymes.  And a few of the restaurants around need full time help.  It's not much, but it can certainly pay the rent.  By the way, it sounds like," he adds, "we'll be paid very well for this gig, so it may be you can continue to be her knight in shining armor too."

He uses the speed dial on the phone to contact Screaming Eagle.  "Yo, Angel.  It's me.  Would you believe I found Miguel already?  In fact, I'm using his phone.  He's in the kitchen with mama.  You'd think he had been on his way over here when you called or something," he says with a chuckle.  "He took your joke rather well, by the way."

"I'll let you chat with him in a sec, but Aaron is all freakin' out over some lady who came to get him.  Who'd you send up there after him?  He's gonna phone me shortly and I wanna get him calmed down and excited about coming, not freakin' about it.  

"Oh, and, and this is a kicker, someone sent him an message warning him not to come down, which didn't help.  Clever kid did a trace and sent me the info.  I think I better send you a copy of what he found and the message; doesn't look like it's a random thing, and they got a hold of him before that lady did and seemed to know he was getting invited.  Heck, that means whoever contacted him knows more about membership to this little shindig then I do.  Between that and that reporter knowing things, methinks you have a mole in your inner circle that's organizing this thing."

Once she's done, he'll hand the phone to Miguel in the kitchen.


----------



## Agamon (May 13, 2004)

*Tyroc, Mimic*
Alita smiles as Tyrone tells her how he can help her.  “That’s is awesome, Tyrone, thanks.  A chance at a fresh start, it sounds so easy, but it never has been until now.  I’ll do my best.”

“You and your girlfriend look like a stiff wind’ll blow you down, boy,” Mama tells Miguel.  “After we go shoppin’, I’ll fix you something proper for dinner.  But for now, you’ll have to settle for some of my homemade potato soup,” she says over at the sink, cleaning potatoes.  She looks over at the knife sitting beside the pile of clean potatoes and adds, “Those ‘taters ain’t going to peel themselves!”

“Tyrone?”  Screaming Eagle says as she answers the phone.  “Miguel showed up?”  She looks quite relieved.  “Great, that’s one less headache.”

“Lady?” she asks.  “I have no idea.  I was totally against having Aaron on the team, but the senatorial committee decided otherwise.  I would assume they would send someone to speak with him and his parents, but if she’s already there then she was sent before I even knew who made the team myself.  Did he tell you her name?”

The last bit of info furrows her brow.  “Someone warned him not to come?  I’m not surprised at the reporter.  From my vantage point, this looks like it was all decided before the formality of the meeting today.  But I’m not sure who might send him a warning.  It really could be anybody.  In fact, I would have sent it myself, this is not a job for a child.”

*Misha*
The computer dials the number, but after numerous rings, you decide he must not be around to answer, but you can leave a message if you like.

*Blizzard*
“I see,” Porter says.  “I think we could make an arrangement, though I’ll have to get more details before anything formal can be done.”  He smiles.  “You’ve been great for the company, Jennifer.  You know we would gladly have you on in any capacity available.”

*Lupa*
Daniels is quite appreciative of the hug.  “Ah, it’s been fun, right, Dunn?”  

Dunn just frowns at his partner’s flippancy.

Daniels shakes his head.  “I really don’t know why they sent us.  To protect you, I guess, but seeing you in action, you really don’t need much protecting.  Besides, now I can say I knew you before you were rich and famous,” he says with a chuckle.  

Entering the terminal, you head for the fast food stands.  “Alright, burger and fries it is.  Get what you like.”

*Shimmering Samurai*
You board your aerodyne, sitting down next to, who you assume to be an American, red hair, in his mid-30’s.  He looks at you for a moment, then goes back to typing on his laptop.

After the aerodyne takes off, you notice him give a sideways look at you again before going back to his laptop once more.  A few moments of studying the screen later, he says, “Aha, I thought I recognized you.  You’re one of those BioGen people.  Kiro, right?  I’m Dan.” He says, offering to shake your hand.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 13, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Misha*
> The computer dials the number, but after numerous rings, you decide he must not be around to answer, but you can leave a message if you like.




Misha shrugs and hang up, and gets a quick shower in while catching up on the daily news.  He then gets dressed in his normal formal attire, checking to make sure he looks just right in the mirror before heading downstairs to his Osprey II GT, a 2013 model, and heads down towards Pentagon City, picking up a bottle of champagne for Jerry and his fiancé, and a bouquet of roses for Jennifer.

Misha smirks, as he pays for the gifts, and then makes his way to the pub for drinks and some equally interesting conversation.


----------



## Calinon (May 13, 2004)

"Winters.  Her name was Winters," Tyroc says.  "Whoever organized all this without keeping you in the loop needs a good swift kick in the arse, Angel.  So is this lady on the up and up?"

_If she is..._

"One last thing before I let you talk with Miguel.  You gotta let off the kid.  The UN uses kids on one of their teams, and Aaron is likely as powerful as they are, and the last thing we'll need is a kid who gets his ego slammed around by his idol.  That'd be you, by the way," he adds with a grin.

Once _that_ is done, he'll hand off the phone to Miguel and help mama with the potatoes.

_If she isn't..._

"She... isn't?" Tyrone asks, his voice tightening in frustration.  "Can you shoot an address and map to my email, please," he says, not actually asking as much as trying to avoid smashing the phone against the wall and rushing to Canada with no direction.

Once _that_ is done, he'll give the phone to Miguel without a word and run upstairs to change back into his uniform.  He grabs a printout of the map, or downloads one himself, before storming downstairs again to the kitchen.  "I have to run to Canada to kill someone and save Aaron.  I'll be right back," he says tightly, stepping out the back door and focussing on his powers to bring his flight up to a new level.

_Extra effort for super flight. HP to counter fatigue._


----------



## Master_Pugs (May 13, 2004)

Kiro arches an eyebrow but accepts the mans handshake with a nod, "I am Kiro, nice to meet you Dan..."  He will softly clear his throat and look back out the window, not too interested in an in-flight conversation.  Happy to have the time to think things through.


----------



## Shalimar (May 13, 2004)

> *Lupa
> *Daniels shakes his head. “I really don’t know why they sent us. To protect you, I guess, but seeing you in action, you really don’t need much protecting. Besides, now I can say I knew you before you were rich and famous,” he says with a chuckle.
> 
> Entering the terminal, you head for the fast food stands. “Alright, burger and fries it is. Get what you like.”




Rachel grins at Dunn's frown, he wasn't very much fun, but Daniels made up for it.  Rachel is just taking it all in in the airport, using her senses to scent out everything, the smell of the cleaners, everything.  She follows Daniels over to the fast food stand, and orders a pair of Cheesburgers, Fries, and a soda, needing all the protein to fuel her other forms with their much faster metabolisms.

"Thanks for this, I always get really hungry after I change forms, my body just burns up energy so much faster." she tells the agents conspiratorily.


----------



## Mimic (May 13, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> She looks over at the knife sitting beside the pile of clean potatoes and adds, “Those ‘taters ain’t going to peel themselves!”




Surpressing a laugh, Miguel flashes Alita an "a-told-you-so look" as he picks up the knife and starts peeling the potatoes. _"No maam, they certainly won't do that."_




			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Once that is done, he'll hand off the phone to Miguel and help mama with the potatoes.




Miguel hands over the knife as he takes the cell phone. 

_"Hey Eagle, good joke, I never saw it coming.  Ty says I actually made it, go figure."_ As he says this he will look over toward Alita and give her a look of mock surprise. _So what's the deal here, what can you tell me?_


----------



## Hammerhead (May 13, 2004)

"Thanks. I'll let you know more as soon as I can, once it's public and I get the full details. Have a good weekend." She turns off the phone, following her traditional custom of having the last word. Her mind immediately drifts towards other things. _I'm going to need to practice some...I haven't really pushed myself for several years, other than a few rescue operations. And THAT talent won't come in handy where there's not any snow. Conservation of matter is what's holding me back. If I could just create more snow..._

"Time to get packed," she decides out loud. "I'll need to arrange repairs for my car first..." Taking another cab drive to the accident scene, Jennifer quickly calls a tow truck and a pickup to the autobody shop, before taking a bus back to the inner suburbs of Denver, where her apartment was located, and walking the rest of the distance.


----------



## Elementor (May 15, 2004)

Right about now would be the time that I would be phoning Ty.....


----------



## Agamon (May 15, 2004)

*Tyroc, Mimic*
OOC: Some editing up there may be necessary to lessen confusion, guys 

“Winters?  That would be Angela Winters, she’s to be your government liaison.  But I didn’t know she went up to Canada personally to speak with the Kuypers.  I really don’t know a lot about her, except that she was apparently a very successful attorney before coming to DC.”  Eagle shrugs.  “I seriously doubt it matters, have you spoken to his parents?  The President himself could go up there to get Aaron to join and I don’t think they’d even listen.  And don’t worry, if he does somehow end up on the team, I’ll be treating him like any other team member, and expect no less from him than I do any of you.  That probably won’t help any with my idol status,” she adds with a smirk.

The phone is passed to Miguel.  Tyrone takes over potato peeling, while Mama hands Alita some bowls and silverware to set the table.

“Hello, Miguel,” Eagle says.  “Why am I not surprised that you found that funny?” she replies, shaking her head.  “Tyrone has most of the details already.  You are to meet at Freedom Plaza tomorrow morning at nine.  I’ll see you then.  I should go, I have a busy day ahead of me.  Goodbye.”

As Miguel hangs up the cell, the house phone begins to ring.  “Well,” Mama says, “there’s goes that phone again, boy.  You can answer it, ‘cause Lord knows it’s for you anyhow.”

*Misha*
You reach the pub and a valet takes your car to the parking lot.  The pub is quaint, a mix of Olde English style and modern convenience.  It has a relaxing atmosphere, a reason you enjoy coming here.

You spot Jerry and his fiancé, Gwen, sitting at a booth along the far wall.  They stand as you approach.  “Misha, good to see you,” he says with a smile, shaking your hand.  “You remember Gwen, right?”

“Hello, Misha,” Gwen says with a pleasant mile.

“Oh, look, some bubbly,” Jerry says, pointing to the champagne.  “And roses, how did you know?” he says mockingly.  “So where is this date of yours?”

*Blizzard*
You get back to where your car was and it’s gone.  Standing near where you left it is Random, leaning against a nearby wall, reading USA Today.  He looks up as you get out of the cab.  “I thought you’d show up for your car,” he says with a smile.  “Don’t worry, all taken care of.  I spoke to the police, told them the situation, and had your car towed to Dan’s Autobody, I think it’s called.  In a couple days it’ll be good as new.  Did you get to your appointment all right?”

*Lupa*
“So you can eat all that and stay slim, hey?” Daniels says, sucking on a milkshake.  “Now there’s an elite trick I wouldn’t mind having.”  He pats Dunn’s belly, who is caught unaware of the move.  “You could probably use it, too,” he says with a chuckle.

Dunn pushes the hand away.  “Knock it off.”

“So, I assume you’ve never been to New York.  If you think San Fran is a big, bustling city, you haven’t seen anything yet.” Daniels says with a nod.

*Shimmering Samurai*
Dan takes the hint and goes back to working on his laptop.  The areodyne soon takes off and your journey back across the Pacific begins.  A stewardess walks by and asks, “Can I get either of you gentlemen something to drink?  Coffee, tea, soda?”

“Coffee, please, black, two sugars,” Dan replies without glancing up from his screen.


----------



## Master_Pugs (May 15, 2004)

"I will gladly accept some tea..." Kiro mutters, bowing.  He raises his head and meets the stewardess' eyes and cracks a smile, "Please..."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 15, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Misha*
> You reach the pub and a valet takes your car to the parking lot.  The pub is quaint, a mix of Olde English style and modern convenience.  It has a relaxing atmosphere, a reason you enjoy coming here.
> 
> You spot Jerry and his fiancé, Gwen, sitting at a booth along the far wall.  They stand as you approach.  “Misha, good to see you,” he says with a smile, shaking your hand.  “You remember Gwen, right?”
> ...




Misha smiles warmly, “It is a pleasure as always Gwen,” he replies handing her the bottle of fine champagne, “I thought I should share my congratulations on the engagement, I was going to give the roses to Jerry, but I figured you might get jealous,” he winks to Gwen.

He turns to Jerry, “She is on her way, she is a very busy girl, but she promised me she would be here, so I am not worried.  By the way Jerry, I start my new job tomorrow bright and early.  So have you two set a date?”


----------



## Mimic (May 15, 2004)

<and here you thought combining the two of us would make it easier>

_"Come on Eagle it was funny."_ He tells her with a big grin, "_you got to learn to relax."_

_"Ok, tomorrow morning at nine, it's kind of early but I should be able to pencil it in, later Eagle."_

As the phone rings again, Miguel take the knife from Tryone so he can answer it.

<assuming that Tryone's mom was talking to him.>


----------



## Hammerhead (May 16, 2004)

Well, I was late, but it turned out not to matter, she says with a shrug. Did you guys catch your dangerous criminal?

Thanks for handling the accident. I'll be out of town for a few days, so the loss of my ride shouldn't hurt much.


----------



## Shalimar (May 16, 2004)

"I've lived at the orphanarium since I was a day old or so, my mom left me on the steps in the middle of January," Rachel says sadly, "So I haven't really had a chance to go anywhere, I mean, there were so many of us that trips were just not a thing that we could afford.  And after I graduated, I went right to work at the Dinner so I had food and somewhere to stay.  So yea, this is gonna be my first time out of the state, well except for the trip to the park."

Rachel looks positively ravenous as she tears into the burgers, her pearly whire teeth sinking into the burger seems to give her great relish, and its not more then 2 minutes before she is done her food, and pushing her chair back from the table contentedly.  "Its not really a choice, if I didn't eat as much as I do, I wouldn't just stay thin, I'd look like a stick and I'd pretty much be starving all the time, shifting just takes a lot of energy for me, and I need to eat to have any energy at all."


----------



## Calinon (May 16, 2004)

Tyroc answers the phone and proceeds to calm Aaron down and fill him in on what's going on with the new team.


----------



## Agamon (May 17, 2004)

*Tyroc, Mimic, Elementor*
OOC: Tyrone and Aaron can now have their conversation.

As Tyrone speaks on the phone, his mama watches as Miguel finishes the last of the potatoes.  “Well done, boy.  You’re pretty good with that knife, I dare say.  Spend a lot of time in the kitchen, do you?” she asks, checking the pot of water on the stove.

*Misha*
“Thanks, buddy.  March, next year, don’t have an exact date yet…” Jerry says.

“The 23rd,” Gwen interjects.

 “Alright, the 23rd, down in Sarasota where her folks live.  But congratulations are in order for you, too, what with your new assignment,” he adds with a wry smile, knowing full well that your new assignment isn’t really something you’d celebrate.

“Ooh, new assignment?” Gwen says with a grin.  “Is that top secret cop stuff, or can you tell us about it?”

As she finishes her question, the pub quiets down.  Everyone watches as Jennifer enters the room, her black backless dress allowing for her huge feathered wings.  Her raven hair is done up, and she wears a small onyx pendant on a silver chain around her neck with matching earrings.  You hear a few people whisper, “It’s Screaming Eagle,” and the like as she spots you and makes way towards the table.

“Hello, Misha,” she says with a smile.

*Blizzard*
“Yeah, we got him,” Random says with a nod.  “Not without ruining a couple more cars, though,” he adds, rolling his eyes.  “Oh, you’re leaving, are you?  Where to, if it’s not none of my business?”

He expression turns a bit sheepish.  “Oh, right, I wanted to apologize for the…” he motions to his head.  “You okay?  If you have a headache, it’ll go away in a couple hours.  Sorry.  Just be happy the boss guy didn’t fly right off the handle and try to stop you himself.  His bullets are a lot more painful than my mind blasts.”

*Lupa*
“Well, I think you’ll be seeing a lot of the world now, being on this team,” Daniels says.

Both of them watch in awe as you wolf down your food (pun intended ).  “Wow,” Daniels says.  “We can’t have you turn into a beanpole now, can we?  You want some more?” he says, offering her the rest of his fries.

*Shimmering Samurai*
The stewardess smiles at your politeness.  “Coming right up, sir.”

A few minutes later, she returns with a cart and hands the tea to Dan, who then passes it to you before taking his coffee and thanking the stewardess.  He takes a sip before getting back to his laptop.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 17, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Misha*
> “Thanks, buddy.  March, next year, don’t have an exact date yet…” Jerry says.
> 
> “The 23rd,” Gwen interjects.
> ...




"It is really nothing to be too excited about," Misha feigns modesty.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> “Ooh, new assignment?” Gwen says with a grin.  “Is that top secret cop stuff, or can you tell us about it?”




"Well-" Misha starts but trails off as the pub goes silent, already guessing who had arrived.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> As she finishes her question, the pub quiets down.  Everyone watches as Jennifer enters the room, her black backless dress allowing for her huge feathered wings.  Her raven hair is done up, and she wears a small onyx pendant on a silver chain around her neck with matching earrings.  You hear a few people whisper, “It’s Screaming Eagle,” and the like as she spots you and makes way towards the table.
> 
> “Hello, Misha,” she says with a smile.




Misha returns the smile, and casually hands Jennifer the roses, “Evening Jennifer, you know how to make an entrance,” he offers her a seat and sits down after she is situated.  He takes a seat not the least bit intimidated by her fame and beauty, handling the scene with a casual grace and charm afforded to him by his training and elite abilities.

“I would like to introduce you to my date for the evening, Jennifer Borlund, although her reputation may precede her,” he turns to Jennifer, “and this is my buddy from my early days in the service Jerry Brown and his wife to be, Gwen.”

Misha pops the cork on the champagne he brought in, and pours a glass for everyone at the table starting with Jennifer and ending with himself, “They were just congratulating me on my change of assignment,” he turns to Gwen, “as I was saying before, my new job I will be working on a new elite team being assembled to work alongside American Freedom.  It’s the career move of a lifetime for an elite,” he adds.


----------



## Shalimar (May 17, 2004)

"It sounds like it, it sounds like we would be traveling all over the place if we were together with American Freedom." Rachel agreed happily, sounding anxious to get on her way now that the food had been consumed and her tummy was feeling pleasantly full.  She wanted nothing more then to get on the Aerodyne and lay down in her seat for a nap, very much like a wolf after it had fed well.

She shakes her head at the offer of extra food, she needed to eat to keep her energy up but she never ate more then she needed, she didn't want to become slow and fat.  She excuses herself to the bathroom wanting to 'go' one last time before the trip.  When she returns, she grabs Daniels by the hand and pulls him along to the gate, leaving Dunn behind to clean up what if anything had not been finished in her absence.

"You and Dunn have been really nice to me since we met today, you got me new clothes, food, and now your taking me to whats probably the best job I am ever going to have.  I want to say thank you." she tells him, havig long since pulled him to the chairs nearest the the entrance so that they can be the first ones into the Aerodyne.  She gives him what appears to be a sloppy kiss but in reality is a few licks and a few gentle nips, an altogether pleasant experience.  She smiles at him before whispering, "Thats how wolves say thank you, I always like doing things the wolfish way,if I can get away with it, it just feels more satisfying, more then just words anyway."


----------



## Mimic (May 17, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> As Tyrone speaks on the phone, his mama watches as Miguel finishes the last of the potatoes.  “Well done, boy.  You’re pretty good with that knife, I dare say.  Spend a lot of time in the kitchen, do you?” she asks, checking the pot of water on the stove.




_Before I was grabbed by Biogen I worked in various restaraunts in L.A. Doing dishes, peeling potatoes, that sort of stuff. They didn't pay a lot but they usually give you a free meal so at the very least you'd have food in your stomache._ Miguel tells her, shrugging his shoulders.


----------



## Master_Pugs (May 18, 2004)

Kiro sips his tea and sighs, content.  He smiles quietly at Dan and returns to his window, lost in his thoughts.


----------



## Agamon (May 18, 2004)

*Tyroc, Mimic*
“Well, then, you can be helping me with dinner tonight,” Mama says, putting the potatoes in the water.

Tyrone hangs up the phone.  He helped quite a bit in calming Aaron down, who is actually pretty excited now at being able to join the team.

Alita, setting the table, listens in on the phone conversation.  A sudden realization comes to her as stares at Tyrone.  “Omigod, you’re Tyroc, aren’t you?”

“You’re probably the only one that don’t know that yet, honey,” Mama says with a sigh.  “So who was on the phone this time, boy?”

*Misha*
At Jennifer’s approach, Jerry gives you a ‘_she’s_ your date?’ look, with a shake of his head and a smile.  Gwen just can’t believe she’s coming to your table.

Jennifer smiles and accepts the roses.  “Thanks, they’re beautiful.”  She looks about at the other patrons as they go back to what they were doing.  “Yes, well, I don’t know what it is, but I always seem to be recognized out of uniform,” she says with a grin, taking a seat.  “Nice to meet you two,” she says to the couple.

“You’ll be great for the team, Misha, I’m glad you accepted the post,” she says, accepting a glass of champagne.

“Yeah, I didn’t know anyone more reliable or trustworthy back in the day,” Jerry says, taking a glass for himself and passing one to Gwen.  “I have to admit, this is a bit of a surprise,” he adds pointing to the two of you.  “How long have you two been together?”

Jennifer straightens up a bit.  “Actually, we’re friends from some time ago, too.  Misha offered to help me unwind tonight, it’s been a hectic few weeks lately.”

*Lupa*
Daniels is quite surprised by the move, but doesn’t pull away.  “Uh, yeah, you’re welcome,” he says.  He spots Dunn approaching with a look of disapproval.  “Look, you’re great girl, but I’m on the job, you’re my charge, and this isn’t really kosher, you know?”

“Let’s get our tickets,” is all Dunn says as he passes by.

*Shimmering Samurai*
As you sip the tea, you notice a slight funny taste to it.  You suddenly feel strange and realize the tea must have been drugged.  You look about as your vision begins to blur somewhat, everything getting fuzzy.  Dan notices your condition and stares at you few moments before asking, “Hey, are you okay?”

OOC: Fort save (20).  A +1 Fort save and you get what you needed to make it…I’m shaking my head over here.


----------



## Shalimar (May 18, 2004)

Rachel looks quite embaressed at the rebuke, she wasn't really interested in Daniels, sure, she could be, given more time together but that wasn't what she was trying for at all, and her cheeks almost went the color of her hair.  "I'm sorry, I didn't mean anything like that, not that you aren't great or anything, that really was just how wolves say thank you. I'm..I'm sorry, I wont do anything like that again." she tells him sounding crestfallen.

Rachel allows herself to be led around to the ticket booth and then to the Aerodyne itself.  Its just another time when her instincts made her seem weird to other people, she decided she should just be quiet for the rest of the trip.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Misha*
> At Jennifer’s approach, Jerry gives you a ‘_she’s_ your date?’ look, with a shake of his head and a smile.  Gwen just can’t believe she’s coming to your table.
> 
> Jennifer smiles and accepts the roses.  “Thanks, they’re beautiful.”  She looks about at the other patrons as they go back to what they were doing.  “Yes, well, I don’t know what it is, but I always seem to be recognized out of uniform,” she says with a grin, taking a seat.  “Nice to meet you two,” she says to the couple.
> ...




Misha tips his glass to Jennifer, "Like I said it is the chance of a lifetime," he adds with a knowing look to Jennifer conveying his _appreciation_.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> “Yeah, I didn’t know anyone more reliable or trustworthy back in the day,” Jerry says, taking a glass for himself and passing one to Gwen.  “I have to admit, this is a bit of a surprise,” he adds pointing to the two of you.  “How long have you two been together?”




Misha moves to speak but Jennifer cuts him off, and he just smiles.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Jennifer straightens up a bit.  “Actually, we’re friends from some time ago, too.  Misha offered to help me unwind tonight, it’s been a hectic few weeks lately.”




Misha flashes his charming smile, “Yeah we are not an item yet, but the night is young,” he adds with a dubious tone, if somewhat mischievous.

Misha glances to Jennifer, “Relax, it won’t kill you to unwind some,” he takes a drink of his champagne, encouraging her to do the same as he turns to Gwen and Jerry, “still as tense as ever.” He places a hand on hers and mouths, ‘relax’. 

“Tomorrow I am supposed to report in and meet the other members of the team, hopefully. Now I know I am not supposed to say anything, but I think that hero from New York, Tyroc is supposed to be signing on as well to lead the team. Meaning I will get to work with a real live celebrity, and yes Jerry I can get you his autograph,” he does his best to feign an impressed look.

“If anything a small time cop like me will probably get lost in the shuffle, which is fine, I am just happy to serve, with all the madness in the world right now. I don’t want to get all patriotic on you guys, but it’s like my American duty to put these powers to some kind of use on a larger scale,” Misha finishes his hand still on Jennifer’s in a soft supportive way, “or at least I feel that way.”

_Sense Motive check on Gwen and Jerry, to gauge their feelings, and then a Sense Motive check on Jennifer; Sense Motive +10 for both checks.  Diplomacy +15 to improve Jennifer’s mood and really make her feel comfortable and relaxed if possible, plus his Attractive bonus, +3… for a total of  +18, if he can he will take 10 netting a 20 on the Sense Motive checks and a 28 on the Diplomacy check._


----------



## Mimic (May 18, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> “Well, then, you can be helping me with dinner tonight,” Mama says, putting the potatoes in the water.




_Just to warn you, I never really cooked much. Just did the dishes and stuff but hey I'm always ready to try something new. At least once at the very least._ He says with a chuckle



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Alita, setting the table, listens in on the phone conversation.  A sudden realization comes to her as stares at Tyrone.  “Omigod, you’re Tyroc, aren’t you?”




_I was wondering when you would figure that out._ Miguel adds in with a laugh.


----------



## Master_Pugs (May 18, 2004)

"I should be fine but thank you for the concern, I just need a minute..."  He rubs his eyes, wincing, "The tea hit me funny..."  Kiro glances at Dan out of the corner of his eye and begins to focus on his breathing, his eyes slip all but closed and he slumps against his chair breathing extremely slow but still rythmic.

(OOC)...going into Trance if I can remain aware...  If I lose all awareness when in a trance I'll just make a really bad bluff check...


----------



## Calinon (May 18, 2004)

"Oh, that was Aaron, mama.  That boy I was tellin' you about.  Whoever is running this team setup needs a good swift kick in the arse.  They send people out to talk to members and give them no back-up.  Aaron was freakin' out that the lady that went up to get him was going to lock him away again.  Can't really blame him for that," he says.  "But he's calmed down.  Should be here tomorrow."

"Me?  Tyroc?  Naaaah," Tyrone says with a grin to Alita as he pulls a glass from the cupboard with his powers to get a drink of water with.  "So, mama, once things are on the go, want to go shopping or just gimme a list.  I can make Miguel carry the heavy stuff," he says with a laugh.


----------



## Agamon (May 19, 2004)

*Tyroc, Mimic*
“Don’t you worry ‘bout the cooking, I’ll be doing the important stuff, you can just give me a hand,” Mama says to Miguel with a smile.

She turns to Tyrone.  “Now I know you’ve been all out and about all morning, but I ain’t even seen the sun yet, and it’s a beautiful day, so don’t think you’re goin’ anywhere without me, boy.”  She turns back to the stove.  “Lunch’ll only be a few more minutes, the market ain’t goin’ nowhere.”

*Misha*
Jennifer smiles slightly at your ‘appreciation,’ obviously understanding what you mean full well.

She rolls her eyes when told to relax.  “Thanks for your concern, but I’m fine.  Seems I have to tell people that a lot lately,” she says with a smile.  She does lean back and appears to relax, however, as she takes a sip of champagne, and smiles at you as you put your hand on hers.

“Heheh, right, autographs, good one, Misha,” Jerry says, shaking his head.  “You know me, not much of an autograph hunter…ouch!”  He looks over at Gwen who just looks over at you smiling.  “…but, yeah, if you could send it by courier, that’d be great,” Jerry adds, reaching under the table to rub his shin.

OOC: Your Diplomacy worked on Jen, she seems more relaxed.  As for the other two, Jerry seems pretty impressed by your date, though he’s doing his best not to show it.  Gwen, on the other hand, is obviously star struck, not having said anything since Jen’s entrance.

*Lupa*
“Oh, uh,” Daniels says, feeling awkward.  “I’m sorry.  I didn’t mean to…I think I understand, it’s just, we’re both human, and it’s pretty easy to mistake that for something more intimate...”  He realizes he’s not doing much to make you feel more comfortable and just shuts up as Dunn gets the tickets.

The three of you board the aerodyne and it leaves San Francisco behind you, making its way to a new start in New York.

OOC: I’m going to end your storyline here, Shal.  The others have only a couple more posts left in them anyway.

*Shimmering Samurai*
OOC: Trance allows you full awareness of your surroundings.

As you slump back, Dan looks at you a little more closely and then looks around to see if anyone else has noticed.  You fell him shuffle around ever so slightly.  He seems to be quite nimble, you think.  A few moments later, you don’t notice Dan move very much, but you feel a needle stab into your leg.

OOC:  You can either come out of your trance or I’ll allow a Fort save to not do so as you are jabbed with no care in the leg.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Misha*
> Jennifer smiles slightly at your ‘appreciation,’ obviously understanding what you mean full well.
> 
> She rolls her eyes when told to relax.  “Thanks for your concern, but I’m fine.  Seems I have to tell people that a lot lately,” she says with a smile.  She does lean back and appears to relax, however, as she takes a sip of champagne, and smiles at you as you put your hand on hers.




Misha nods knowingly, but says nothing letting the mood speak for itself.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> “Heheh, right, autographs, good one, Misha,” Jerry says, shaking his head.  “You know me, not much of an autograph hunter…ouch!”  He looks over at Gwen who just looks over at you smiling.  “…but, yeah, if you could send it by courier, that’d be great,” Jerry adds, reaching under the table to rub his shin.




"That sounds fine, Jennifer if you don't mind maybe you could give Gwen and Jerry your autograph, as an engagemnt present," he produces a pen and then picks up the champagne bottle to use, "as good a surface as any."

_If she obliges, he will handle some more small talk, and then wrap things up and head out with Jennifer for a walk so they can talk business.  Figure we can gloss over that, correct me if I am out of line..._

Misha walks slowly beside Jennifer, "Thanks for the autograph, didn't mean to put you on the spot like that.  Gwen is abit star-struck, I think she said two words the whole time we were there," he laughs.

But his face grows a little more serious, as he pauses under a light post, "I appreciate the fact that Tyroc will be leading the team, he seems like a glory hound and a good role model, perfect for leading the team, but I don't quite understand why I would be asked to join.  You know me Jennifer, I don't play well with others," he folds his arms, "and from what I saw some of these members are just kids.  What is this, another Legacy?"

He sighs, "But, if Uncle Sam needs me you know I will be there, I just have my reservations.  I assume I will be working as an advisor to Tyroc, and help him out as best as I can, right?  I just hope I won't be babysitting them, I know they are capable, but are they disciplined and inclined to do what needs to be done?  If not..." he clenches a fist, and then relaxes, "I will make it work, its my job."

Then he shrugs, "By the way ACE requested that I keep my past employment a secret, so they get to meet Misha Werner; a Washington DC plain-clothes police officer, professional, happy, all-American elite.  The _real_ me," he smirks.


----------



## Calinon (May 19, 2004)

"Alright, mama," Tyrone says.  "I'm going to answer some fans on my message board and get out from underfoot," he says, sneaking quickly out of the kitchen.


----------



## Mimic (May 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "So, mama, once things are on the go, want to go shopping or just gimme a list. I can make Miguel carry the heavy stuff," he says with a laugh.




_Maybe you should carry the heavy stuff, I'm not the one that hits like a girl._ Miguel taunts back



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> “Don’t you worry ‘bout the cooking, I’ll be doing the important stuff, you can just give me a hand,” Mama says to Miguel with a smile.




_Sure thing, never could say no to a lovely woman. What would you like me to do first?_


----------



## Hammerhead (May 19, 2004)

_It's really not any of your business? Why are you so interested? Threat level is medium...he could be interested in me for his own personal reasons, or he could be asked to check up on the new Elites America's recruited. Wish I knew more about who my teammates will be._

I'm taking an Aerodyne to Freedom Plaza tonight. Top secret, she says with a smile, allowing Random to draw his own conclusions.

As for the headache, I've had worse. Bullets, knives, broken bones...a little headache compared to those? Anyway, I was planning on disarming your boss, if he got a little touchy. _What kind of an Elite uses a gun anyway? What were his special powers, other than a charming personality?_ 

So do you and the rest of your legbreakers often destroy young women's cars as part of your job, she asks, teasing him. I'm surprised the government even lets you operate here.


----------



## Master_Pugs (May 20, 2004)

Kiro inhales swiftly, darting his hand out and attemtping to stop the injection.  ...or the sampling.  His eyes slip open and he stares Dan in the eyes accusingly.


----------



## Agamon (May 21, 2004)

*Tyroc, Mimic*
“No, boy, I meant for dinner.  The soup is no bother, you go along with Tyrone, and I’ll let you know when it’s ready,” Mama says to Miguel.  “Besides, I have Alita to help me here.  If a girl’s gonna hang onto a man for any length, she’s got to know her way around a kitchen,” she adds, looking to Alita, who only smiles shyly in reply.

*Misha*
Jennifer signs the bottle, which makes Gwen quite happy.  As the evening passes, everyone becomes more comfortable.  Jennifer relaxes and enjoys the evening, Gwen opens up a little bit and Jerry probably has a couple too many beers after the champagne is gone, and you talk them into taking a cab home afterwards.

“Oh, Misha, it’s not so bad,” Jennifer tells you as you walk.  “True, some of the members are teenaged, and truthfully, I didn’t choose them myself.  But this is a hardly another Legacy.  You, Tyroc and Edwards have field experience of one type or another.  You will compliment each other and the rest of the team well.”

She smiles and shakes her head.  “I need to remember who I’m talking to.  The enthusiastic optimism can begin tomorrow.”  She turns to you with a serious look.  “I happen to agree with you for the most part.  I’ve fought both against and alongside many of these eiltes, and, yes, they are quite capable.  “But I did not want Aaron on the team.  Or this Masters girl.  They’re both too young.  There is little time for training, the group literally needs to be mission ready tomorrow.  That’s difficult enough to pull off with seasoned vets, let alone a group of virtual greenhorns.

“While I don’t expect you to ‘babysit’, I do hope you would…mentor, perhaps is a better word, some of the less experienced members.  For the time being, while the team is headquartered at Freedom Plaza, everyone will be answerable to me.  And I will let everyone know tomorrow, in no uncertain terms, what is expected of them.  If anyone finds that unreasonable, they needn’t sign on.”

She smiles at your final comment.  “My own teammates still don’t know I once worked for ACE, though they have become aware of its existence.  A police officer?  That’s not too much of a stretch,” she says, nodding.

*Blizzard*
“Freedom Plaza?  Here’s hoping its so you can replace that dork, Neutron, on AF,” Random says, rolling his eyes.

“Legbreakers?  Hey, we just perform a service, we’re not just a bunch of hired thugs,” he replies, sounding a bit hurt.  “The government lets us do our job because there’s a need for it.  They protect public interests, we do the same for private firms and individuals.  We try to keep collateral damage to a minimum because our employer has to pay for it, and if we bring back a bill too large, too often, we won’t have many clients before long.  But what can I say, it comes with the territory,” he says with a shrug.

“Anyway, I just wanted to make sure you knew about your car, and to apologize, of course.  Good luck with whatever it is you’re doing in New York,” he says with a wave before disappearing from sight.

*Shimmering Samurai*
Dan looks back at you in absolute shock as you pull back his hand and the needle, obviously wondering how you came out of your stupor so quickly.  You look down at the needle.  It’s an empty syringe, meant for drawing blood.  His eyes flick about to see if anyone else had noticed what’s going on, but no one seems to have yet.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 21, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Misha*
> “Oh, Misha, it’s not so bad,” Jennifer tells you as you walk.  “True, some of the members are teenaged, and truthfully, I didn’t choose them myself.  But this is a hardly another Legacy.  You, Tyroc and Edwards have field experience of one type or another.  You will compliment each other and the rest of the team well.”




Misha nods, "Of course I have total faith in the system."



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> She smiles and shakes her head.  “I need to remember who I’m talking to.  The enthusiastic optimism can begin tomorrow.”  She turns to you with a serious look.  “I happen to agree with you for the most part.  I’ve fought both against and alongside many of these eiltes, and, yes, they are quite capable.  “But I did not want Aaron on the team.  Or this Masters girl.  They’re both too young.  There is little time for training, the group literally needs to be mission ready tomorrow.  That’s difficult enough to pull off with seasoned vets, let alone a group of virtual greenhorns.




"Wow we agree on something," Misha replies dryly.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> “While I don’t expect you to ‘babysit’, I do hope you would…mentor, perhaps is a better word, some of the less experienced members.  For the time being, while the team is headquartered at Freedom Plaza, everyone will be answerable to me.  And I will let everyone know tomorrow, in no uncertain terms, what is expected of them.  If anyone finds that unreasonable, they needn’t sign on.”




"I can mentor the younger members, although my patience with children is short I will try and bring them along," he says in response.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> She smiles at your final comment.  “My own teammates still don’t know I once worked for ACE, though they have become aware of its existence.  A police officer?  That’s not too much of a stretch,” she says, nodding.




"The best covers are the easiest ones to manage.  But enough about business, we still have tomorrow to slog through.  Tonight I feel like just relaxing with my old friend back at her place," he says taking her hand.


----------



## Mimic (May 21, 2004)

_"Okay, you're the boss lady."_ Miguel tells her with a shrug. He leaves heading in the direction that Tyrone went.

As he passes Alita he smiles and winks at her while mouthing the words "good luck" before he leaves the kitchen.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 21, 2004)

_He took that kind of seriously...didn't he know I was teasing him?_ 

Thanks for everything! she shouts as he walks away, feeling bad. _I'm sure with my new line of work, I'll run into him again. Then I can apologize. A nice guy, for a merc._

Shrugging, Jennifer walks to the nearest bus station to catch a ride to her apartment at the edge of the city and finish packing.


----------



## Elementor (May 21, 2004)

Hanging up the phone and having cleared up that this lady really is planning to take him back to New York to meet up with Tyroc and the others, Aaron heads back downstairs.

"Ok, I guess I am ok with going with you now."


----------



## Calinon (May 22, 2004)

Tyrone notices Miguel exit the kitchen.  "She kicked you out as soon as the potatoes were peeled, didn't she?" he laughs.  "That room is hers.  I take my life in my hands making a sandwich for myself."

He types away at the computer, answering messages and posting a teaser regarding tomorrows news story.


----------



## Master_Pugs (May 22, 2004)

"All right Dan, you're going to listen to me...  and listen carefully...  You will answer all my questions promptly or I will point out the remnants of this tea and the syringe in your hand to the captain of this plane...  I'm sure neither of us wants to see you get in trouble so..."  Kiro pauses for a moment, lets it all sink in as he tightens his grip slightly on Dan's wrist, drawing his hand, and the syringe, another inch away from Kiro.  "Who sent you Dan...?"  Kiro smiles winsomely at Dan, his eyes never leaving Dan's face, never losing that harsh edge.


----------



## Mimic (May 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Tyrone notices Miguel exit the kitchen.  "She kicked you out as soon as the potatoes were peeled, didn't she?" he laughs.  "That room is hers.  I take my life in my hands making a sandwich for myself."




_Yup,_ he says with a chuckle. _Not that I mind much, it's not often someone cooks for me._ Miguel sits down on a chair close by.

_So whats the scoop on this new team thing? Are all of us going to be invited?_


----------



## Calinon (May 22, 2004)

"I got no idea," Tyrone says.  "Just know that you, me and Aaron are on it, and I'm supposed to be the leader.  But that sounds more like they want a familiar face as the mouthpiece than anything.

"Some reporter babe had some inside scoop.  Wonder if it made the web news yet," he adds, doing a search for news on the team.  "Kinda funny we have to look for information on the web.  Talk about organization, huh?"


----------



## Mimic (May 22, 2004)

_Hey I would rather have you as leader then some G-man with a stick up his ass and it sounds like a typical government agency if you ask me._ Miguel replys as he watches Tyrone search for any clues about the new team.

_Thanks for letting Alita and I crash here by the way._


----------



## Agamon (May 23, 2004)

*Tyroc, Mimic*
Tyrone can’t find anything on the internet about the new team, nothing concrete anyway.  Lunch is soon ready, and everyone has a bite to eat before Mama drags you all off shopping.

*Misha*
Jennifer looks at you and smiles.  “Thanks for the great evening, Misha, I had fun.  But I don’t think that’s such a good idea.  I’m heading back to New York in about an hour to make sure everything is ready for you people tomorrow morning.  Besides, I just broke up with my boyfriend last week, I’m not really looking for another relationship right now, especially with someone I’m going to be working with.  Not very prudent.”

She opens her wings, flexing them a bit.  “I’ll see you in the morning.  Thanks again, I had a wonderful evening.”  She leans in to kiss you on the cheek and smiles once more before launching herself into the air and flying away.

*Blizzard*
You get back to your apartment, and pack some essentials for the trip to New York.  Taking a cab to the airport, you’re soon on your way to the Big Apple and your new future.

*Shimmering Samurai*
The look of shock on Dan’s face turns to bitter disappointment before quickly changing to one of smug arrogance.  “I have a question for you, Kiro.  Who do _you_ think sent me?” he asks with a smirk.  As he does, you fell his wrist begin to turn immaterial as his entire body seems to disperse and fade into nothingness, leaving you with nothing but your spoiled tea, the needle, and the clothes he was wearing, still lying on the seat.  A few of the other passengers notice this, leaving you in something of a difficult predicament.

*Elementor*
Ms. Winters looks relieved at your declaration.  “Thank goodness, I was having a hard time reaching Screaming Eagle,” she says.  “Your parents have signed the necessary forms already.  I’m going to take you back to New York with me, and tomorrow morning you can meet up with Tyrone and the others, okay?”

You go back upstairs to pack a few things to bring with and come back down, ready to go.  Your mom starts to cry.  “I’m going to miss you so much,” she says, giving you a hug.  “You be good, alright?  Listen to Ms. Winters and the others in charge, they know what’s best, okay?”

Your mother lets you go and your dad puts a hand on your shoulder.  “I wasn’t sure what to make of all this, son.  But it looks like this is the best option for all of us.”  He shakes your hand and pulls you close for a hug.  “I know you make us proud, Aaron.”

With that, you leave with Ms. Winters, who takes you to the airport and off to New York.

*Washington, DC, After the meeting*

Jennifer leaves the building, looking rather flustered.  Senator Haynes follows her out.  “That didn’t go the way I had envisioned,” he says to her.

Jennifer shakes her head.  “No, it didn’t.  I’m not sure what Clark is thinking…”

“Why don’t you ask me then, Miss Borlund,” Senator Clark says, walking up behind the two.

“I don’t have time for this.  If I’m responsible for informing those I recommended, then I have a busy day ahead of me,” she says with a frown.  “Senators,” she says with a nod before turning about and walking away.

“Much of the committee seemed to agree with you today, John.  I can’t help but think that this meeting was nothing more than a formality,” Senator Haynes says to the other man.

“I spoke of my concerns with many of the members before today, David, and many of us ended up agreeing.  Is it such a terrible thing that bureaucracy is moving this forward and not needlessly tying it up?” Clark responds.  “The President himself wanted a rush put on this, and we obliged to that.”

Haynes shakes his head.  “I’ll see you, John,” he says before turning to leave.

Once Haynes is gone, Clark removes a cell phone, dialing a number.  “Clark.  It went very well, in fact.  Oh, I’m certain she may suspect, but she knows nothing.  Regardless, the first phase of Project Icarus is near completion.  I’ll keep in touch.”

That ends Issue 3


----------

